# اطلب اي خلطة تحتاجها في مجال الصناعات الكيميائية التجارة



## الحجرة (10 أغسطس 2008)

اهداء الى كل متعاون في هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي اسفاد به كل من دخل اليه من تجارب عملية وعلمية والى كل من ساهم في انجاح هذا الموقع من الناحية العلمية و العملية و التجارية حيث يتوفر عندي بعض الكتب الاجنبية فيها الكثير الكثير من المجربات التجارية والعملية التي استخدمت في الصناعات الكيميائية التجارية والتي لم اجدها في اي موقع على النت 
مواد تجميل 
مواد لاصقة 
المنظفات
الصابون وطرق الصناعة
العطور 
فمن اراد الاستفادة من هذه الخلطات ويحتاج اليها عملياً و تجارياً يكتب ما يريد وان شاء الله اذا توفرت عندي الخلطة المطلوب ازودكم بهامترجمة بالغة العربية و من كان عنده اي تعليق او اي معلومة لا يبخل بها حتى يستفيد الجميع .


----------



## صباحكو (10 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الكريم الحجرة : اريد تزويدي بالخلطات المتوفرة في مجال صناعة المنظفات مثل سائل الجلي / معجون الجلي معطر وملين الاقمشه /الشامبو بانواعه / الكلور/ سائل شطف البلاط / منظف الافران/


----------



## صباحكو (11 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الحجرة المحترم لاتبخل علينا مما عندك من خلطات للمنظفات و مستحضرات التجميل


----------



## نسيبه احمد (11 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجو افادتى بالاسماءالعلمية للمواد الخام الداخلة فى صناعة الصابون السائل وكيفية تحضيره ومما يتكون السلفونيك وكيفية تحضيره
وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## جهاد حنتولي (11 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو مساعدتي وتزويدي بطريقة صناعة الكريمات وخاصة كريم اليدين وكريم الجسم وكريم الوجه وكذلك افضل الطرق والمواد المستخدمة في صناعة الصابون السائل وصابون اليدين والمعقمات وكذلك معقم اليدين الهايجين حيث انني بحاجة لم يساعدني بانشاء مشغل صغير لانتاج المواد المذكورة من خلال تزويدي بالخبرة العملية لهذه الصناعة 
شاكرا لك حسن تعاونك معي واسال ان يكون ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## midoo_mahgoub (11 أغسطس 2008)

ياريت تبقي عملت خير


----------



## الحجرة (11 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله لاحظت انو اكثر المطلوب هو صناعة الصابون و المنظفات و الشامبو بشكل عام لذلك سو أبدأ بو احدة واحدة ان شاء الله ومن له اي تعليق او اضافة نرجو وضعها وبعد ذلك نتكلم عن تركيبات الكريمات


----------



## الحجرة (11 أغسطس 2008)

بالنسبة للسلفونيك اسيد هي مادة تدخل في صناعة الصابون السائل وتباع في محلات الكيماويات وهي مادة مصنعة جاهزة وهي التي تعطي الرغوة العالي في صابون الجلي لا حاجة لذكر تركيبة ثمنها رخيص جداً و النقطة منها تكفي لجلي 10 صحون هي لعمل الرغوة وسوف نبداً بتركيب الصابون السائل.


----------



## فارسي (11 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

لست متخصصاً في الهندسة الكيميائية ، ولكن لي سؤال أود معرفة الإجابة عليه لو أمكن ذلك 

درا حديث بيني وبين أحد الأصدقاء عن فشل أحد الكيميائيين في تطبيق خلطة خاصة لتطبيق المادة اللاصقة في ( الغراء ) المستخدم كمادة لاصقة في الأخشاب .

هنا في سوريا ، كل أنواع الغراء و أصنافه ، مستوردة بلا استثناء

سؤالي : هل بالإمكان تقديم عملية تصنيع الغراء كمادة لاصقة ، بالمقادير ، و بأقل عدد ممكن من التجارب الكيميائية و بأقل الخسائر المادية .

حبذا لو أجد الرد 

للكل التحية والاحترام 

والحمد لله


----------



## الحجرة (11 أغسطس 2008)

الصابون السائل

هناك عدة تراكيب للصابون السائل المجربة و المعمول بها في بعض المصانع
صابون ديفيس السائل المطهر
1) زيت بذر القطن 300غ
2) كحول 200غ
3) ماء 450سم3 وكل ما كان الماء نقي يزيد من النظافة و الرغوة ويفضل ماء Ro
4) هيدروكسيد الصوديوم 45غ
5) كربونات البوتاسيوم 10غ
6) ءايتر 15سم3
7) فينول سائل 25 سم 3
نضيف مزيج من الماء و الكحول الى الزيت ونحرك جيداً نحل هيدروكسيد الصوديوم و كربونات البوتاسيوم ونضيف هذا المحلول الى المزيج الزيتي و أخيراً نضيف الايتر و الفينول.
وهناك خلطات ان شاء الله اوردها لكم.


----------



## الحجرة (11 أغسطس 2008)

أخي فارسي شكراً لمشاركتك معنا بالنسبة لغراء الخشب المواد المتوفرة في الدول العربية هي المواد التي استخدمها القدماء في صناعة الغراء وهي عظام الحيوانات وهذه الطريقة الان اصبحت مكلفة جداً لانو كيلو لحم الغنم او البقر يعادل 5 دولار وبسبب كثرة ارتفاع الاسعار صار كتير من الناس ما يكبو العظام بيعملوهم شوربة و عظام الكلاب و القطط لا تكفي لذلك صار الغراء يصنع من المواد البترولية وهي البوليمر والجير مخلوط بالماء وبعضهم يضع النشا ويقلل البولبمر لانه مرتفع الثمن او ما يسما بغراء البودرة 
واخي لي طلب عندك أن امكن اريد سعر غراء البودرة عندكم في سوريا وشكراً لك مرة ثانية.


----------



## الحجرة (11 أغسطس 2008)

اما بالنسبة لمادة شطف البلاط فهي سهلة جداً وحقيقة انا اصنع منها تجارياً 
وهي :
حمض الهيدروكلوريك من 15 الى 25 % 
ماء يفضل Ro من 83 الى 73 %
سلفونيك اسيد 2 % للرغوة اوذا كنت كتير مستعجل بتحط 2% شامبو اطفال
عطر كحولي حسب الرغبة 
وهو فعال جداً لازالة اي ترسبات اسمنتية حتى انه ينظف الروبة او فواصل البلاط بشكل قوي وفعال ويزيل البقع الدهنية
طبعاً ممكن ست البيت تضيف ماء زيادة على هذه الخلطة حسب نسبة الاتساخ . ويتبع ان شاء الله


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (11 أغسطس 2008)

هناك العديد من الكيماويات التى تضاف لمعالجة تحلية مياه البحر ومياه الشرب ومن أهمها مانعات التكلس ومانعات الرغوة نأمل منكم اعطائنا التركيب الكيميائى لهذه المواد وتراكيزها وخاصة مادة البلجارد المستعملة فى ازالة التكلسات وفى الختام ان امكن تقدير تكلفتها.

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mada2000 (12 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لكى اخى واود منك ارسال تركيبات المواد الاصقة على


----------



## الحجرة (12 أغسطس 2008)

اخي صبر ابو عجيلة المحترم صحيح هناك مواد كيماوية لتحلية المياه عن طريق السوفتنر حيث انه يعمل على ازالة او تذويب مادة الكالسيوم و المغنيسيوم من الماء وليس عندي اي معلومات اخرى وان شاء الله اجد لك التراكيب لكن لا تفرح كثير لان الشركات الكبر هي الي اكله السوق بسبب استيرادها لكميات كبيرة من المصانع الام لذلك


----------



## الحجرة (12 أغسطس 2008)

يصعب عليك وعلينا عمل التراكيب وبيعها في السوق المحلي لانو المواد الخام غالية الثمن بسبب الجمارك والشحن و ضريبة المبيعات لذلك الذي يكسب في الموضوع الشركات الكبيرة و نحن لا نستطيع منافستهم لذلك عليك العمل بتراكيب موادها الخام متوفرة في بلدك وتنتجها بلدك حتى تستطيع المنافسة وشكراً


----------



## الحجرة (12 أغسطس 2008)

اخي Mada2000 تحية لكم بالنسبة لتراكيب الغراء هي كثيرة جداً اذكر ما تريد بالضبط وطلبك يكون فيه فائدة عملية لك يعني بشكل تجاري والا ما فائدة طلب التراكيب و الخلطات اذا لم تستفيد منها تجارياً لانك اذا اردت الخلطات لكي تستفيد منها انت فقط في البيت مثلاً هذا لا يفيد بسبب ارتفاع ثمن المواد الخام للكميات القليلة لذلك اشتري من السوق الغراء ارخص لك بكثير اما اذا اردت التراكيب للتفكير فيها تجارياً هذا الذي يفيدك وهذا الكلام انا جربته عملياً واستفدت منه لذلك نجحت بفضل الله بمجال الصناعة وهذا الكلام طبعاً موجه للجميع حتى لا يصرفوا اموال للتجارب من دون فائدة .


----------



## الحجرة (12 أغسطس 2008)

الصابون :
الطريقة الاساسية لصناعة الصابون وبعدها نذكر النسب والكميات لكل مادة
ومنها انواع كثيرة و التي تستخدم في تركيبها الشحوم الحيوانية او الزيوت النباتية وهي اسهل في الصناعة 
1) قم بوزن الدهون الاساسية و الزيوت حسب طلبك ممكن تستعمل زيت زيتون مثلاً
2) ضع الزيوت في اناء من الستانلس او المينا او الزجاج الذي يتحمل حرارة عالية على نار هادئة حتى تذوب اذا كانت من الشحوم الحيوانية اما اذا كانت زيوت انتظر حتى تصبح درجة الحرارة قريب ال 55 درجة مع التقليب من ان لاخر.
3) قم بوزن هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ( الصودا الكاوية / المحلول الكلوي ) و الماء.
4) صب حبيبات هايدروكسيد الصوديوم في الماء وقم بالتقليب حتى يذوب تماماً . ثم اتركه حتى تستقر درجة الحرارة على 55 درجة مئوية . وطبعاً لا تنسى لبس القفازات و نظارات للحماية وعدم استنشاق الابخرة المتصاعدة.
5) قم باضافة محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديم الى الدهون مع التقليب بعناية .
6) قم بالتقليب من حين لاخر حتى يصبح المزيج كثيف القوام لدرجة أنه يمكن أن يتقطر بعض الصابون من ظهر الملعقة 
وسيترك خط متصل على سطح المزيج يعتي مثل المربى ( التطلي ) 
7) قم باضافة الالوان والزيوت العطرية كما تحب وفقاً للحاجة .
8) قم بالتقلبي جيداً .
9) صب المزيج في قالب مدهون حتى لا لتسق الصابون في القالب.
10) قم بتغطية الصابون بفوطة يعني مثل الجدة لما تعجن العجين وتغطي ليتخمر واتركه لمدة 24 ساعة حتى يصبح صلباً ثم قم وانت تلبس القفاز باخراج الصابون من القالب وقطعه الى اجزاء على هيئة سبائك ثم قم بتغطية قطع الصابون مرة اخرى لعزلها واتركها كي تتم معالجتها لمدة اربع اسابيع قبل استخدامها.
ستنتج طريقة التحضير الاساسية هذه صابون ابيض اللون ومن السهل جداً تصنيعه لكن يحتاج الى طولة بال وصبر
كما انها تعطيك فرصة لصناعة الصابون دون الاضطرار الى شراء مكونات مرتفعة الثمن وحتى تتمكن من اجراء التجارب سوف اقوم بوضع النسب و الكميات غداً ان شاء الله
اذا كان هناك اخطاء املائية ارجو من المشرفين تصحيحها او اعذروني لاني اطبع باصبعين فقط واثناء وقت فراغي


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (12 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على توضيح بعض التركيبات ولى استفسار اريد زياده لزوجه الصابون السائل بدون وضع السليكات ولا ملح الطعام


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (12 أغسطس 2008)

اخى ارجو بعض تركيبات منعم الاقمشه وكلوركس الالوان ومزيلات البقع


----------



## الحجرة (12 أغسطس 2008)

اخي راميدا ماذا تقصد بزيادة لزوجة الصابون السائل يمكنك ترك وضع ملح الطعام لا تضع ملح طعام وزيد عليها الجريسالين 
استخدم زيت جوز الهند على ان تكون الحموضة الدسمة اقل من 1/2 %
محلول البوتاس الكاوي كثافة 1.36 
غليسارين
ماء


----------



## الحجرة (12 أغسطس 2008)

مسحوق للتبييض
بوراكس 50%
تيوسلفات الصوديوم 5%
كربونات الصوديوم 45%
عند الاستخدام نحل ملعقة من هذا المزيج المسحوق بشكل ناعم في لتر من الماء الساخن ونغمس الثوب فيه.


----------



## الحجرة (12 أغسطس 2008)

سائل لتبييض آثار الدخان
بيسلفيت الصوديوم 5%
ماء 95%
تركيبة ثانية 
برمنغنات البوتاسيوم 3%
ماء 97%
نستخدم المحلول الاول ثم المحلول الثاني وبعد ذلك نشطف الثوب بالماء .


----------



## الحجرة (12 أغسطس 2008)

صابون الالبيني
هذه خلطة طبعاً تصنع بنفس الطريقة التي شرحناها سابقاً وهي طريقة تصنيع الصابون الاساسية
زيت جوز الهند 25 غرام
زيت الخروع 5 غرام
صودا كاوية 15 غرام
زيت الليمون 25 غرام
زيت النعناع 55 غرام
زيت اكليل الجبل 44 غرام
زيت الكارووي 30 غرام
طبعاً تصباً الزيوت بالصودا الكاوي وبعد ذلك تضاف الزيوت الضرورية و يضاف الالوان ويفضل لون الاخضر الفاتح جداً وهذه الزيوت متوفرة عند العطارين ورخيصة الثمن 
طبعً هذه الكميات يمكن ان تحولها الى الكيلو غرام بدل الغرام حسب الكميات المطلوبة .


----------



## صفوان اصف (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

في البدايه اود التقدم بجزيل الشكر للزميل الحجره على هذه المجهود الطيب جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

اود السؤال عن صناعة المطهرات ويا حبذا كتابة الاسماء باللغتين العربيه والانجليزيه

كما ارجوا حسب الامكان وضع نوع العبوات المستخدمه في تعبئة المنتج

وشكرا


----------



## gasem333 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*سؤال*

السلام عليكم 
اخواني كيف استطيع ان احصل على هيدروكسيد الصوديوم من ملح الطعام او اي ماده اخرى رخيصه وكيف احصل على هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم من مواد رخيصه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وشكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا مقدما


----------



## الكيمياءي (14 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اولا جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ الحجرة على المعلومات القيمة التي تقدمها لنا.
ثانيا: هل لديك معلومات عن طرق إقتصادية وتجارية لصناعة الجلسرين النقي الذي يستعمل في صناعة الأدوية والكريمات ومواد التجميل والصابون والمنضفات.
مع الشكر


----------



## الحجرة (14 أغسطس 2008)

وعليكم السلام اخي صفوان المطهرات المادة الاساسية هي الكحول وهناك انواع منه وهو الطبيعي و الصناعي 
اما الطبيعي فهو غالي الثمن لانه يؤخذ من الفواكه او قشور البرتقال و الليمون ومنهم ما يكون عن طريق التخمير لبعض انواع الفواكه / اما الكحول الصناعي وهو مستخدم بكثرة وهو السبيرتو مواد بترولية ورخيص الثمن 
و المطهر الاساسي كما تعلم مثل الديتول هو عبارة عن المادة الاساسية فيه وهو زيت الصنوبر pine oill
و الكحول و الماء هذه اسهل طريقة لعمل المطهرات ويمكنك التحكم بزيادة الماء يفضل RO يعني مفلتر وزيادة الكحول . اما العبوات اذا كان تجارياً يفضل ان تعمل على تصميم علبة مميزة خاصة بشكل جميل يجذب الناظرين له 
ولا تتقيد بالمتوفر بالاسواق وتكون الكلفة فيه تصميم القالب واما الباقي فغير مكلف يعني العبوة تكون بالنسبة لك رخيصة الثمن وتكون بسعة من 500 الى 750 ملم فقط واذا اردت تفاصيل عن المطهرات غير هذا اطلب نوع المطهر 
يعني لاي شيئ تريد استخدام المطهر .


----------



## الحجرة (14 أغسطس 2008)

وعليكم السلام اخي 
gasem333 
اخي الكريم اشتري هذه المواد من محلات المواد الكيماوية جاهزه مصنعة ارخص من البحث في الاستخراج لانه يحتاج الى امكانيات كبيرة


----------



## الحجرة (14 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الكيميائ ايضاً اشتري الغليسارين جاهز ارخص من الاستخراج لان كلفة استخراج الجليسارين مرتفعة بالنسبة لك اما بالنسبة للشركات الكبيرة رخيصة جداً يعني لو اردت ان تستخرج الجليسارين و صناعته وتنقيته سيكلفك اضعاف اضعاف الشركات الكبيره ولن نستطيف المنافسة لذلك انصحك بشراء الجليسرين جاهز وركب اي تركيبة تحتاجها 
لكن اذا اردت طريقة الاستخراج للعلم فقط ان شاء الله في وقت فراغ لي سوف اضع لك بحث مختصر عنه.


----------



## الحجرة (14 أغسطس 2008)

مزيل للبقع ( مركوروكروم )
حمض الفسفور 5 اجزاء
كحول 95 جزء

مزيل لبقع اليود
فوسفات الصوديوم 10 جزء
ماء 90 جزء

نغسل الجزء الملوث من النسيج بالمحلول حتى ازالة اللون وبعدها نغسل بالماء ونجفف في الشمس هذه الطريقة تزيل آثار اليود من القطن و الكتان و الحرير و الصوف وهي سهلة جداً


----------



## الحجرة (14 أغسطس 2008)

منظف للزجاج رائع لاتشتري بعد الان منظف الزجاج من الاسواق اصنعه بنفسك فقط 
ماء نشادر قوي 2 ملعقة كبيرة واياك ثم اياك ان تجرب شم النشادر او تقريبه من انفك
طبشور مطحون جيداً 4 ملاعق
كحول 4 ملاعق
ماء نصف لتر طبعاً يفضل ان يكون مفلتر 
واذا اردت ان لا يترك تمشيح على الزجاج نهائياً ضع ربع ملعقة هيدروكلوريك اسيد لان التمشيح هو اساساً من الكلس بعد التنشيف ومادة الهيدروكلريك اسيد يذيب الكلس تماماً ولا تضع الطباشير .


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (14 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا معنى اريد زياده اللزوجه لعمل الصابون السائل او بمعنى اخر اريد مغلظ لزياده قوام الصابون السائل


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (14 أغسطس 2008)

ماهى فائده ماده السيمسول انا اسمع عنها فى مجال المنظفات وهل يمكن استخدامها فى تصنيع الصابون السائل مع توضيح النسب لتصنيع 120ك بريل سائل مع الشكر


----------



## الكيمياءي (15 أغسطس 2008)

االسلام عليكم
أخي الحجرة مشكور جدا على معلوماتك القيمة حول الجلسرين، ارجو ان تعلم بان ما تكتبه هنا يوفر عليه وعلى أخوتي في المنتدى الكثير من المجهود، حيث لولا نصيحتك لكنت قد جربت استخراج الجلسرين ولتكبدت عناء وتكلفة هذه التجارب ولكن بمساعدتك وفرت علي كل هذا. فشكرا جزيلا، أرجو أن تعلم بأن ما تكتبه هنا يترك بصمات في عدة مواقع من هذا العالم، فإمشي قدماً

استفسار: ما الفرق بين السلفونيت والسلوفنيك وأيهما افضل للاستخدام مع الصابون، وهل له اسم تجاري لكي نشتريه من المحلات أم ان تحضيره اسهل واصرف ماديا

مع الشكر


----------



## المصمم الكيميائى (16 أغسطس 2008)

ابحث عن التركيب الكيميائى لمحاليل الأمينات المستخدمة فى إزالة الغازات الحامضية مثل ثانى أكسيد الكربون وكبريتيد الهيدروجين من الغاز الطبيعى و طرق تحضيرها وتكلفة الكيلوجرام او الباوند منها وخاصة مواد mea dea ،ـmdea


----------



## المصمم الكيميائى (16 أغسطس 2008)

ابحث عن التركيب الكيميائى لمحاليل الأمينات المستخدمة فى إزالة الغازات الحامضية مثل ثانى أكسيد الكربون وكبريتيد الهيدروجين من الغاز الطبيعى و طرق تحضيرها وتكلفة الكيلوجرام او الباوند منها وخاصة مواد mea dea ،ـmdea


----------



## الحجرة (16 أغسطس 2008)

أخي الكيميائي السلفونيك اسيد افضل مع الصابون لانه يعطي رغوة عالية جداً اما السلفونيت ليس له هذه الخاصية حيث ان تركيبه الكيميائي مختلف لكن البعض يستخدمه وانا لا انصح بذلك واسمه التجاري نفس الشيء 
. Sulfonate
والسلفونيك اسيد Sulfonic acid رخيص الثمن يعني حوالي 2 دولار اللتر وسوف تلاحظ انه يرغي بشكل كبير جداً وهو خام بدون معالجات وهو الافضل من ناحية تجارية لان 2 لتر يمكنك صناعة 300 لتر من الصابون.اما بالنسبة للتحضير انسى الموضوع تماماً مكلف جداً 
ملاحظة مهمة للجميع : انا احاول قدر الامكان ان لا ادخل بتفاصيل المواد وتركيبها لان هذا لا يهم تجارياً لاننا غير مصنعين بل نحن نجمع المواد بنسب معينة فقط بالتجربة و المعادلات يعني مثل تجميع قطع السيارات او الماكنات 
اما صناعة المواد الخام و استخراجها لها من يفعل ذلك من المصنعين الكبار وغالباً هذه الاشياء هي حكر على الدولة واصحاب رؤوس الاموال للتحكم في الاقتصاد على كل حال هذا ليس موضوعنا / انا فقط اضع هذه الخلطات للذي يحتاجها تجارياً وانصح كل من يريد ان ينتج مادة تجارية ان يستشير من عمل بها او يستشير من له باع طويل في السوق المحلي حتى لا تتكبد عناء التجارب و عمل القوالب والعلب و الليبل ومن له اي استفسار من النواحي التجارية 
يخبرني وسوف اعطيه ما استطيع من خبرتي التجارية هل تصلح او لا تصلح للبيع او فيها فائدة مادية ام لا حسب المعطيات .


----------



## الحجرة (16 أغسطس 2008)

اخي راميدا زيد نسبة السلفونك اسيد مع الغليسارين
وقريباً سوف اعطيكم خلطة سائل الجلي ( فيري ) الي مدوخ كثير من الذين يقومون بالتجارب بسبب جودة العالية وكثرة الرغوة العالية مع انو غالي الثمن .
و المهتم بموضوع خلطة سائل الجلي ( فيري ) يعلق على الموضوع .


----------



## صباحكو (16 أغسطس 2008)

*مشكور*

شكرا اخي الحجرة على المعلومات القيمة وهذا ان دل فانه يدل على حسن انتمائك للمنتدى ولكن اطلب منك اخي العديد من تراكيب مواد التنظيف الاخرى مثل معجون جلي الصحون ومعطر البلاط وملين الاقمشه و منظف الافران والشامبو وغيرها وغيرها من المنظفات المنزليه التي لا غنى عنها في حياتنا اليوميه راجيا منك اخي تحديد نسب المكونات وطريقة الخلط ان امكن ذلك


----------



## الحجرة (16 أغسطس 2008)

ان شاء الله اخي صباحكو سوف اضع لكم ما استطيع من التراكيب لكن امهلني قليلاً وذلك لضيق وقتي ولن تكون هذه الخلطات فقط للمصانع بل هي للجميع وان شاء الله يستفيد منها الجميع تجارياً و مادياً وهذا هو همي الاكبر وايضاً بعض التراكيب ممكن عملها في البيت للتوفير من شراء الجاهز .


----------



## CHE Amjad (16 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير هل هناك وصفه لتحضير الشراب الصناعي؟


كل الاحترام و التقدير


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (16 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا انا فى انتظار التركيبات ليعم الخير على الجميع


----------



## gasem333 (16 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك اخي الحجرة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكيمياءي (17 أغسطس 2008)

أخي العزيز الحجرة
لا زلت تحرجنا بمعلوماتك المفيدة التي تنير لنا دربنا في عالم الكيمياء الصناعية المعقد بعض الشيء، لا أملك إلا أن أقول لك جزاك الله خيرا.

ولقد قمت فعلا بالبحث عن مادة السلفونيك ولكن لم أستطيع أن أجدها بالسوق عند باعة المواد الكيميائية. هل يمكن استخدام أي بديل آخر؟؟!!


----------



## صفوان اصف (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم
هل اجد عندك ما يتعلق بمبيدات الصحه العامه(الحشرات و القوارض)
وشكرا


----------



## ليلياروسسا (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام أناحابة أشكر الكل وأحكيلكم يسعد مساكم.


----------



## ليلياروسسا (17 أغسطس 2008)

لأ والله أسفة ما عندي بعتذر


----------



## الحجرة (18 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الكميائي كلامك جميل جداً و بارك الله فيك / حضرتك من اي دولة / لا يوجد بديل افضل اعرفه وكل المصانع نستخدم السلفونيك لانه رخيص الثمن ويعطي رغوة عالية مما يقلل التكلفة واذا كنت مضطر ولم تجد احاول ان ارسل لك من عندي بطريقة ما لانه في البريد لا يقبلون ارسال السوائل بالاخص المواد الكيماوية مع العلم انه ليس مضر للاستخدام الخارجي.


----------



## الحجرة (18 أغسطس 2008)

CHE Amjad الصحيح اني لا انصحك بعمل الشراب الصناعي لانه غير صحي أبداً بسبب ملح الليمون ومواد الاصباغ و المثبتات وتحتاج البودرة منها الى هدرجة وايضاً من نا حية تجارية غير مجدي لان صناعة الكميات الكبيرة هي المجدية / لكن يمكن ان اعطيك خلطات السائل مثل الفيمتو وغيرها من العصائر السائلة اذا احتجت لها وهي مجدية تجارياً


----------



## الحجرة (18 أغسطس 2008)

تحية طيبة لك اخي صفوان يوجد لدي خلطات ومبيدات حشرية سوف اكتبها لك ان شاء الله بعد الانتهاء من موضوع الصابون ولك خذ هذه الخلطة و هي من اقوى الخلطات للصراصير لن تجد اي صرصور في البيت نهائياً خلال 3 ايام وهي خلطة عجيبة جداً وسهلة جداً يستطيع كل شخص عملها للبيت .
حمض البوريك 50 %
شراب الحليب المحلى نسلة 50 %
يخلط مع بعض جيداً حتى يصبح مثل العجين واذا كان رخو اضف حمض البوريك مع التحريك جيداً حتى يصبح عجينة متماسكة ثم ضع هذه الخلطة في زوايا البيت وداخل خزائن المطبخ و الحمامات بحيث لا يصل اليها الاطفال اجمالاً هو غير سام لانه حامض/ ستلاحظ كثرة الصراصير سوف تزداد في البداية وفي اليوم الثالث لن تجد اي صرصور في المنزل و السر في هذه الطريقة ان الصرصور الغبي سوف ياخذ من هذه الخلطة الى منزله ليطعم باقي العائلة و احبابه وهو لا يعرف ان هذا الطعام بالنسب له سام جداً وقاتل وبذلك سوف تموت كل العائلة في منزلها وهكذا حتي نقضي على جميع عشائر الصراصير في داخل جحرها . ملا حظة : عدم اخبار اي صرصور بهذه الخدعة .


----------



## الحجرة (18 أغسطس 2008)

ليليار شكراً لمشاركتك معنا و الله يجعلك بألف خير .


----------



## الحجرة (18 أغسطس 2008)

صابون زيت الزيتون :
هو صابون أبيض ولطيف به نسبة عالية من زيت الزيتون _ ورد بالحديث الصحيح ( كلوا الزيت وادهنوا به ) المقصود زيت الزيتون.
ورائحته مميزة لاستخدام السمسق العطري و الشمرة العطرية وطبعاً يمكنكم استخدام اي عطر آخر لا تتقيد بالمكتوب لكن هذه الخلطة حسب التجربة والتي تم استخدامها تجارياً لاقت رواج . وبالنسبة للقالب استخدم صينية من البلاستيك الخفيف التي تستخدم في السوبر ماركت لوضع انية الشوكولاته المخفوقة / أيضاً لا تتقيد بالمكتوب .
نوع الصابون :
صابون صلب وشمعي له فقاعات كبيرة 
له رغوة كريم غنية 
مرطب
المقادير :
680 غرام من زيت الزيتون
227 غرام من زيت النخيل
57 غرام من شمع النحل الابيض
283 غرام من الماء Ro
142 غرام من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ( الصودا الكاوية / محلول قلوي )
1 ملعقة مائدة ( 15 غرام ) زيت الافوكاتو
2 ملعقة مائدة ( 10 غرام ) زيت السمسق العطري
1 ملعقة مائدة ( 5 غرام ) زيت الشمرة العطري
طبعاً طريقة الخلط نفس الطريقة الاساسية للتصبين لا حاجة للاعادة الا اذا حدا في عنده اي استفسار .


----------



## الكيمياءي (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخي الحجرة أشكر تعاونك الكريم، وكلامك الأجمل، ومعلوماتك الأروع، أنا أخوك من العراق ومن الصعب جدا أن أجد مواد كيماوية متخصصة في المدينة التي أعيش فيها، أما عن مسألة أن ترسل لي هذا الحامض، فإنك بهذا العرض تكون قد تخطيت كل حدود الكرم، حتى تساقطت مني الكلمات فلا أعرف كيف أجيبك، ولكن يا أخي العزيز الحجرة مسألة إرسال مواد كيميائية إلى العراق وبشكل فردي بين أشخاص قد تثير الكثير من الريبة وقد يعرضني لمشاكل حقيقية مع الدولة. قد يكون هذا ممكنا إذا نجحت تجاربي وقمت بتسويق المنتج تجاريا فعندها أستطيع أن اقدم طلب للإستيراد كمعمل وليس كشخص، عندا سيشرفني أن أزورك في أي مكان تكون فيه من هذا العالم لكي أقول لك ـ شكرا ـ


----------



## شريف بحر (20 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم


----------



## ماجدنحاس (20 أغسطس 2008)

_م ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور بارك الله فيك  _


----------



## الحجرة (20 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز الكيميائي كلامك صحيح مئة % العراق مشكلة انا ظنيتك في احد دول الخليج طيب بسيطة عندي الحل ضيفني عندك على المسنجر alhujra على اليياهوو


----------



## الحجرة (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً الك اخي ماجد نحاس انا بالخدمة دائماً


----------



## هوزاد (20 أغسطس 2008)

*سلام عليكم*

سلام عليكم اخي الفاضل
ارجو افادتى بالاسماءالعلمية للمواد الخام الداخلة فى صناعة مسحوق الغسيل وكيفية تحضيره 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الحجرة (20 أغسطس 2008)

مشروع صغير وحلو كتير وبكسب مصاري كتير 
بتعرفو رديتر السيارة طبعاً بيحتاج لماء مانع للتجمد ومانع للصدأ و مانع للتكلس حتى ما تحما السيارة بسرعة ولا تجمد بنفس الوقت للبلاد الباردة طيب شوفوا الخلطة و ممكن تساووها بالبيت وبعدين اذا عجبتكم عبوها بعبوات بلاستيك وبيعوها لمحطات تغيير الزيت واربحوا.انا شخصياً جربته ونجحت معي تماماً .بس تعمل نفس المقادير حطها بفريزر الثلاجة لن تتجمد ابداً وتبقى سائلة لو خليتها 5 سنوات 
الخلطة :
ماء 50 % Ro
كحول (95% ) تركيز 34.3 %
غليسارين 14.1 % 
حمض الهايدركلوريك 1.6 %
درجة تجمد هذا المحلول ( -25 )درجة مئوية
طبعن يباع أيضاً للمصانع
طبعاً لا يغرك الماء الاخضر الي ببيعوا 2 دولار 15 لتر لانو هذا ماء مفلترة مع صبغة يعني ما بينفع لشيء
ونفس الخلطه هذه بيصنعوها في الامارات بتنباع عندنا في الاردن الكيلو 6 دنانير يعني حوالي 9 دولار.


----------



## المصمم الكيميائى (20 أغسطس 2008)

ابحث عن التركيب الكيميائى لمحاليل الأمينات المستخدمة فى إزالة الغازات الحامضية مثل ثانى أكسيد الكربون وكبريتيد الهيدروجين من الغاز الطبيعى و طرق تحضيرها وتكلفة الكيلوجرام او الباوند منها وخاصة مواد mea dea ،ـmdea


----------



## الكيمياءي (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخي الحجرة أنا ممتن جدا لتعاونك معي لهذا الحد، جزاك الله ألف خير، ولقد قمت بإضافتك على ال******.

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## الحجرة (21 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الكيميائي لقد قمت باضافتك على المسنجر يمكن تتغلب معي شوي لتمسكني على المسنجر تحملني لان أغلب وقتي يكون بين التجار والمصنع لكن في العادة من التاسعة صباحن لغاية الحادي عشر و من الخامسة للسابعة بكون موجود في الشركة.


----------



## الحجرة (21 أغسطس 2008)

المصمم الكيميائي / كان بودي ان اخدمك لكن ما عندي اي معلومات عن طلبك انا فقط اعمل على الخلطات التجارية التي تصلح للبيع التجاري / مرة ثانية اعذرني.


----------



## الحجرة (21 أغسطس 2008)

شريف بحر / وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته انا بالخدمة


----------



## الحجرة (21 أغسطس 2008)

هوازاد مرحباً بكم 
مسحوق الغسيل :
اولاً - تركيبة مسحوق منظف لا رغوي يعمل عند كافة درجات الحرارة للغسالات الالية :
ءايثوكسيل الكحولات الدسمة العالية 5-15%
ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم 10-30 %
بربورات الصوديم 10-25 %
سيليكات الصوديوم 5-15%
ثاني سلكات الصوديوم 5-10 %
كبريتات الصوديوم الامائية 10-20%
كربونات الصوديوم 5-20%
كربوكسى ميثيل سليلوز 1-3 %
سيليكات المغنيسيوم 0.5-1 %
أنزيمات 0.5-1 %
مبيض ضوئي 0.1-0.5 %
مانع للتكلس 0.1-0.5 %
ماء للترطيب 5-10 %
وهناك تراكيب ثانية بنفس المواد تقريباً مع اختلاف النسب
لكن هناك ملاحظة ايضاً هذه المساحيق فقط للتجار المصنعين اصحاب رؤوس الاموال لان هذه الصناعة صعب الربح فيها اذا لم تستطيع شراء كميات كبيرة حتى تحصل على اسعار اقل.


----------



## الحجرة (21 أغسطس 2008)

خلطة شامبو شفاف للشعر العادي
ملح لوريل ءايثر كبريتات 5-20 %
الكينول أميد لحمض دسم 2-5 % حسب اللزوجة المطلوبة
عطر اي نوع 0.5-1 %
صبغة صحية حسب المطلوب
ماء حتى 100 % .


----------



## طه حسن (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم .بارك الله بكم على هذا الموضوع الشيق...


----------



## طه حسن (21 أغسطس 2008)

نرجو طرح خلطة دوا الجلي ..وشكرا لكم


----------



## رشاد النقيب (22 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم انا اريد ان اعرف طرق صناعة بعض مستحضرات التجميل مثل الشامبوهات والبودره وغيره فاذا فيه حد يفيدنى اكون شاكر فضله والسلام عليكم


----------



## طالب علم صغير (22 أغسطس 2008)

:75:


طه حسن قال:


> نرجو طرح خلطة دوا الجلي ..وشكرا لكم


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه معلومة جيدة لمن يريد التطبيق 
طريقة صناعة معجون الجلي
المقادير 
1كغ حمض السلفونيك
125غ هيدروكسيد الصوديوم (قطرونة)
550 غ C M C تركي او هذا الموجود عندنا
250 غ سلفات لا مائية 
100 غ غليسرين
30 غ عطر النوع حسب الرغبة 

طريقة التحضير 
1 - نذيب ال سي ام سي في 8 كغ ماء وتترك 5 ساعات وتحرك كل فترة ليتم الذوبان بشكل كامل 
2 - يوضع حمض السلفونيك تدريجيا مع التحريك الجيد
3 - يضاف هيدروكسيد الصوديوم بعد حله بماء مالح 375 غ ولا يضاف كله وانما شوي شوي مع اخذ معيار الحموضة كلما اضفت منه
4 - تضاف السلفات والغليسرين والعطر و20 غ من الفورمول للحفظ
وصار عندنا 10 كغ تقريبا من معجون الجلي الجيد جدا 
ملاحظة
قرأت هذه المعلومات من كتاب عادي وطبقتها وحرفت حتى وصلت لهذة التركيبة وانا لست كيميائيا ومعلوماتي في الكيمياء بسيطة لذا ارجو من الاخوة الكيميائيين تصحيح الاخطاء ان وجدت ولهم جزيل الشكر








:6:​


----------



## طالب علم صغير (22 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن مواد وتركيبات بلسم الشعر:20:


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (22 أغسطس 2008)

*اتمنى لك كل خير وسعاده*

:20::20::20::75::75::75:اريد مواد مغلظه لقوام الصابون السائل وكمان لو فيه تركيبه لتنظيف اسطح البوتاجاز ولك جزيل الشكر على سعه صدرك


----------



## طالب علم صغير (22 أغسطس 2008)

راميدا قال:


> :20::20::20::75::75::75:اريد مواد مغلظه لقوام الصابون السائل وكمان لو فيه تركيبه لتنظيف اسطح البوتاجاز ولك جزيل الشكر على سعه صدرك


الاخ راميدا لزيادة لزوجة الصابون السائل بامكانك استخدام التايلوز او الملح الاتنين بيزيدو اللزوجة ولتنظيف البوتو غاز كتبتلك وصفة انشالله تكون ناجحة :18:


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (23 أغسطس 2008)

:85::85::85:جزاك الله خير بس لى استفسار ما هو ملح الاتنين هل هو ملح الليمون معلش ارجو معرفه النسب لصناعه 120ك فيرى نسب التايلوز والملح


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (23 أغسطس 2008)

ومعلش اسف ارجو وصفه غير السلفونيك والصودا لتنظيف اسطح البوتاجاز


----------



## الحجرة (25 أغسطس 2008)

راميدا طلبك صعب لان هذه الوصفة ارخص وصفة الا اذا اردت عمل نفس الصابون القديم من قبل 300 سنة فكانوا يصبنون بدون السلفونيك يستعملون الاملاح ولكن بدون رغوة او رغوة قليلة جداً الا اذا هناك مواد اخرى لم تصلني عليك البحث واذا وصلت الى حل ارجو منك ان تفيدنا وبارك الله فيك يا طيب.


----------



## الحجرة (25 أغسطس 2008)

طالب علم صغير انا اشكرك جداً على المعلومات القيمة و اضافتك كانت جميلة ومفيدة ايضاً وفقك الله يا طيب


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (26 أغسطس 2008)

انا اسف يااخى معنى انى عايز وصفه غير السلفونيك والصودا ليس لعمل الصابون بس عايز تركيبه لتنظيف اسطح البوتاجاز زى hcl زى كده كنت برد على الاخ طالب العلم واسف مره اخرى


----------



## طالب علم صغير (26 أغسطس 2008)

راميدا قال:


> :85::85::85:جزاك الله خير بس لى استفسار ما هو ملح الاتنين هل هو ملح الليمون معلش ارجو معرفه النسب لصناعه 120ك فيرى نسب التايلوز والملح


 الاتنين يعني ال2 اي الملح والتايلوزوالملح هو ملح الطعام كلوريد الصوديوم وأنا آسف على الالتباس


----------



## طالب علم صغير (26 أغسطس 2008)

الحجرة قال:


> طالب علم صغير انا اشكرك جداً على المعلومات القيمة و اضافتك كانت جميلة ومفيدة ايضاً وفقك الله يا طيب


 لا شكر على واجب يا أخي 
وقد سمعت ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال
من كتم علما ينتفع به كان لجاما له في يوم القيامة 
او كما قال عليه السلام فانا لا اذكر الحديث حرفيا

ارجو ممن عنده اطلاع ابلاغنا بصحة هذا الحديث وكتابته حرفيا وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## الكيمياءي (27 أغسطس 2008)

أخي الحجرة أنا ما زلت منتظرك على الماسـنجر أرجو أنك لم تنساني

مع الشكر


----------



## عالم الكيمياء (27 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم يا اخوتي جميعا أنا عضو جديد و أريد تركيبة لصناعة الدهان المائي الداخلي و الخارجي 
يمكن غسله بالماء بأقل التكاليف 
انا اريد إنشأ مصنع دهانات . من يستطيع مساعدتي فاجره عند الله 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## الحجرة (27 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الكيميائي اخبرني في اي وقت يناسبك وانا جاهز


----------



## الحجرة (27 أغسطس 2008)

عالم الكيمياء يوجد بحث كامل عجبني عن الدهانات مو جود في نفس المنتدى


----------



## طالب علم صغير (28 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الحجرة السلام عليكم 
ممكن اسألك عن مكونات بلسم الشعر انا اشتريه كمادة خام اضيفها للشامبو لتنعيم الشعر لكن لا اعرف مكوناته ارجو المساعدة واذا امكن معلومات عن اي من المواد المستخدمة لهذا الغرض ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## طالب علم صغير (28 أغسطس 2008)

الحجرة قال:


> عالم الكيمياء يوجد بحث كامل عجبني عن الدهانات مو جود في نفس المنتدى


 ممكن اسم البحث ليستفيد الجميع


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (28 أغسطس 2008)

طالب علم صغير قال:


> اخي الحجرة السلام عليكم
> ممكن اسألك عن مكونات بلسم الشعر انا اشتريه كمادة خام اضيفها للشامبو لتنعيم الشعر لكن لا اعرف مكوناته ارجو المساعدة واذا امكن معلومات عن اي من المواد المستخدمة لهذا الغرض ولك جزيل الشكر


 السلام عليكم انا عندى معلومات بدائيه لصناعه البلسم هى تاتى ا كيلو شمع اسيتنول مع 1 كيلو ماء بلسم المكونات هى ده 
طريقه التحضير
يوضع 18 لتر ماء فى انا ء استليس ان امكن يوضع على النار ثم يضاف الشمع ويترك حتى يسخن جيدا وينصهر ثم يضاف ماء البلسم ويوضع اللون المناسب والعطر المناسب :75::75::75::75:


----------



## مهندسة بارعة (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الحجرة على افادتك لنا , ونرجو ان تزودنا بتراكيب لمستحضرات التجميل ما وجد عندك منها .



مع الشكر 
مهندسة بارعة


----------



## طالب علم صغير (29 أغسطس 2008)

راميدا قال:


> السلام عليكم انا عندى معلومات بدائيه لصناعه البلسم هى تاتى ا كيلو شمع اسيتنول مع 1 كيلو ماء بلسم المكونات هى ده
> طريقه التحضير
> يوضع 18 لتر ماء فى انا ء استليس ان امكن يوضع على النار ثم يضاف الشمع ويترك حتى يسخن جيدا وينصهر ثم يضاف ماء البلسم ويوضع اللون المناسب والعطر المناسب :75::75::75::75:


شكرا لك لكن ممكن أعرف الشمع هو نفسه شمع العسل او لا وماء البلسم ما هو؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## كباره (29 أغسطس 2008)

اريد معرفه الماده التى تستخدم لعزل السيراميك وحمايته من المواد الكيماويه فى المعامل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rodius (31 أغسطس 2008)

الفيري يا معلم انا ابحث عنه من زمان


----------



## الصقرللمادة الاصقة (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الرجاء ارشدي علي تركيبه الماده الاصقه الخاصة باصلاح السيور المطاط او الاطارات مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو الزراعه (7 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوانى الاعزاء لى سؤال هام عن موضوع المنظفات الجافه اريد منكم ان تساعدونى على معرفته نسبه الخلط فى المسحوق الاوتوماتيك والعادى


----------



## الصقرللمادة الاصقة (8 سبتمبر 2008)

اخواني الرجاء الاهتمام بتركيبه الماده الاصقه الخاصه بالاطارات والسيور المطاط


----------



## الصقرللمادة الاصقة (8 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوررررر اخواني


----------



## هشام اسبرين (10 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ارجو مساعدتي وتزويدي بطريقة صناعة صناعة غراء السيراميك و الدهاناة وشكر


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*انتم فين يا جماعه*

ايه الغيبه الطويله ده يا جماعه فين المعلومات القيمه اللى كانت بتكتب هنا من الاخوه الاعضاء على الله يكون المانع خير:59::59::59::59::59::82::82::82::82::82:


----------



## الصقرللمادة الاصقة (12 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ راميدا كل عام وانت طيب رمضان كريم والوقت محدود


----------



## الصقرللمادة الاصقة (12 سبتمبر 2008)

اخواني لاتنسوا تركيبه الماده الاصقه الخاصه بالاطارات والسيور


----------



## درة الابراج (14 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي الحجرة
ارغب في مزيل لهذه الماده حيث انها توجد لدي في درامات وحين تفريغها يبقا بعض الماده و تشبه الصمغ ( الغراء) ولا تزال الا بصعوبه 
اسم الماده /mi production chemicals
وشكرا لك


----------



## ايمن محمد عوض (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورا اخى الكريم . ياريت اخى لو عندك طريقة صناعة جيل الشعر وكريم الجيل


----------



## almursheed (20 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته 
اخي الكريم هل يمكنكم المساعدة في الحصول علي الاستفادة القسوة من مادةالكيروسين في التصنيع وماهي المواد التي يمكننا ن نقوم باضافتها الي مادة الكيروسين وما هي المواد الجديد التي نتحصل عليها وفيما نستخدمها مشكور جداجدا 
اخوكم المرشد


----------



## اكرم زنداقي (21 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اريد خلطة جل الارضيات الباين + السلفونك وهل له اكثر من تركينة وشكرا


----------



## علاء المدرس (21 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اود شكر الجميع وتقديم عرضي التالي يمكنني تقديم بعض النصح في تركيب عدد من المواد الاولية لتلك الصناعات من مواد رخيصة لمن يتعذر علية الحصول عليها مثلا 
السلفونك اسد هو حامض السلفونيك وهو من نواتج العضوية للبنزين مع حامض الفسفوريك الناتج من مفاعلة العظام مع حامض الكبريتيك
ويمكن تحضير الهيدروكلوريك بتركيزة المنخفض من ملح الطعام مع حامض الكبريتيك اما حامض الكبريتيك موجود في محلات ادامة بطاريات السيارات القديمة وهكذا ولمن يطلب العثور على مادة يمكن اتن اساعدة بمصدر متوفر او طرق تصنيع بسيطة والسلام


----------



## فلاد مير (21 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوتى اريد معرفة ما المواد التى تدخل فى صناعة ( الحبر المائى ) الذى يستخدم فى الطباعة على الكرتون

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد إسكندر (3 أكتوبر 2008)

أخى الكريم أنا عضو جديد بالمنتدى الجميل برجاء تزويدى بطريقة صناعة الكيروسين عديم الرائحة من الكيروسين العادى ولك جزيل الشكر على خدماتك للمنتدى


----------



## كيميائي موهوب (5 أكتوبر 2008)

اكرمكم الله لقد استفدت كثيرا جدا


----------



## عمارالتعدين (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً لك يا أخي


----------



## الصقرللمادة الاصقة (8 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي الحجره كل عام وانت طيب الرجاء مساعدتي بتركيبه الماده الاصقه للاطارات والسيور المطاطيه لانه لم اصل الي نتيحه برغم تعاون الاخوه معي


----------



## كمي كويت (8 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو الساعدة عندي مشروع تخرج عن Paint Thinner
واريد طريقة تصنيعه والمواد الداخله ونسبهم واي معلومات اضافية عن الثنر التجاري


----------



## سيرتا (9 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم .
نرجو الافادة في تركيبة الطلاء المائي "فينيل"


----------



## دى ماركو (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخى على تعاونك وارجو افادتى بعمل جل ثبت للشعر وهل يضاف عليه ملح لزياده اللزوجه ام شئى اخر وكيفيه عمل الشامبو والشاور والبلسم 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الشمس المتجولة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

من فضلكم ساعدوني
يلزمني تركيبة خلطة معقم الأيدي ال touch


----------



## الشمس المتجولة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

عندي مشكلة؟؟؟ ممكن مساعدة
عندما اخلط العطر(الاصنص) مع الكحول ثم استخدمه يعطي احساس بحرقة 
لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

ليه الشباب كان عندها حماس الاول وبعد كده الهمم ضعفت كانت تعجبنى روح الجماعه والمشاركه لافاده الجميع ارجو الرجوع الى النور تانى وملء الملتقى بنور وروح التعاون الجماعى


----------



## هشام الكاكا (23 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالخلطة التجارية لمادة التنر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

بعد اذنكم اريد خلطه مطهر الارضيات الديتول


----------



## attar08 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا لكى اخى واود منك ارسال تركيبات للمطاط
*


----------



## CHE Amjad (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو تزويدي ببعض الخلطات المتعلقه بتصنيع العصائرالمركزه concentrated soft drinks
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

معلش انتو فين شباب فين الخلطات


----------



## الأميررامي (3 نوفمبر 2008)

أرجو مساعدت في طريقة تحضر كربوكسي ميتيل سيللوز


----------



## الامازيغي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*عجينة صابونية*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ارجو من اخواني جزاهم الله خيرا ان يمدونني ان كان من المستطاع بتركيبة العجينة الصابونية لازالة اثر الزيوت الميكانيكية على الايدي و الحبر ...الخ هي موجودة في الاسواق الاوروبية تحت اسم بالفرنسية pate savon

و جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ابراهيه عبد الحميد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ الحجرة : برجاء
1. منحني خلطة تصنيع ملمع الرخام الذي يضفي لمعان الزجاج على الرخام .
2. وخلطة تصنيع ملمع الإطارات الكاوتش للسيارات .
3. سؤال هام جدا : كيف أدخل اللون الحمر مثلا أو الأخضر داخل الرغوة ، مثال : شامبو السيارت بعض المغاسل تحب عند رشة على السيارة يعطي رغوة بالألوان ؟
ولكم جزيل شكري 
أخوكم : مهمدس : إبراهيم عبد الحميد:d


----------



## ابراهيه عبد الحميد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ الحجرة : 
رجاء منحي خلطات للمواد التالية : 
1. خلطة ملمع الرخام الذي يجعله يضوي مثل الزجاج ؟
2. خلطة لملمع كاوتش السيارة ظ
3. كيف أخل اللون على الرغوة لأن كثير من مغاسل السيارات ترغب في الحصول على شامبو غسيل السيارات بالألوان وعجزت في التجارب ولم أحصل عليها - رغم أ شركة ألمانية تصنعه ؟ فما هو السر ؟
وشكرا 
أخوكم : مهندس : إبراهيم عبد الحميد:d


----------



## tomahoook (8 نوفمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaax


----------



## محمدواضوح (9 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يوفقك ويعطيك العافية أرجوك أحتاج تعطيني خلطة لسائل الدير جينيرال وهو يستخدم لتنظيف الأثاث والجدران
أرجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوك بسرعة كبيرة 
وأكيد من بعد إذنك
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابراهيموفيتش مصر (9 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك.
لقد سمعت عن مواد كيميائية غذائية على ما اعتقد فمشكورا اذا كنت اتكلم بشكل صحيح فارجوا معرفتها والفارق بينها والمواد الاخرى
مشكور مرة اخرى


----------



## بنت لبنان (22 نوفمبر 2008)

اخواني بالله ارجو افادتي في المواد المستخدمه فانا اريد عمل منظفات منزلية وشامبو للشعر وسؤالي هنا المواد المستخدمه في المنظفات قوية وحارقه جدا لانني انوي عملها في المنزل اريد عمل منظفات منزلية


----------



## مازن بارودي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أرجومنكم أن تذكروالي المادة التي تزيد حجم سائل الجلي وسعرها في سوريا ان أمكن


----------



## مازن بارودي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أرجومنكم أن تذكروالي المادة 
التي تزيد حجم سائل الجلي وسعرها في سوريا ان أمكن وشكرا


----------



## مهاجر (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: مهندس الحجرة ‏‎ ‎
‎ ‎
على طرح هذا الموضوع المميز‎ وحبك لفائدة اخوانك الأعضاء ‎

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## عفروتو 8 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اريد معرفة كيفية صناعة الفازلين اللذى يصنع من شمع البرافين او زيت البرافين 
اكون شاكر جدا اريد كامل وسريع


----------



## محمد أصولى (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الحجرة قال:


> بالنسبة للسلفونيك اسيد هي مادة تدخل في صناعة الصابون السائل وتباع في محلات الكيماويات وهي مادة مصنعة جاهزة وهي التي تعطي الرغوة العالي في صابون الجلي لا حاجة لذكر تركيبة ثمنها رخيص جداً و النقطة منها تكفي لجلي 10 صحون هي لعمل الرغوة وسوف نبداً بتركيب الصابون السائل.


جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## مازن بارودي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو معرفة المادة التي تزيد حجم ووزن سائل الجلي وشكرا


----------



## baseel (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*غراء بلاط*

اريد خلطة غراء البلاط ولك الشكر


----------



## aammoorraa (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*ارجو المساعدة*

السلام عليكم اخواتي في المنتدى
اعلم ان موضوعكم حول المواد الكيميائية لكن كما فهمت انه الاخ الحجرة ياتي بالخلطات من بعض الكتب
لذا اطلب منه ومن اي شخص يعرف شئ عن صناعة الراحة و التطلة 
فانا اعرف عنها بعض الشئ لكنني اريد ان اعرف المعايير الصحيحة
هي عبارة عن قطعة تعنع من السكر ويضاف اليها الفستق الحلبي و حمض الليمون و القطر و بعض المنكهات 
الف شكرا سلف


----------



## rz200025 (1 يناير 2009)

الأخ الحجرة المحترم أنا بصدد أنشاء مصنع صغير للصابون السائل أرجو أفادتي بأحسن خلطة وكذلك عن الاسماء التجارية للألوان والمعطرات المستخدمة مع الصابون السائل مع جزيل شكري وتقديري لك


----------



## مازن بارودي (3 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو تزويدي باسم المادة التي تزيد حجم ووزن سائل الجلي


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (5 يناير 2009)

الله يعطيك الف صحة وعافية اخ الحجرة على هذه المعلومات القيمة
واقدر حجم الضغط عليك من تلك الاشئلة والاستفسارات 
والكل من جميع الاعضاء حابب يعرف ويسأل
بس اتمنى ان يكون عندنا بهذا المنتدى الرائع الف واحد مثل الاخ الحجرة يقدروا يقدموا المعلومات التي تفيد الجميع

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (5 يناير 2009)

اخي االعزيز ارجو ان تفيدني بخلطه لصناعه العطور ومرطب لليدين والوجه ((الفازلين )) ومواد التجميل وجزاك الله خير الجزاء لاني بحاجه ماسه لهذه التركيبه


----------



## VIP-services (8 يناير 2009)

الأخ حجر زمااااااااااااااااااااااان ما بين !!!
خير إنشاء الله ؟

عم نستنى باقي المعلومات


----------



## دسوقي (31 يناير 2009)

اخي الفاضل عندي مادة لم استطيع الحصول عليها ولا اعرف اين تباع ارجو منك ان تساعدني في الحصول عليها او ان ترشح لي البديل وهي مادة nmmo ولك مني كل الشكر علي محاولة مساعدة الجميع


----------



## شادي حسن جميل (31 يناير 2009)

اريد تركيبة صاببون الجلي


----------



## ابويزن العتيبي (1 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخ العزيز الحجرة الله يجزاك خير الجزاء في الدنياوالاخرة فكم نحنوا بحاجة ماسة اليك والى اي من الاخوان اصحاب العلم والمعرفه انا اخبرك بكل صراحة والله اني ابحث عن المعلومة من اناس اصحاب مصانع يصعب لي العملية لا بل ويبعدني بقدر ما يستطيع عنها وهنا انت وامثالك من الاخوان المخلصين لهذا المنتدى الرائع تقدمونه لنا بكل يسر وسهولة فجزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعل ما تقدمينه في موازين اعمالكم يوم القيامة .


اخواني الاعزاء في هذا المنتدى الرائع انا حاولت ان اعمل ليس مصنع بمعنى مصنع فقط معمل صغير لصناعة البلاستيكات المطفي واللامع اذا كانت امكانياتها سهله وماهو ممكن ان استطيع ان اضيف لاني سمعت معدات التصنيع غالية الثمن وهل ممكن ان نقوم بتوليف معدات تكون اقل تكلفة من المستورد؟هذا ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## mido4ever842 (1 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أرجو إفادتى بكيفيه تحضير 
toluene
وxylene
وthinner
ومكوناتهم
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد زواوي (2 فبراير 2009)

*ادارة المنتدى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اما بعد جزاكم الله خيرا ارجو تزويدي بكيفية صناعة مسحوق الغسالات الالية وكل مايتعلق بهذا الموضوع واكم الشكر


----------



## مصطفى محمد كامل (3 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على طرح المساعده 
ارجو منك مساعدتى فى مشروعى الصغير 
1- صناعه التنر 
2- صناعه الصابون السائل 
3- صناعه مواد معالجه المياه
ولو يوجد اى صناعات اخرى شائعه و بسيطه ارجو التنبيه عنها للافاده و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mada2000 (6 فبراير 2009)

thanks my good brother,
pls i wante the formulations of awater based adhesives that used in cellophan adhesives
thanks for u co-operation:75:


----------



## فالح ناصر (11 فبراير 2009)

*صناعة شامبو الشعر*

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو مساعدتي في اعلامي بالمواد الاولية الداخلة في صناعة شامبو الشعر للاستخدام البشري والنسب المطلوبة للخلطة واسماء المواد الكيماوية العلمية والتجارية واماكن شراءها بشكل تجاري واسعارها ان امكن.
انتظر جوابكم وفي امان الرحمن.


----------



## عبدالله أبو عصام (11 فبراير 2009)

أخي حجرة السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أود معرفة خلطات كريمات الأيدي بالمقادير و كريمات ازالة التعرق 
و انا بنتظار الرد


----------



## عبدالله أبو عصام (11 فبراير 2009)

اخي فالح ناصر كل ما أعلمه عن المواد الداخلة في صناعة الشامبو هي 
1- تكسبون
2- كمبرلان
3- بتائين
4- تكسبون مقصب
5- عطر
6- صبغة
7- فيتامينات 
8- محسنات أو مطريات


----------



## mido pop (12 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 

لو سمحت كنت عاوز طريقه تصنيع منظف أسمو ديتول
من منتجات شركه الزيوت والصابون (النيون)


----------



## فالح ناصر (12 فبراير 2009)

*شامبو*

مشكور اخوي ابو عصام
لكني بحاجة الى دراسة لانشاء معمل شامبو الشعر
اعني مكونات المشروع من اين واسعارها والمواد الاولية واسعارها ونسب الخلطات والخبرات الذين يعملون في هذا المجال


----------



## ارهينيوس (12 فبراير 2009)

واللة ما قضرت ومشكووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ارهينيوس (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## شريف بحر (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله


----------



## taher009 (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ الكريم الحجرة /
ارجو منك المساعدة في حل المشكلة التي اعاني منها وهى اريد الحصول على (مذيب او مزيل ) لمادة مستعصية ومحروقة وملتصقة على طاجين مثقب ومصنوع من مادة الالومينيوم المطلوبة هى مذيب عضوي لان اصل المادة التي اريد ان ازيلها من على الطاجين متكونة من( زيت طبخ مع دقيق قمح وخميرة خبز و ماء وحرارة ) وهذه المواد مع كثرة استعمالها تفحمت او التصقت على الطاجين علما ان الطاجين مصنوع من مادة الالومينيوم وبعض المواد (احماض / كحول ) التي جربتها عليه اما ان تضر الطاجين او تتطاير بسرعة ومكلفة بعض الشى لهذا اريد تنظيف الطاجين وازلة المواد الملتصقة به دون ان يتضرر اويتأكل هذاء الطاجين وبسعر مقبول................جربت اكثر من عشرين مذيب ولم يوفقني الله .
فارجو منكم المساعدة وشكرا.......السلام عليكم....​


----------



## ابويزن العتيبي (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الاخ العزيز حجرة نشكر جهودك وجهود الاخوه المتعاوينين بهذا المنتدى الرائع ولي سؤال ارجو الاجابه عليه وهو السلفونيك اسد المستخدم في صناعة الصابون هل هو حمض الكبريت ام غيره وثانيا مالفرق بين حمض السلفونك اسيد وحمض السلفونيت اسيد ولكم جزيل الشكر ارجو تبسيط الاجابه فانا لست كيميائي ولكن احاول صناعة الصابون بطريقة تجاريه ولكم جزيل الشكر على جهودكم


----------



## suhaib0085 (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أريد تركيبة الغراء المستخدم في لصق الخشب وشكرا


----------



## بيدووبوب (16 فبراير 2009)

جذاكم الله كل الخير بعد اذنك عندى سؤال كيف اصنع بدرة الغسيل العادى والاتوماتك وشكرا لكم


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز ارجو مساعدتي بامكان ايجاد ومعرفه خلطه البرايمكوت او الفلانكوت وهي ماده تستخدم على سطوح المباني وفي الحمامات لمنع الرطوبه وللعزل المائي ... وكذلك اود معرفه الخلطه الصحيحه والمواد الاوليه التي يتكون منها المعجون القيري المستخدم لتحشيه الفواصل الكونكريتيه ( الشتايكر ) والتي تستخدم على السطوح والماده اسمها عندنا بالعراق الماستك وهو على شكل عجينه بيتومينيه مع مواد اجهلها...الاجابه لك ولكل من يعرفها ولكم مني كل الاحترام حيث يوجد عندي مكائن وخلاطات لانتاج المادتين اعلاه ...شكرا للجميع ..ابو الوليد


----------



## alaa sabri (17 فبراير 2009)

الشكر الجزيل للاخ الحجرة على الطرح والمعلومات ونرجوا ان تكون بخير وباتم صحة نريد ان نطمئن عليك فقط
والسلام


----------



## tetork (17 فبراير 2009)

اخى الفاضل الحجرة لكم جزيل الشكر فى مساعدة اخواننا الشباب 
فلو سمحت عندى سؤال حيث اننى ساقوم بفتح محال للمنظفات الصناعية واريد بعض التركيبات المثالية مثل
1-مزيل الصدا من الملابس
2- داونى
3- كلوروكس للالوان
4- شامبو شاور الجل
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## قطب فايد (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد اعرف تركيبة الغراء الابيض الشفاف


----------



## imiraqi21 (18 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز ارجو التركيز معي واني جاد في موضوعي لدي عملة الدولار مصبوغة بالكامل باللون الاسود
والكمية كبيرة جدا لقد جربت مزيلات كثيرة ولكن دون جدوى فان اللون لا يتحلل فقط اللبن يؤثر عليها ويحللها
الى اللون الاحمر القاتم ولكن بنسبة قليلة جدا اذا كان لديك الحل سوف اكافئك مكافئة خيالية جدا وتبني مستقبلك 
والله على ما اقول شهيد


----------



## مبتدئه (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

تعاون مميز جدا 

جزيتم كل خير :84:​


----------



## معتز محمد حسين (19 فبراير 2009)

أخى ألعزيز أرجو مساعدتى وتزويدى بطريقة صناعة الغراء ألآبيض على نطاق صناعى وشكرا


----------



## حسن المازي (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا علي التعاون 
انا كنت عاوز من حضرتك اسم الكتاب اللي معاك
او انك تعلرضه علي الصفحه
لاني انا محتاج حاجات كتيره بل اغلب المنظفات
لاني عندي ورشه صغيره للمنظفات
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## غسان السباعي (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتو اخي المهندس ابوعزام اريد خلطة جل الساطع او العملاق وشكرا


----------



## محمد بيسان (22 فبراير 2009)

*طلب مساعده*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اذا تكرمتم اريد تركيبة سائل مانع التجمد ( antifreeze) المستخدمه في راديتر السيارات بالضبط الرجاء من الاخوه ممن تتوفر لديه ان لا يبخل علي بها ..


----------



## العاص (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة واتمنى لكم مذيد من النجاح


----------



## العاص (12 مارس 2009)

ارجوا منكم تزويدى باى معلومات ممكنة عن عمل مصنع صغير لصناعة الشامبو والمعدات اللازمة لذلك


----------



## Nsreenooo (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا:7: :85: لهالمعلومات


----------



## شتحونة (14 مارس 2009)

اخى الحجرة جزاك الله خيرا لعطائك الغير مشروط اريد معرفة الخلطة التى تستعمل مع الزفت 40/50 لكى يصبح bitume modifier الدي يستعمل في الاسطح و كدلك الفلانكوت


----------



## محمد ابوالليل (14 مارس 2009)

:73:السلام عليكم .اود ان اعرف استخدامات حمض السالسليك فى المنظفات


----------



## احمدعبدالكريم (14 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم الحجرة :
ارجو افادتي عن خلطة المعجون البلاستيك ( معجون الجدران ) وجزيت كل خير


----------



## Abdallah Alsaeed (15 مارس 2009)

مرحبا
ممكن مساعدة 
اريد معرفة اهم المواد الفعالة في تركيب الماده الكيميائيه المستخدمة في الباطون Retarder
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## talp (20 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
..............







...........................
السلام عليكم
اخواني الكرام
ارجو من الجميع ممن لديه معلومات عن صناعة الطابوق الابيض خفيف الوزن(الثرمستون) ارجو منكم مساعدتي في معرفة المواد الداخله بتصنيعه ونسب الخلط وطريقة ومراحل الصنع


واكون شاكراً لكم
لاني بأمس الحاجه لهذه المعلومات
فلا تبخلو علي


----------



## احمدعبدالكريم (20 مارس 2009)

اخي الحجرة السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي اريد تركيبة معجون البلاستيك ( معجون الجدران )
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق العسال (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخوانى الاعضاء لو اى واحد منكم عنده خلطه تجاريه لم تعرض بعد فرجاء الا يبخل بها وجزاكم الله خيرا
رجاء موافاتنا بالرد او الارشاد لموقع او رابط او كتاب
نحن فى الانتظار .....................
الدال على الخير كفاعله
شكرررررررررااااااا


----------



## mimmo (28 مارس 2009)

*مساعده كيف تتم صناعة زيت عطر العمبر*

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم , اريد من الاخوه الكرام طريقة صنع زيت العمبر . ماهي المواد الكيميائية التي تصنع منها زيت العمبر شكرا


----------



## يوسف2009 (30 مارس 2009)

احمدعبدالكريم قال:


> اخي الحجرة السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي اريد تركيبة معجون البلاستيك ( معجون الجدران )
> وجزاك الله خيرا


المواد الخاصة بالمعجنة (غراء أبيض + أكسيد زنك + اسبداج +زيت بذرة الكتان+ مادة مانعة للعفن )
و كل الاحترام


----------



## talp (30 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو منكم تزويدي بنوع المواد الداخله في صنع هذا النوع من الطابوق وكافة ضروف التفاعل وجميع مواد صنعه واذا امكن اشكال المصانع


ملاحضه: اقصد بالطابوق الابيض هو الطابوق الكيمياوي الحديث ويسمى ايضاً طابوق هيبل نسبة لمكتشفه وكذلك يسمى الثرمستون
وهوه لونه ابيض وخفيف الوزن وفيه فجوات هوائيه وعازل للصوت والحراره وبأبعاد مختلفه 15سم ارتفاع و20سم عرض و60سم طول وهنالك 20*20*60 وقياسات مختلفه منه

وقد يسمى احياناً بالخرسانه الخلويه على مااعتقد
ويتكون من الاسمنت والجبس والماء ومسحوق الالمنيوم ومواد اخرى الا اعرفها

اارجوكم ساعدوني بمعرفة كيفية صنعه


----------



## ريحانة الجنان (30 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
my project is production of hydrogen peroxide from elements h2 & o2 plz help me to choose solvent catalyst and promoter and persentage of feed to produse mox. yieled of h2o2


----------



## arabman_7 (30 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

كيف حال الجميع

اسعد ان اقدم لكم توضيحات 

بخصوص حامض السلفونيك

انتظركم​


----------



## الحجرة (7 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعاً يا أحباب المنتدى الرائع اعتذر جداً على انقطاعي عنكم هذه المدة الطويلة اكرر اسفي ولكن هذا بسبب سفري مرات متتالية و بتعرفوا الوضع الاقتصادي العام و الركود الحاصل اثر على عملي كثيراً لكن أرجوا من الله تعالى السلامة وان تمر هذه الازمة على خير وتعود المياه الى مجاريها وان شاء الله سوف اعود اليكم والى الردود على طلباتكم بالتدريج وارجوا من كل من يحتاج الى خلطات أن يقرأ الكتابات السابقة حتى لا يتكرر السؤال لان اجابته تكون قد مرت سابقاً وشكراً لكم جميعاً .


----------



## مصطفى محمد كامل (8 أبريل 2009)

حمدالله على السلامه اخى الحجره 
و الله افتقدناك كتير و اشتقنا لك كتير و غيابك اثر فينا كتير 
ارجو من الله ان يوفقك لما يحبه و يرضاه و يوفقك فى عملك و يجنبك كل الشرور 
كنت قد طلبت منك طرق و نسب صناعه التنر بمختلف انواعه
ارجو ان ترد عليا و لك جزيل الشكر 
فى انتظار الرد


----------



## الحجرة (8 أبريل 2009)

اخي مصطفى كامل حفظك الله تعالى وشكراً لك على الكلام الجميل سيدي خلطة التنر ان شاء الله سوف أكتبها لك في اقرب وقت و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى محمد كامل (11 أبريل 2009)

لا تتاخر على اخى الحجره بارك الله فيك


----------



## شريف بحر (11 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم -------------------------------------------


----------



## الامازيغي (13 أبريل 2009)

الحجرة قال:


> اخي مصطفى كامل حفظك الله تعالى وشكراً لك على الكلام الجميل سيدي خلطة التنر ان شاء الله سوف أكتبها لك في اقرب وقت و بارك الله فيك


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
حمد الله على سلامتك 
*


----------



## احمدعبدالكريم (13 أبريل 2009)

اخي الحجرة ارجو ماعدتي في خلطة معجون البلاستيك للجدران


----------



## امل سحيم (14 أبريل 2009)

باركلنا فيكم اخي الحجرة اناحاصاة علي ماستر في الكيمياء الفزيائية (تخصص تاكل مغادن) اي استفسار اما تحت امركم


----------



## امل سحيم (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة وبركاتة اود ان استفسر عن مامعني ماءro


----------



## امل سحيم (14 أبريل 2009)

*الاخ العضة الحجرة*

:56::56::7:ارجو من الاخ العضو الحجرة مراسلتي علي الايمل لكي استفيد من علمة وهذة[email protected]
وربنا يا جازيه عنا كل خير


----------



## عبدالله سويلم (15 أبريل 2009)

اريد اى بحث فى صناعة HCl&H2SO4


----------



## مصطفى محمد كامل (16 أبريل 2009)

اخى الحجره 
انا فى انتظار ردك على سوالىء و لك منى اجمل تحيه


----------



## حواآمال (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم , شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة سيدي حجره و زادك الله من علمه , لي رجاء الك و لكل ذي دراية افادتى ببعض المعلومات حول كيفية انجاز معمل صغير للمنضفات و ما يلزمني من عتاد و مكنات , لاننا و بصراحة كرهنا و ملينا البطالة ,هام جدا ,وشكرا مسبقا


----------



## يوسف بسام (16 أبريل 2009)

الأخت العزيزة ... معنى ماء ro اي الماء المعالج بطريقة التناضح العكسي revers osmosis للحصول على نقاوة عالية من الماء وبنسب املاح مقبولة ومعامل المياه المعدنية تستخدم محطات الro لتنقية المياه


----------



## رزوم82 (18 أبريل 2009)

أخي الكريم حجرة : أرجو مساعدة بمعرفة الخلطات المستعملة في صناعة الجيبسم بورد ونسب المواد الداخلة بالخلطة .. ولك جزيل الشكر..


----------



## Che_Hani (19 أبريل 2009)

ممكن أعرف المواصفات الفنية للمنظفات التالية:
1- صابون غسيل الصحون.
2-صابون الايدي السائل.
3-منعم الملابس.
4-فلاش المراحيض ومزيل الاصفرار.
5- ملمع الزجاج.

بعد ذكر المنظفات السابقة , اود شكر اخوي على ماتم افادته سابقا وااود مساعدتي كوني التحقت بشركة منظفات حديثا والموظفين اسيوين ولن يقوم احد بتعليمي او بتدريبي اذا لم اعلمه من نفسي فجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## الاخوة للفوم (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاتة
مرحبا بكم جميعا
اخى الحجرة طلب سريع جدا
ياريت تعرفنى المواد البديلة لمادة الزيلين التتش


----------



## yasserpal (20 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اود معرفة الخلطة التي تستخدم في صناعة الاسفنج البلاستيكي الرغوي الذي يستخدم في عملية البناء كعازل حرارة 
و في حال اضفنا اليه لون مين 
او اضفنا مادة تجعلة مقاوم للحريق 
ما هي صيغ هذا اللون و الصيغة الكيميائية للمادة المقاومة للحريق
ارجومعرفة صيغ المواد المستخدمة بالخليط و صيغ المواد المضافة من اجل اللون و مقوامة الحريق
لقد بحثت كثيرا بهذا الموضوع و لم اصل لحل لكوني غير متخصص بمجال الهندسة الكيميائية و انا اعمل بفرع اخر من الافرع الهندسية
ارجو الافادة و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## chemi overseas (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا هخ الحجرة وربنا يكرمك وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة 
ممكن اسال حضرتك عن السلفونيك ضرورى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحجرة (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعاً يا أحباب وبارك الله فيكم سوف نبدأ ان شاء الله بجواب على الطلبات واحد واحد وبارك الله فيكم 
سيدي أحمد عبد الكريم تحية لكم /// بالنسبة لمعجون الجدران البلاستيكي ذكر احد الاخوان التركيبة سابقاً لكن ينقصها البوليمر واعيدها لك مرة ثانية 
1 ) اسمن ابيض 25 %
2) كربونات الكالسيوم بودرة 70 %
3 زيت حار او زيت بزر الكتان يضاف ويخلط جيداً الى ان يصبح الخليط معجون طري
4 بوليمر / غراء بودرا // او بلابوند 5%
لكن خلطة المعجون تحتاج الى خلاط خاص لخلط المعجون اما يدوي لا يتجانس


----------



## الحجرة (21 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكِ أمل جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مصطفى محمد كامل (21 أبريل 2009)

*ارجو المساعده*

اخى الحجره 
ارى انك نسيت طلبى بخصوص صناعه التنر بجميع انواعه 
ارجو ان لا تنسانى لان محتاجهم ضرورى


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (21 أبريل 2009)

ا/ مصطفى حضرتك قريت رسالتى ولا لاء


----------



## مصطفى محمد كامل (21 أبريل 2009)

قرات الرساله و سوف ارد قريبا


----------



## البحر كوم (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد إشتركت فى هذا المنتدى لهدف واحد وهو العلم 
فأنا أريد أن أتعلم كل ما لا أعلمه بدءآ بالمجالات التى أرغب فيها فى الوقت الحالى ثم أى مجالات متاحة بعد ذلك وسوف أكون ممتن من الأخوة الأعضاء الذين سوف يساعدوننى على تحقيق أقل القليل من هدفى


----------



## thetraveller2006 (22 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على هذا العرض الرائع من قبلكم بتوفير المعلزمات عن الخلطات التجارية اذ كان لي حاجة بنسب خلطات البولي اوكسيد بروبلين كرايول مع نسبة ثنائي سيانات التولوين المستخدمة في انتاج البولي يورثان الرغوي اذا كانت متوفرة و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## nafiz jaber (23 أبريل 2009)

مشكوريين على الجهود الطيبة


----------



## مهندسة بارعة (24 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك العافية اخي الحجرة اذا ممكن تفيدني في المواد المستخدمة في صناعة الحبر والطريقة 


واذا عندك اي معلومات عن صناعة مستحضرات التجميل 

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## دى ماركو (24 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الحجرة المحترم : لى استفسار ؟انا بحاو اعمل خلطة شاور لكن كل ما اعملها بتفصل منى يا تطلع تقيله جدا
مع العلم انى جربت مره انى احط بولى ورمه ماحطتوش لكن فى الحالتين بتفصل هل يكون السبب ماء زياده ولا السبب البولى مع انه بيدى قوام غليظ مع اضافه الملح ارجو الافاده للاهميه ومشكور كتير


----------



## الحجرة (27 أبريل 2009)

مهندسة بارعة بالنسبة للحبر سهل جداً بتروحي عند محلات المواد الكيماوية الخاصة بالبناء وبتشتري منهم ترابة ملونة سعرها رخيص جداً وهي متوفرة ايضاً عند العطارين الاربع الوان الرأيسية وتخلط بالماء فقط حتى يذوب الخليط تماماً وممكن اضافة الكحول قليلاً حسب درجة سرعة النشفان المطلوبة ويمكن استخدام هذا الحبر في الطابعات وانا جربتها وكانت ناجحة جداً طبعاً طابعات hp فقط


----------



## الحجرة (27 أبريل 2009)

دي ماركو لم افهم ما هو خلطة شور


----------



## مصطفى محمد كامل (28 أبريل 2009)

*مساعده عاجله*

اخى الحجره لماذا لا ترد على سؤالى


----------



## ابود محمد (28 أبريل 2009)

الأخ الحجرة بارك الله فيك وزادك الله علما بالنسبة لمعجون الجدران البلاستيكي ماذا يمكن ان استخدم بدل غراء البودرا لأني لم اجده وهل يصلح استخدام غراء الخشب الأبيض وكم تكون الكميةشكرا جزيلا ونفعنا الله بعلمك


----------



## eng.eman (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم في نشر المعرفة...
أخي الحجرة أود الاستفسار عن بعض الأمور راجية من الله أن تساعدني فيها:
-- أود معرفة طريقة تحضير مزيل الصدأ مع نسب المواد الداخله بالتصنيع Rust Remover
--أود معرفة طريقة تحضير مزيل الحبر مع نسب المواد


----------



## eng.eman (28 أبريل 2009)

مادة الــ comperlan
مادة تزيد من لزوجة سائل الجلي و يمكن اضافتها بنسبة لا تتجاوز 2%


----------



## عامر ابراهيم (29 أبريل 2009)

*السادة الكميائيين 
ممكن المساعدة على معرفة الاتى

اولا :- ما هى كيفة اعادة اللزوجة فى الزيت بعد تدويرة ؟
ثانيا :- وما هى الماد الكيميائية المستخدمة لزيادة لزوجة الزيت , وما هى نسب هذة المواد لكل لتر زيت واحد ؟*​


----------



## عامر ابراهيم (29 أبريل 2009)

لزوجة الزيوت 
السادة الكميائيين 
ممكن المساعدة على معرفة الاتى

اولا :- ما هى كيفة اعادة اللزوجة فى الزيت بعد تدويرة ؟
ثانيا :- وما هى الماد الكيميائية المستخدمة لزيادة لزوجة الزيت , وما هى نسب هذة المواد لكل لتر زيت واحد ؟


----------



## ehab ali (1 مايو 2009)

اخي الحبيب اود معرفه المواد المستخدمه في عمل الواح العزل الحراري للخطوط


----------



## احمدعبدالكريم (1 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وفي كل من يساعد اخوانه ولكن اخي الكريم خلطة معجون الجدران غير واضحةالنسب والمواد


----------



## الحجرة (3 مايو 2009)

أخي احمد عبد الكريم حضرتك من اي بلد كي اعرف ما هي اسماء المواد عندكم مع العلم ان الخلطة واضحة وسهلة جداً


----------



## الحجرة (3 مايو 2009)

انا اسف جداً لا اعرف شيء عن الزيوت هذا خط انتاج اخر يحتاج الى دراسة ملية اخي عامر


----------



## eng.eman (3 مايو 2009)

أخي الحجرة أتمنى منك الرد على أسئلتي حول كيفية تصنيع مزيل الحبر و مزيل الصدأ


----------



## احمدعبدالكريم (3 مايو 2009)

اخي الحجرة انا من مصر ولكن انا لست كيميائي فارجو معاملتي على هذا الاساس ولكن الخلطة المذكورة تجمع البوليمر والغراء وانا اعرف ان الاثنين واحد وما هو الاسمن الابيض ارجو التوضيح وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوعبو (4 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد خلطه بسيطه للمنضف الجلي


----------



## ابوعبو (4 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد خلطه لصناعه سوائل الجلي واذا امكن اين تباع المواد الاوليه في سوريا وشكرا


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......لوجه الله سبحانه وتعالى فقط ....عسى الله ان يتقبل منى هذا العمل ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتى وان ينفعنى به يوم لا ينفع فيه مالا ولابنون الا من آتى الله بقلبآ سليم.......اللهم اغفر لنا وارحمنا واجمعنا مع الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم....آآآمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين..............اخوانى فالله......انا كيميائى لدى مصنع لتصنيع المنظفات ما يقرب من50 صنف واكثر ومستحضرات تجميل وحوالى 15 نوع من المبيدات الحشرية ...........فمن يريد معرفة اى معلومات بهذة المجالات فليرسل سؤاله...............


> لوجه الله عزوجل


 "زكاة العلم اخراجه"


----------



## ابوعبو (5 مايو 2009)

الاخ الحجره ما هو الما ro


----------



## صباحكو (5 مايو 2009)

المهندس المهدي بكر المحترم:لو تكرمت علينا بعلمك وخبرتك باعطاء تراكيب مواد التنظيف و التجميل
جازيا لك كثير الشكر.


----------



## ابوعبو (5 مايو 2009)

ارجو مسعدتي في عمل خلطات لي سوائل الجلي بالتفصيل وشكرا


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخ/صباحكو الرجاء ارسال ما تريده بالضبط فهذا المجال واسع جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


> اللهم انفع بهذا العلم كل اخوانى المسلمين فى شتى بقاع الارض آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآميييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## eng.eman (5 مايو 2009)

أرجو معرفة أفضل نسبة لـمادتي الـ texapon و sulphonic acid في سوائل الجلي


----------



## eng.eman (5 مايو 2009)

أيهما افضل من ناحية الجودة و التكلفة استخدام قشور الصودا أو استخدام حبيبات الصودا NaOH


----------



## eng.eman (5 مايو 2009)

ابوعبو قال:


> الاخ الحجره ما هو الما ro


ٌReverse osmosis
الماء المعالج بطريقة التناضح العكسي


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ........مادة التكسابون sodium lauryl ether sulfate هى من الموادالتى تضاف الى الصابون لاكسابه زيادة فى الرغوة من حيث نوعيتها و حجمها وثابتها وايضا يعطى الصابون شفافية عالية جدآآآآآآآآآآ اما بخصوص السلفونيك sulphonic acid فهو من المواد الاساسية المنظفة فى صناعة الصابون بلا منازع فى وقتنا الحالى ..............لعمل طن من الصابون الفاخر يتم وضع 75 كيلو من السلفونيك وايضا 75 كيلو من التكسابون


> قال تعالى"انما نطعمكم لوجه الله لانريد منكم جزآء ولاشكورا"


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم :::::::الصودا الكاوية"هيدروكسيد الصوديوم"caustic soda توجد فى 3 صور 1_القشور"flakes" وهى تستخدم للبيع فى محلات المنظفات ولتصنيع الصابون ويتم ذوبانها فى الماء اولا فيتصاعد منها ابخرة وحرارة فتترك حتى تبرد قليلا ويتم بها بعد ذلك معادلة الصابون السائل 2_الحبيبات"palletes" وهذة لها استخدامات اخرى منها اعطائها لون وبيعها كمواد لتسليك البلاعات والاحواض 3_السائلة"liquid" وهى تستخدم فى معادلة الصابون السائل وهذة افضلهم من حيث التكلفة كما انها تأتى مذابة


> """" زكاة العلم اخراجه"""


----------



## بسارية (6 مايو 2009)

أخى الحجرة: أريد طريقة عمل صابون اليدين السائل


----------



## السادات السيد (6 مايو 2009)

هل هناك افلام تعريفية وتوضيحية موجودة 
مشكور واخوتنا يعرفوا برضه


----------



## مهندسة بارعة (6 مايو 2009)

مشكورين اخواني لكل من يقدم مساعدة 

عندي سؤال عن خلطة ل waterproof mascara و eyeliner و hair gill 

وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## eng.eman (6 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك مهندس المهدى بكر على المساعده


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (6 مايو 2009)

eng.eman قال:


> شكرا لك مهندس المهدى بكر على المساعده


السلام عليكم .........اسأل الله العظيم ان ينفع بهذا الكلام كل المسلمين فى شتى بقاع الارض امييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## عبد الكريم العربي (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم أنا من سوريا و حابب أتواصل مع الأعضاء الكرام
و بدايةً أتمنى لو يتكرم أحد بأعطائي خلطة معجون جل ما يسمى في سوريا بمعجون العملاق 
و هو يستخدم لتنظيف السجاد و الحمامات و يكون سميك و له رائحة تشبه رائحة العفن
و لكم جزيل الشكر
الرجاء الجواب بأسرع وقت


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.............
اخى فى الله ارجو توضيح لون هذا المعجون هل هو ابيض ام شفاف
ثانيا القوام هل هو تقيل او متوسط التقل
ثالثا رقم ph لهذه المعجون هل هو قاعدى جدا او متوسط او ضعيف القاعدية ام هو حمضى قوى_متوسط_ضعيف
رابعا طريقة الاستخدام هل مع الماء او بدونه وهل لهرغوة كثيفة ام لا


> زكاة العلم اخراجه


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ماهي المادة التي نضيفها لزيادة القوام بالنسبة للصابون السائل مع الاشارة انني زدت الملح فزاد القوام لكن بعد ان تركته يوم نزل الي أسفل الخلاط بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حلمى الدبوسى (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اريد ان اتعلم تصنييع البويات


----------



## medo_nice (9 مايو 2009)

*بالنسبة لعمل شور جل ممتاز الكمية 10 كيلو*
2/1 ك تكسابون
8/1 ك تيجوبتال
8/1 ك ملح شامبو
8/1 ك جليسرين
لون بامبه / برتقالي 
رائحة ورد / فواكه حسب الرغبة ماعدا الليمون
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ملمع الزجاج* *الكمية 10 كيلو*
7.50 لتر ماء
1 لتر ايزو بروبانول 
50 جرام حمض خليك ( خل مركز )
1لتر رائحة ليمون مركزة
2/1 ك تكسابون هنكل ( معروف بالاسم ده في شارع الجيش )
لون ازرق
ويتم تقليب المحتويات جيدا 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*الديتول ( لاي كمية )*
65% ماء
---------------------------------------------------------
لاتنسوني بالدعاء 
واخبار النتيجة بعد التجربة ايه


----------



## medo_nice (9 مايو 2009)

بالنسبه لجل الارض فهو كالتالي-- لعمل25 جل ارض يلزم 1- 3 كلغم سلفنيك اسيد 2-1\2 ك صودا كاويه 3- كيلوونصف زيت باين (زيت الصنوبر) 4-ماء 25 ك نعادل السلفنيك مع الصودا ونتركها حتى تبرد ثم نضيف الزيت بالتدريج مع التحريك المستمر
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لعمل25 كيلوا من لديتول نصف كيلوا ديتول مركز + نصف كيلوا تكسبون + 1كيلوا سبيرتو+ 1\2 زيت الصنوبر
الديتول المركز او ديتول عادي الموجود عند العطارين وقليل من الصبغه البنيه غامق ويصبح عندك ديتول برائحه ومفعول قوي 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
صناعة شامبو الشعر

نتبع الخطوات التالية:

1- نضع الماء بوزن 9.600 كغ وبدرجة حرارة 80 درجة مئوية.
2- نضيف 0.250كغ ملح الطعام .
3- نضيف0.231كغ KD (كمبرلان)أما الاسم العلمي الكينول أميد لحمض دسم .
4- تحريك بشكل جيد لمدة 20دقيقة.
5- نضيف 1.5كغ من التكسابون الاسم العلمي لوريل ايتر كبريتات الصوديوم ,في حال شامبو بلا دموع نضيف لوريل ايتر كبريتات المغنيسيوم .
6- تحريك لمدة 20 دقيقة.
7- نضيف بطرف معلقة الشاي الصباغ (اللون المناسب أخضر,الخ..)
8- معلقتين صغيرتين من المادة الحافظة مثل الفورمالين.
9- نضيف بعض المحسنات مثل اللانولين السائل بعد أن نذيبه بمقدار معلقة صغيرة.
10- يترك 6ساعة ويتحكم باللزوجة عن طريق إضافة الملح.
11- يضاف العطر المطلوب (تفاح مثلا) ويعبأ.

الوزن النهائي تقريبا:11.600كغ
لرفع اللزوجة للشامبو من البداية بدون إضافة ملح الطعام يستعمل التايلوز بعد إضافة الماء مباشرة ولكن يشترط التحريك بقوة (خلاط
طريقة اخري :

إمزج 1 كغ من التكسبون مع 250غ من الكامبرلان مع 250غ من الغليسيرين في وعاء من الستانلس ستيل و سخن بلطف حتى الدرجة 80 مئوية .
ثم نضيف مع التحريك 3.75 كغ من الماء الفاتر ( يجب أن تبقى درجة حرارة المزيج 80 مئوية 
ثم نضيف 150 غ من ثلاثي إيتانول أمين و ذلك للتطهير و لا ننسى التحريك و المحافظة على درجة الحرارة .
نبعد المصدر الحراري و نترك المحلول ليبرد ثم نضيف محلول ملح الطعام بحدود 250 مل , و ذلك من أجل اللزوجة
نضيف العطر و نترك المحلول ليرقد ثم يعبأ في الأوعية المناسبة .

ملاحظة : 
بإمكانكم غستخدام ماء يحوي خلاصات مفيدة للشعر من مثل منقوع ماء الترابة
أو منقوع ماء البابونج أو غير ذلك
الفينول نفثالين
------------------------------------------------------------
التركيبة في صناعة المسخوق الاوتامتيك:
10-15 كغ مادة فعالة لا رغوية مثل الكيل اريل بولي غليكول ايتر.
5-10 كغ صابون عادي مسحوق ( مبروش) تكون نسبة الدسم فيه حد أعلى 70%.
20- 35 كغ فوسفات الصوديوم او تري بولي فوسفات الصوديوم وهو المفضل
2-5 كغ ميتا سيليكات الصوديوم أو مايسمى بالسيليكات الطائشة أو الجافة
15-25 كغ سلفات الصوديوم( كبريتات الصوديوم)
0-5 كغ كربونات الصوديوم ( الصودا آش)
1-2 كغ كربوكسي ميتيل السيليلوز ( س م س) خاص بالمساخيق
25- 30 كغ بربورات الصوديوم
50- 100 غ مسطع ضوئي
عطر : حسب الرغبة
ملاحظة: في حال استخدام مادة فعالة رغوية مثل الملح الصودي لحمض السلفونيك فيجب استعمال مانع رغوة من الزيوت السيليكونية.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
صناعة سائل الجلي:
هي من أبسط الصناعات وتحتاج فقط الى خزان بلاستيك والى خلاط كهربائي ولا بأس بخلاط يدوي شرط التحريك الجيد:
يملأ نصف الخزان تقريبا" ويوضع الكوستيك ( هيدروكسيد الصوديوم) ويذاب جيدا"
يضاف حمض السلفون ( الزفتة) ويحرك جيدا"
يترك مدة 24 ساعة لضمان تمام التفاعل 
يتم التأكد بأن الكميات الموجودة صحيحة عن طريق قياس Ph حيث يجب أن يكون = 7
اذا كان اقل من ذلك يضلف قليلا" من الكوستيك المحلول بالماء
اذا كان اكثر من ذلك يضاف قليلا" من حمض الليمون ( سيترك اسيد) المحلول
بعد الحصول على الph المناسب يتم اضافة التكسابون (معزز الرغوة)
يضاف العطر والصباغ والمواد اللاخقة الذكر في خال الرغبة
ملاحظات:
1- ان كل 1 كغ من حمض السلفون يحتاج 118 غ تقريبا" من الكوستيك
2- يمكن اضافة الكمبرلان وهو يشتخدم كرافع للمادة الفعالة ويزيد من اللزوجة.
3- يمكن اضافة كلوريد الصوديوم ( ملح الطعام) او سلفات الصوديوم لرفع اللزوجة على ان تكون الكمية قليلة لان زيادته يؤدي الى تعكر السائل وخصوصا" في الايام الباردة نتيجة زيادة درجة حرارة التجمد.
4- يفضل اضافة التيلوز كرافع للزوجة بحيث لاتزيد النسبة عن 0.08%
5- ان الزيادة المفرطة لملح الطعام تؤدي الى مفعول عكسي اي الى اتخفاض اللزوجة بشكل كبير
6- يمكن اضافة اليوريا كمخفض لدرجة التجمد.
7- يمكن اضافة الغليسيرين لمنح النعومة للأيدي
8- يمكن اضافة تري ايتانول امين لضبط Ph ولاعطاء لمعة للسائل.
9- ان اضافة اي من المواد السابقة الواردة في الملاحظات يجب ان يكون على شكل محلول بالماء
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

لاتنسوني بالدعاء 
واخبار النتيجة بعد التجربة ايه


----------



## medo_nice (9 مايو 2009)

للعلم انا لست مهندس او كميائي انا شاب عادي خريج تجارة عندي محل منظفات صغير من 3 سنوات وانا في هذا المجال وحبيت افيد الزملاء الاعزاء من خبرتي الضئيلة بالنسبة للمهندسين الموجودين الاخ / الحجرة والجهبز / مهدي بكر 
وارجو منهم تصحيح اي معلومة خاطئة عندي و تزويدي بعمل منظف سراميك وخلاطات المياه + منظف البوتجازات والشويات + مزيل بقع الحبر والدم + مزيل الشحوم والدهون والزيوت من الملابس + دوني منعم الملابس
ولكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء عنا


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...............اولآ جزاك الله خير على هذا العمل ...........................
ثانيا: هذة نصيحة من أخ اليك والى الاخ الحجرة والى جميع اخوانى الموجودين وهى عدم كتابة اى تركيبات غير صحيحة او منقولة من الكتب لان هذة الكتب لا تعطى المعلومات لك على طبق من ذهب ولكنها تعطيك بصيص من النور فى هذا المجال الواسع او لا تعطيك اى شىء بالمرة......... وهذا يؤدى الى حدوث خسائر مادية وضياع الوقت والجهد
ثالثا: عدم الكتابة فى المواضيع المرتبطة بصحة الانسان بدون معرفة لان أى خطأ فى هذة التركيبات سوف يؤدى الى اضرار بصحة الانسان ....................ومثال على ذلك انت ذكرت تركيبة لشامبو الاطفال وهى مثل الشامبو العادى
ولكن الاختلاف هو فقط استخدام مادة ماغنيسيوم لوريل ايثرسلفاتmg.lauryl ether sulfate وهذا خطأ كبير جدآ
لان يوجد اختبار لشامبو الاطفال يسمى "مأمونية العين" ويجرى هذا الاختبار على خمسة ارانب بيضاء اصحاء حيث
يوضع 0.1سم من الشامبو فى حدقة العين اليمنى للأرنب بينما تترك العين اليسرى للمقارنة ثم تفحص اعين هذة الأرانب
دوريا كل ساعة لمدة خمسة ساعات و بعد ذلك يوميا لمدة خمسة ايام لملاحظة ظهور اى اعراض باثولوجية فى العين
اليمنى لآى من هذة الأرانب ومقارنتها بالعين اليسرى فى كل ارنب واذا لم تظهر اى اعراض مرضية بالعين اليمنى لاى من الارانب المستخدمة يكون الشامبو مطابقا للمواصفات اما فى حالة ظهور اعراض مرضية فى العين اليمنى لاحد من تلك الارانب تعاد التجربة مرة اخرى على خمسة ارانب اخرين 
ويكون الشامبو مطابقا للمواصفات فى حالة عدم ظهور اى اعراض باثولوجية فى العين اليمنى لاى ارنب من الارانب المستخدمة فى التجربة.........لان اعين الاطفال ليست تجارب لمنتجات عشوائية اى احد يقوم بتركيبها..............
أخى فى الله /medo_nice انت ذكرت تركيبات جزاك الله خير عليها ولكن ان شاء الله سوف أقوم بتعديلها كلها الى الافضل بمشيئة الله عزوجل.........عسى الله ان يتقبل هذا العمل منا جميعا ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتنا جميعا............
وارجو ان لا يزعل منى احد.........والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....................


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (9 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ماهي المادة التي نضيفها لزيادة القوام بالنسبة للصابون السائل مع الاشارة انني زدت الملح فزاد القوام لكن بعد ان تركته يوم يترسب نسبة من الملح في قاع الخلاط للاشارة نسبة المواد المظافة هي كالأتي 40كغ سلفونيك نعادله بالصودة الكاوية حتى يصل ph7 ثم 10كغ تكسبون و 08 كبرلون و 05كغ ملح و أزيد الماء حتى تصل الخلطة الى 550كغ مع اضافة اللون و الرائحة و المحافظ
*


----------



## medo_nice (9 مايو 2009)

اضافة مادة تراي ايثانول امين الي التركيبة لانها تزيد من لزوجة السائل او مادة الكمبرلاند ايهما يعطي نفس النتيجة 
بالنسبة لملح الطعام هو مزود للزوجة بس في الشتاء بيجعل الصابون مجير ويتم اضافة القليل من ملح اليوريا لترويق السائل بس ملوحظة المغالاة في اليوريا يؤدي الي خفض الرغوة 
*نقاط هامة :-*
التايلوز = زيادة اللزوجة + عدم فصل السائل + نعومة علي الايدي + خفض حمو البطاس 
تراي ايثانول امين = زيادة مستوي اللزوجة + شفافية السائل
كمبرلاند = زيادة اللزوجة
ملح يوريا = ازالة التجير من السائل
التكسابون = زيادة الرغوة 
السيمسول = يساعد علي ازالة البقع + يزيد من فاعلية المنظف


----------



## medo_nice (9 مايو 2009)

اخي الكريم المهندس / مهدي بكر 
انا لا انقل التركيبات التي في الكتب لاني لا اعترف بها مع العلم بأنني قرت منها الكثير وذلك لتقرب من هذا المجال لاني كما ذكرت انا خريج تجارة ولكن بعد التجربة العملية ثبت ان التركيبات الموجودة بالكتب الهدف منها التربح من بيع هذه الكتب فقط وليس للاستفادة والمعرفة .
اما بالنسبة لتركيبات التي ذكرتها فقد تعلمتها من اصدقاء المتخصصين في هذا المجال وقمت بتجربتها وبيعيها منذ 3 سنوات كما ذكرت ولم يشتكي احد من زبائني منها والحمد لله اشتهرت بها جدا .
ولكن ليس هذا تقليل من كلامك وانا يسعدني ان تضيف لي اي معلومة اوتعديل الي اي تركيبة لان التطوير المستمر شئ مهم حتي نصل بالمنتج الي اقصي درجات الجودة والفاعلية دون الضرر بالمستهلك لاتن شعاري ان اربح قليل مقابل بيع منتج جيد لان شرائح المستهلكين المحدودة الدخل يجب الاهتمام بيهم وتعويضهم بمنتج يوازي منتج الشركة أو المصنع الذي يصعب الحصول عليه لمثل هذه الشريحة .
واكرر شكري وتقديري الي استاذي م / مهدي بكر علي تعليقه المفيد علي تركيبات كما اكرر طلبي في تزويدي بعمل منظف سراميك وخلاطات المياه + منظف البوتجازات والشويات + مزيل بقع الحبر والدم + مزيل الشحوم والدهون والزيوت من الملابس + دوني منعم الملابس
ولكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء عنا


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (9 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته............الى جميع اخوانى فى الله وال اخى الاستاذ /ميدو..............
سوف اقوم اليوم بفضل من الله ونعمته على بشرح معطر و منعم الملابس "داونى"
الطريقة الاولى:ويتم تصنيع منعم ومعطر الملابس من عجينة جاهزة تسمى "سوفتى" وهى تباع فى شارع الجيش
لعمل 11 كيلو...........يحضر 5 لتر ماء ساخن ويتم اذابة فيه 1 كيلو من عجينة السوفتى مع التقليب الجيد حتى تمام الذوبان.........ثم بعد ذلك يضاف 5 لتر ماء بارد مع التقليب الجيد......... و يترك حتى يبرد تماما ..........ثم يضاف اليه
العطر واللون المناسب والمادة الحافظة...........ويضاف اليه 25 جرام من حامض الخليك او اوكساليك اسيد 
واهمية ذلك هو اعطاء المنعم حموضة قليلة ......لان معظم انواع مساحيق الغسيل قلوية الوسط وهذا يؤدى الى بهتان
اللون وقلة النعومة وعند استعمال المنعم فى الشطفة الاخيرة فانه يزيل اثر مساحيق الغسيل لكونه حامضى الوسط 
فيكسب الملابس الوان زاهية ونعومة.............
يمكن اضافة مغلظ للداونى مثل التايلوز لتزويد نسبة الماء......... ايضا ممكن اضافة مثبث للعطر حوالى 10 جرام فقط وهو يسمى كاتو katoo .......................
وسوف اقوم بمشيئة الله تعالى بشرح باقى طرق تصنيع الداونى مرة اخرى.............
اسأل الله العظيم ان ينفع هذا العلم كل اخوانى المسلمين فى شتى بقاع الارض........اميييييييييييييييين
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته................



> :زكاة العلم اخراجه:


----------



## marko111 (9 مايو 2009)

الرجاء تركيبة فوسفات الصوديوم


----------



## kalemaro (9 مايو 2009)

اخوانى الاعزاء بارك الله فيكم جميعا وكل الشكر لمن شارك فى انجاح هذه المادة العلمية

انتظروا منى مزيدا من الافكار والمشروعات الصغيرة وبعض الكبيرة

وتركيبات هامة واجابات على بعض الاستفسارات

ووابل من المشاركات والتفعيلات الجيدة

ادعوا لى جميعا بالتوفيق فى امتحاناتى فى السنة النهائية من حياتى الجامعية 

الدعاء بظهر الغيب مستجاب- ويقول ملك ولك مثله

واللى يدعى لى اكثر فرصته فى الفوز هتكبر

يارب اللى مايدعى لى ميتجوزش

واللى ماتدعى لى متنخطبش


----------



## marko111 (9 مايو 2009)

الرجاء افادتي تركيبة فوسفات الصوديوم وشكرا


----------



## جمال ناصر حميد (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم-----ممكن معرفة أهم المركبات الداخلة في مادة صبغ الأحذية وهل يمكن تصنيعها بالبيت-----مع التقدير


----------



## medo_nice (10 مايو 2009)

الي اخي الكريم م / مهدي بكر اشكرك جدا علي تركيبة الدوني وجزاك الله عني خيرا وان شاء الله بعد التجربة هاقولك علي النتيجة وانتظر منك باقي التركيبات اعانك الله علي طلباتنا ( منظف سراميك وخلاطات المياه + منظف البوتجازات والشويات + مزيل بقع الحبر والدم + مزيل الشحوم والدهون والزيوت من الملابس + تركيبة الديتول الاصلي ) لان مطلوب مني توريد هذه الاصناف الي المستشفيات وعاوز طبعا اعمل حاجة ذات جودة عالية وسعر مناسب لان ده اول مرة ادخل مجال التوريدات وعاوز ان شاء الله ربنا يكرمني فيه ويكرم كل اخواني في المنتدي وشكرا لمجهودك معي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...............
الطريقة الثانية لتصنيع منعم ومعطر الملابس "داونى
ويتم ذلك عن طريق الشموع وهى نفس طريقة تصنيع البلسم الخاص بالشعر مع الاختلاف فى المقادير والمواد
لعمل 120 كيلو داونى يتبع الاتى:. 
1_يحضر 4 كيلو شمع بلسم قشور واسمه العلمى هو"acetyl stearyl alcohol "
2_يحضر 2 كيلو مية بلسم
3_400 جرام شمع عسل نحل او امالجين قشور وذلك لاعطاء نعومة للملابس
4_على حسب الرغبة ممكن وضع 500 جرام سليكون امارشن لنعومة الملابس
5_بعد يوم كامل من التصنيع يوضع العطر واللون المناسب والمادة الحافظة
طريقة التصنيع
1_يتم احضار اناء لغلى المياة ويسع لحوالى 30 لتر ماء
2_يوضع فى الاناء حوالى 20 لتر ماء ويسخن جيدا
3_يوضع 2 كيلو شمع البلسم و200 جرام شمع العسل او الامالجين
4_تقليب الشمع جيدا حتى تمام الانصهار وذلك بتشكيل طبقة زيتية على سطح المياة
5_يتم وضع 1 كيلو مية البلسم مع التقليب الجيد فيعطى لك اللون الابيض 
ووظيفة مية البلسم هواستحلاب الشموع فى المياة وتحتوى على مواد منعمة للشعر عند استخدامها فى بلسم الشعر
6_يتم قلب الاناء فى برميل ويوضع عليه 40 لتر مياة باردة مع التقليب الجيد حتى تمام التجانس
7_يتم تكرار هذة العملية "الخطوات 2_3_4_5_6" وممكن احضار انائين ووضعهم على النار فى وقت واحد وسكبهما فى آن واحد 
8_يترك البرميل حوالى 24 ساعة حتى يبرد تماما ويوضع عليه اللون والعطر المناسب والمادة الحافظة
نقطة هامة جدااااااااااا وهى السعر والتكلفة.............................................
اخوانى فى الله.....................
هذة التركيبة ممكن عملها بحوالى 3 كيلو شمع بلسم ايضا ممكن عدم وضع محسنات مثل شمع عسل النحل او 
السليكون امارشن او تزويد نسبة الماء لاعطائك التقل الذى ترغب فيه انت.............ليعطى لكم التكلفة والجودة المناسبان..............
بالنسبة لى فانا عندى داونى تتراوح تكلفته ما بين 1.5 الى 5 جنيهات وذلك على حسب المحسنات التى توضع للتركيبة وكمياتها...........وعلى حسب العطر فيوجد عندى عطر ثمنه180 جنيه واخر ثمنه 30 جنيه........وايضا على حسب طلب العميل عندى.....
اخيرا اسأل الله ان يوفيق الله الجميع فى الدنيا والاخرة... اميييييييييييييييييين
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا تنسونا بخالص الدعاء 
7


----------



## medo_nice (10 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بروف واطال عمرك لخدمتنا


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (10 مايو 2009)

أخي الكريم أنا من الجزائر لو سمحت الاسم التجاري أو العلمي للتايلوز و السيمسول جزاك الله عني خيرا


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.............أخى فى الله.........
1_ السيمسول يباع بهذا الاسم او يعرف بأسم "np9 "او يعرف ايضا باسم مورفالين
والاسم العلمى له هو نونيل فينول 9 "nonyl phenol 9" 
2-التايلوز يباع بهذا الاسم او يعرف بأسم " ناتروسول" "natrosol"
والاسم العلمى له هو" هيدروكسى ايثيل سيليولوز" hydroxy ethyl cellulose
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohammed A.Alkarim (10 مايو 2009)

بالنسبة لعملية تصنيع الاسفنج هل يؤثر مستوى سطح البحر على عملية الانتاج لانه انا لدي معمل في البصرة وحصلت على الخلطات من صديق لي في سوريا لكن النتائج لم تكن جيدة


----------



## medo_nice (10 مايو 2009)

اخي م / مهدي بكر اعتذر عن تكرار طلبي والحاحي ولكن هذا للاهمية الموضوع والله التركيبات التي ذكرتها من قبل ارجو سرعة افادتي بها حتي استطيع القيام بعمل عاينات وعرضها ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان واسف علي الازعاج مرة اخري


----------



## medo_nice (10 مايو 2009)

التركيبات هي ( منظف سراميك وخلاطات المياه + منظف البوتجازات والشويات + مزيل بقع الحبر والدم + مزيل الشحوم والدهون والزيوت من الملابس + تركيبة الديتول الاصلي )
وشكرا


----------



## صباحكو (10 مايو 2009)

*مطلوب للاهمية القصوى*

الاخوة اصحاب الاختصاص و الخبرة:
من لديه المعلومات و الخبرة في صناعة المنظفات المنزلية مثل منظف ومعطر البلاط- معجون جلي الصحون - منظف الافران - الشامبو الجيد - واي تركيبه لمواد التنظيف المنزليه ان لا يبخل بها.
الله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون اخيه .


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..........اخوانى فى الله
انا لضيق الوقت سوف اقوم بشرح التركيبات على قدر المستطاع من الوقت لدى ان شاء الله تعالى..........
وان شاء الله سوف اكتب هذة التركيبات فى شكل مواضيع جديدة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع بأذن الله تعالى........
واسف يا استاذ /ميدو ولكل اخوانى على التاخير.................... 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ريم سعد (11 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## ايمن فوزي مصطفي (11 مايو 2009)

اخي العز يز ارجوا ارسال خلطه معجون الدهانات ( بودره ) 
وكذلك ماهي الماده الكيميائيه التي تقلل من سرعه جفاف غراء البلاط والمعجون 

شاكر لكم


----------



## الامازيغي (13 مايو 2009)

م/المهدى بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......لوجه الله سبحانه وتعالى فقط ....عسى الله ان يتقبل منى هذا العمل ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتى وان ينفعنى به يوم لا ينفع فيه مالا ولابنون الا من آتى الله بقلبآ سليم.......اللهم اغفر لنا وارحمنا واجمعنا مع الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم....آآآمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين..............اخوانى فالله......انا كيميائى لدى مصنع لتصنيع المنظفات ما يقرب من50 صنف واكثر ومستحضرات تجميل وحوالى 15 نوع من المبيدات الحشرية ...........فمن يريد معرفة اى معلومات بهذة المجالات فليرسل سؤاله............... "زكاة العلم اخراجه"


السلام عليكم 
و الله يا شيء يشرح الصدور ان ترى اخوة يفكرون بهدا التكفيري الدي يرقي الامة الى مستوى الدي لابد ان تكون فيه و يكون قد لدا م عليه نحو اخواته فنحن مع بعد مسافاتنا فقلوبنا قريبة برحمة الله.
ام عن سؤالي فانا اريد ان اكون مصدر رزق اعف به نفسي و عائلاتي و هو كالتالي ماهي تركيبة الصابون الدي يستعمل في غسل اليدين في مارب الميكانيك و نزع الحبر و غيره يسمى بالانجليزية و الله اعلم hand wash paste 
اعلم ان هنالك تركيبة بالرمل الابيض و الاخرى دونه و في انتضر ردك السريع بادن الله ارجوك ان تقبل كل تشكرتي المخلصة و ادعو لك و لكل اخواننا الكرام ان يقوي ايمانك و يرضي عنك والديك و يغرف لك و لهم و يفسح لك في رزقك و يجعلك عون هاته لامة بادن الله.


----------



## الاخوة للفوم (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
اود معرفة تركيبة مادة انتى فومر الرغوى و معرفة النشرة الفنية للانتى فوم الرغوى وما الصناعات التى تتدخل فيها هذة المادة
والله الموفق


----------



## omyousuf (16 مايو 2009)

الحقيقة الموضوع شيق وجميل وبه كم من المعلومات التى أعتبرها ثروة
شكرا لكل من ساهم بإضافة أى معلومة وشكرا لهذا التعاون الجميل


----------



## omyousuf (17 مايو 2009)

تحياتى للجميع 
أخى أستاذ الحجرة شكرا على كل المعلومات التى قدمتها لنا ولكن لى طلب

طريقة عمل الصابون الشفاف 
مع كتابة الأسم التجارى بجانب الأسم العلمى إن أمكن حتى يتسنى لى إيجاد المواد الخام وتجربته
مع العلم إنى من مصر ولك جزيل الشكر
أثقل عليك إن طلبت فين ممكن أجد تلك المواد!!!!!!!


----------



## أيمن محمد فؤاد (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اخي العزيز ارجو مساعدتكم لأني أريد أن إنشاء مشغل صغير لإنتاج المنظفات أرجو إعطائي خلطة الفلاش و الكلور و سائل الجلي و معجون الجلي و الصابون و الصابون السائل و ملمع الزجاج و الأرضيات و المسحوق و معجون الأسنان و معجون الحلاقة و الشامبو و لك جزيل الشكر و بارك الله لك


----------



## miltronique (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
نشكر الاجوة على ماقدموه من معلومات قيمة
ممكن كيفية صناعة الصمغ الخاص بلتلحيم أو لصق المعادن........مثل المستخدم في التوربينات الحرارية ........ يعني يتحمل الحرارة


----------



## دى ماركو (24 مايو 2009)

ارجو الرد والافاده لو حبيت انى ادرس الهندسه الكيماويه بحيث انى اكون دارس الماده التى اتعامل معها
ثانيا : انا بصنع جل لكن الشاور والشامبو اوقات بيطلع ممتاز واوقات كتير بيفصل منى 
هل من معرفه للسبب ؟
واود دراسه او كورس تعليمى للصناعة مواد التجميل ( يعنى يبقى عندى خبرة معملية اكتر منها تجريبية )


----------



## محمد شربجي (6 يونيو 2009)

ابحث عن طرق تحليل المنظفات 
افيدوني جزاكم الله الخير


----------



## ام المجد (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اذا سمحت اخي الكريم اذا ممكن تساعدني في معرفة الخلطات المستخدمة في الدهانات و ايضا في الشامبو ومشكور


----------



## ام المجد (6 يونيو 2009)

اخي الحجرة اشكرك جدا جدا على هذا المجهود الكبير وعلى هذة المعلومات القيمة والي دخنا واحنا بنبحث عنها!!


----------



## tareq sourour (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم برجاء أرسال كيفية تصنيع الغراء الأبيض ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## دكتور في الهندسة (7 يونيو 2009)

موضووووووووووع رائع جداااااا


----------



## mohanad_youssef (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي الحجرة أنا زائر من قسم ميكانيكا بس أريد أعرف هل كسر الزجاج 0.01 مم يدخل في تركيب الأيبوكسي( دهان أو راتنجات ) أو صناعة الفيبرجلاس ؟ شكرا مقدما


----------



## علي المومني (10 يونيو 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي في طريقة تصنيع ملمع اطارات وملمع تابلوه السيارة وملمع جلود مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## القادم 1 (13 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك جدا عزيزي
هل يمكنك مساعدتي في طريقة تصنيع مزيل الاحبار


----------



## ahmadfff (13 يونيو 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء مساكم جميل ووقتكم ممتع نشكرك لكم تفضلكم بالمعلومات القيمة 
وإنني أبحث عن خبير في صناعة الدهانات ولديه المعرفة بالخلطات وبنفس الوقت لا يبخل في نشر هذه المعرفة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناته يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون .
أخوكم بالله جاهل لدرجة البلاهة ومدير مصنع اللهم نسألك العفو


----------



## eeh (14 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخواني الاعزاء ارجو توضيح خلطة صابون السائل بشكل جيد يعني كل 100كغ من الماء كم من المواد نستطيع اضافتها ارجو الرد مباشرة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## maximumman (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم......
اخي العزيز ارجو منك ان تقول لي كيفية صناعة الديتول بطريقة مبسطة و مكوناته باسمائها التجارية مع تحديد الكميات 
واسف للاطالة...
و السلام عليكم


----------



## رويال1 (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
إلى كل الكيميائين أرجو المساعده وخاصة الأخ حجره
انا عاوز أخلط الشمع مع الفازلين مع العطر وجربت كتير بس المشكله انو الفازلين يقبل الخلط مع العطر أما الشمع لايقبل إلا بنسبه قليله وبخصوص الفازلين يقبل الخلط مع الشمع وطبعا انا أقوم بهذه العمليه عن طريق التسخين علما ان العطر يتبخر منه الكثير بالحراره فهل من طريقه أخرى او يوجد مواد أخرى كالمواد المحفذه مثلا او أي شيء تقترحونه لهذه الخلطه بطيقة ما ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رويال1 (16 يونيو 2009)

من رويال إلى ألأخوه الأفاضل الرجاء عدم إهمال موضوعي للأهميه
*السلام عليكم 
إلى كل الكيميائين أرجو المساعده وخاصة الأخ حجره
انا عاوز أخلط الشمع مع الفازلين مع العطر وجربت كتير بس المشكله انو الفازلين يقبل الخلط مع العطر أما الشمع لايقبل إلا بنسبه قليله وبخصوص الفازلين يقبل الخلط مع الشمع وطبعا انا أقوم بهذه العمليه عن طريق التسخين علما ان العطر يتبخر منه الكثير بالحراره فهل من طريقه أخرى او يوجد مواد أخرى كالمواد المحفذه مثلا او أي شيء تقترحونه لهذه الخلطه بطيقة ما ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## skhr (16 يونيو 2009)

أخي العزيز حجرة جزاك الله عنا كل خير أرجو أن كان لديك معلومات مؤكدة عن كريم لحمام الزيت للشعر أن تتفضل علينا بها


----------



## medo_nice (16 يونيو 2009)

ارغب في معرفة خواص بعض المواد الكيميائية من خبراء الكيمياء الموجودين معانا ربنا يخليهم لينا وهي
الايزو / ميثانول / داي اثيلين جيلكول / فسفوريك / ستريك / بوريك / كبرتيك / بيكربونات الصوديوم / كربونات الصوديوم / تراي بولي فوسفات / فوسفات الصوديوم / اديتا / اوكذاليك 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## skhr (18 يونيو 2009)

medo_nice قال:


> ارغب في معرفة خواص بعض المواد الكيميائية من خبراء الكيمياء الموجودين معانا ربنا يخليهم لينا وهي
> الايزو / ميثانول / داي اثيلين جيلكول / فسفوريك / ستريك / بوريك / كبرتيك / بيكربونات الصوديوم / كربونات الصوديوم / تراي بولي فوسفات / فوسفات الصوديوم / اديتا / اوكذاليك
> ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان


حدى يرد علينا يا شباب


----------



## رويال1 (20 يونيو 2009)

محمد بيسان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اذا تكرمتم اريد تركيبة سائل مانع التجمد ( antifreeze) المستخدمه في راديتر السيارات بالضبط الرجاء من الاخوه ممن تتوفر لديه ان لا يبخل علي بها ..


الأخ محمد بيسان السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي محمد أنا عندي تركيبه ولكن لاأعلم مدى فاعليتها ولكن كنت نقلتها من المنتدى والمشاركه كانت للأخ حجره جزاه الله كل خير وهذه المشاركه حرفيا :
مشروع صغير وحلو كتير وبكسب مصاري كتير 
بتعرفو رديتر السيارة طبعاً بيحتاج لماء مانع للتجمد ومانع للصدأ و مانع للتكلس حتى ما تحما السيارة بسرعة ولا تجمد بنفس الوقت للبلاد الباردة طيب شوفوا الخلطة و ممكن تساووها بالبيت وبعدين اذا عجبتكم عبوها بعبوات بلاستيك وبيعوها لمحطات تغيير الزيت واربحوا.انا شخصياً جربته ونجحت معي تماماً .بس تعمل نفس المقادير حطها بفريزر الثلاجة لن تتجمد ابداً وتبقى سائلة لو خليتها 5 سنوات 
الخلطة :
ماء 50 % Ro
كحول (95% ) تركيز 34.3 %
غليسارين 14.1 % 
حمض الهايدركلوريك 1.6 %
درجة تجمد هذا المحلول ( -25 )درجة مئوية
طبعن يباع أيضاً للمصانع
طبعاً لا يغرك الماء الاخضر الي ببيعوا 2 دولار 15 لتر لانو هذا ماء مفلترة مع صبغة يعني ما بينفع لشيء
ونفس الخلطه هذه بيصنعوها في الامارات بتنباع عندنا في الاردن الكيلو 6 دنانير يعني حوالي 9 ولار 
 والله الموفق والمدبر


----------



## rami00972 (21 يونيو 2009)

*صابون "حجر" كرسي الحمام*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
هل لديكم العلم كيف تتم صناعة حجر الحمام كالذي يظهر بالصورة 
http://www.achilles-online.com/catalog/agrochemicals_and_pesticides/2/toilet_bowl_cleaners_88.html
يوجد عدة انواع من حجر الحمام ,ومنها ما يغير لون السائل الى ازرق \اخضر وغيره
http://www.greenlightoffice.com/off...toilet-bowl-cleaner-liquid-solution-blue.html
هل بالامكان عمل مثل هذا المنتج وكيف
وشكرا


----------



## mohanad_youssef (21 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحت مشكور أريد أعرف هل يدخل الزجاج بحجم 0.01 مم في تركيب الأيبوكسي؟


----------



## sicosad (22 يونيو 2009)

أخى الحبيب شكرا جزيلا لمساعدتك لجميع الأعضاء وانا كنت طالب طريقة تحضير زيت الشعر المضاد للقشرة ياريت الشرح يكون بالتفصيل مع توضيع أماكن بيع الكيماويات (انا من القاهرة) منتظر ردك ضرورى جدا جدا جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sicosad (23 يونيو 2009)

مازلت منتظر طريقة تحضير زيت الشعر المضاد للقشرة 
والشرح يكون بالتفصيل مع توضيح اماكن بيع الكيماويات
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## CHEMISTRY (23 يونيو 2009)

شكرا للاخت (( الحجرة )) على ما تقدمه من مواضيع


----------



## انجينيير (23 يونيو 2009)

*تايلوز*



ايمن فوزي مصطفي قال:


> اخي العز يز ارجوا ارسال خلطه معجون الدهانات ( بودره )
> وكذلك ماهي الماده الكيميائيه التي تقلل من سرعه جفاف غراء البلاط والمعجون
> 
> شاكر لكم


 
زمن الجفاف (open time) يتحكم فيه باضافة التايلوز (هيدروكسي اثيل سيليلوز)


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اود معرفة (RO)هل هى Reverse osmosis
وهل Hclالمستخدم con
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ajana (25 يونيو 2009)

ابحث عن خلطات الشامبو بأنواعه


----------



## تفاعل (25 يونيو 2009)

الاستاذ الحجرة حفظك الله اولا اقدم شكري الجزيل لسعادتك والقائمين والمشاركين لخدماتكم واتمني ان افيد واستفيد ولقد قرات طلب بخصوص تركيب التنر وذكرت انك سوف تقدمه لاحقا وتابعت ولم اجد رد من سعادتك اتمني ان اجد وان نتواصل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز
لأهمية موضوعك ثبته لكي تعم الجميع الفائدة بأستفساراتهم منك ومن خبراتك وأستمرارية الأجابة لهم ومتابعة الأسئلة وإن شاء الله الموفقية للجميع .


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اود معرفة تركيب سائل الفنيك ضرورى 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## دى ماركو (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (27 يونيو 2009)

ممكن تركيب ميارة الردياتير 
اكون شاكر جدا لو اتيتني بها


----------



## أسماء رضا (27 يونيو 2009)

_السلام عليكم لو سمحت أخى العزيز انا عايزة اعرف تركيب مواد التطرية فىصناعة النسيج وكيفية تحضيرها ولك جزيل الشكر_


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
برجاء الافاده 
ما المقصود بماء 
ro
وشكرا


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (28 يونيو 2009)

*تطرية النسيج هى انواع كثيره منها الاحماض الدهنيه والسليكونات 1-fatty acids*

:63:


أسماء رضا قال:


> _السلام عليكم لو سمحت أخى العزيز انا عايزة اعرف تركيب مواد التطرية فىصناعة النسيج وكيفية تحضيرها ولك جزيل الشكر_[/ 1-fatty acids
> 2-silicones
> اولا يجب ملاحظة الاتجاه الايونى لاى ماده قبل تشغيلها وهو ما يعرف ب
> AN ionic character
> ...


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخ /أحمد
تركيب مياه الرهدياتير هى كالتالى
ماءويفضل(R.O)
بنسبة 50%
كحول تركيز95%بنسبة 34.3%
Hclبنسبة 1.6%
درجة تجمد هذا المحلول -25 درجه مئويه
والله الموفق
وشكرا


----------



## محمود بلبول (29 يونيو 2009)

اين توجد مادة هكسانون اريد معرفة ثمنها وهل يوجد بديل لزيت dpp 
وهل يمنكن خلط مادة هكسانون على زيت البرافين بنسبة 25% لتمون بديلا لزيتdpp فى صناعة نعال الكوتشى


----------



## mgchemical (29 يونيو 2009)

مطلوب المعادلة اللازمة لرفع لزوجة سيليكات الصوديومتركيز 45% وكثافتها النوعية 1.56 ونسبة SiO2 هي 30% الي 250 cpوالكثافة النوعية 1.4ونسبة ثاني اكسيد السيليكون 30% 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## دريد عاصم (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اذا امكن ايصالي لطريقه صناعه مانع الرطوبه ــــ الفلانكوت ـــ عندي بدائيات حول صناعته


----------



## ajana (30 يونيو 2009)

ابحث عن خلطات معقم اليدين hand sanitizer


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (30 يونيو 2009)

مالك محسن مختار قال:


> :63:
> 
> 
> أسماء رضا قال:
> ...


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (30 يونيو 2009)

المهندس المحترم المهدى بكر 
مطلوب منى شغل كلوركس الوان وانا بصراحه مااعرفش عنه اى حاجه 
اتمنى بشرح من حضرتك اعرف اعمله زى ماربنا سببك ليا وعملت حاجات كتير متاكد انها اصعب منه 
منتظر حضرتك يابشمهندس ان شاء الله اول ماتدخل على الشبكه لو حتى بشكل سريع من افكار حضرتك 
دعواتى لك ليست مكتوبه هنا ولكنها ذات احساس داخلى وقيمه افادتنى فالحياه ويعلم الله ذلك اتمنى من 
الله ان يتقبلها منى لك


----------



## م.فهد الحارثي (1 يوليو 2009)

الاخوه الافاضل بارك الله لكم في علمكم الاخ حجره والاخوان من بعده بفضل علمكم فكرت في انشاء مشروع خاص لي

اريد معرفة اين تباع المواد الكيميائيه التي يتم بها تحضير مياه الرديتر في جده او المملكه 
واسعارها التقريبيه
لاعداد دراسة الجدوى 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alimd010 (1 يوليو 2009)

كيفية صناعة جل الشعر


----------



## أبو عمر الخولي (3 يوليو 2009)

ارجو بعض الخلطات الكيميائية للمنظفات


----------



## عمرالعبدالعزيز (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي ممكن معلومات عن خلطات معجون الجلي و سائل الجلي و الشامبو و الفلاشر مع النسب و المواد الحافظة المفضلة
و إذا ممكن تعطيني فكرة عن الأجهزة المطلوبة من أجل إنتاج كميات كبيرة 100كغ باليوم مثلا من كل منتج


----------



## حسين مرجان (5 يوليو 2009)

اريد ان اعرف طريقة صناعة المركزات العطرية


----------



## دى ماركو (5 يوليو 2009)

ممكن اعرف الماده المثبته فى جل الشعر واين تباع


----------



## دى ماركو (5 يوليو 2009)

عاوزين نحدد يوم ونتكلم فيه اون لاين يا جماعه 
اكيد هانستفيد اكتر 
بدل الرسايل


----------



## دى ماركو (5 يوليو 2009)

الاخ الكريم الحجره 
انا بصنع جل للشعر وبجاول انى اضيف شامبو وشاور مصدف وشفاف


----------



## دى ماركو (5 يوليو 2009)

بس الجل اللى انا بصنعه جل مائى وموش لاقى الماده المثبته فى الاسواق 
ويظهر ان ما حدش عارفها


----------



## دى ماركو (5 يوليو 2009)

وحاولت اكتر من مره انى اعمل الشوار او الشامبو بس بيفصل منى


----------



## دى ماركو (5 يوليو 2009)

ممكن تحدد يوم ونتكلم اون لاين فيه ونتناقش سوا واعرف انا الغلط عندى فين ؟
او ممكن تتصل عليا لو حبيت او نتكلم سوا 
ممكن 
بليييييييييييييييييييييز
دى نمرتى (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال ......... الأدارة )


----------



## دى ماركو (5 يوليو 2009)

ممكن اعرف خواص ماده البولى 
وهل لها تاثير فى صناعه الشامبو الشاور


----------



## دى ماركو (5 يوليو 2009)

اللى اعرفه عنها انها ماده بتتحط كميه قليله منها على مثلا 10 لتر مياه فا بتغلظ قوام المياه


----------



## يوسف خيرى (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان اعرف من سيادتكم 
امتزاج الالوان وكيفية الحصول على لون من الالوان الاساسية


----------



## elboukhari (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أريد أن أسأل إخوتي الكرام عن طريقة تحضير معجون أبيض لكافة الإستعمالات:غسل الأواني.........


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى دى ماركو
بالنسيه لموضوع الجل فهو موجود
راجع ردود الاخوه وان شاء الله تجد الرد
وعموما مبدئيا جرب
2% من مادة الكربومير 
او من مادة تايلوز ايضا 2%
مع لون ومعطر 
وربنا يوفقك 
وشكرا


----------



## aa1162 (9 يوليو 2009)

ممكن اعرف كل المعلومات عن هذا المركب من حيث(طريقة الحصول عليه اذا كان متوفر-طريقة تحضيره -استخداماته)

المركب c3h8o3

وهذه الصيغه البنائية للمركب


----------



## salah1555 (9 يوليو 2009)

السلامك عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواتي, اخي العزيز الحجرة عند مشكلة في تركيبة للبوية البلاستيك فقد حاولت بتركيبة بالنسب السليمة ولكن ظهر بها عيبين 1- خشونة بعد الدهان والجفاف مع نعومة التركيبة 2-التخمر , ارجو منك اخي ان كان باستطعتك امدادي بخلطة اخري للمقارنة والمراجعة التركيبة التي معي (تيتانيوم,كربونات كالسيوم,سبيداج,بولي فينيل اسيتيت, نسب اخر للاذابة والعفن)


----------



## aa1162 (9 يوليو 2009)

بخصوص طلبي في المشاركه الماضية اتضح لي بعد البحث ان هذا المركب غير المركب الي ابحث عنه مجرد تشابه اسماء حيث ان هذا المركب الجليسيرين والمركب المطلوب هو كريم جليسيرين الكريم المتوفر في الاسواق


----------



## ابو علي حكم (14 يوليو 2009)

الحجرة قال:


> اهداء الى كل متعاون في هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي اسفاد به كل من دخل اليه من تجارب عملية وعلمية والى كل من ساهم في انجاح هذا الموقع من الناحية العلمية و العملية و التجارية حيث يتوفر عندي بعض الكتب الاجنبية فيها الكثير الكثير من المجربات التجارية والعملية التي استخدمت في الصناعات الكيميائية التجارية والتي لم اجدها في اي موقع على النت
> مواد تجميل
> مواد لاصقة
> المنظفات
> ...


الي سيد حجر المرجوا تزويدي بكيفية صناعة اسد سلفونيك


----------



## تفاعل (14 يوليو 2009)

*طلب خلطة تصنيع تنر*

الاستاذ محمد عيد احمد المحترم اشكرك على حبك للتعاون وافادت الاخرين واطلب مساعدتك في خلطة عمل التنر ومع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## rehan hegazy (15 يوليو 2009)

الحجرة قال:


> مشروع صغير وحلو كتير وبكسب مصاري كتير
> بتعرفو رديتر السيارة طبعاً بيحتاج لماء مانع للتجمد ومانع للصدأ و مانع للتكلس حتى ما تحما السيارة بسرعة ولا تجمد بنفس الوقت للبلاد الباردة طيب شوفوا الخلطة و ممكن تساووها بالبيت وبعدين اذا عجبتكم عبوها بعبوات بلاستيك وبيعوها لمحطات تغيير الزيت واربحوا.انا شخصياً جربته ونجحت معي تماماً .بس تعمل نفس المقادير حطها بفريزر الثلاجة لن تتجمد ابداً وتبقى سائلة لو خليتها 5 سنوات
> الخلطة :
> ماء 50 % Ro
> ...


 

أخيييييييي العزيز الحجره , لك مني مليون تحيه علي مجهودك وجزاك الله خيرا, وبالنسبه لماء الردياتير هناك عده تركيبات منها كما تفضلت , ولكني افضل اضافه ethylen glycol as anti foaming agent ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لي وتفيدني برايك
جزاك الله خيرا
rehan hegazy


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 يوليو 2009)

_عاشت ايدك وجزاك الله الف خير _


----------



## لوكاست (18 يوليو 2009)

اريد منكم طريقة صناعة صابون الجلي و كذالك الارضيات ومعطر الارضيات


----------



## زياد الشبيب (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اذا امكن طريقة استخراج السكر من المولاس وباي طريقه ان امكن


----------



## عماد زعتر (26 يوليو 2009)

يوجد الواح استانلس مستوردة بتخانات ا مم منقوش عليها رسومات و زخارف بطريق الحفر بالكيماويات رجاء معرفة نوع الكيماويات المستعملة فى الحفر وطريقة الاستخدام.
ارجو الرد.
وشكرا


----------



## يوسف الغريب (26 يوليو 2009)

الى الستاز الحجرة والاستاز والمهندس المهدىبكر
كيفية تحضير الماء لصناعة الصابون


----------



## hatem fashion (27 يوليو 2009)

اخى فى الله جزاك الله خيرا على هذا التعاون .........
اما انا لاعلاقة لى بالكيمياء ولكن اعمل فى مهنة الحلاقة وقد اثرت على بالالم فى القدمين وبالظهر فارجو افادتى بتركيبات فعاله لصناعة الشامبو و كريمات الشعر والبشرة والجل لعمل مشروع صغير يكفينى أعباء الحياة


----------



## hatem fashion (27 يوليو 2009)

*اخى فى الله جزاك الله خيرا على هذا التعاون .........
اما انا لاعلاقة لى بالكيمياء ولكن اعمل فى مهنة الحلاقة وقد اثرت على بالالم فى القدمين وبالظهر فارجو افادتى بتركيبات فعاله لصناعة الشامبو و كريمات الشعر والبشرة والجل لعمل مشروع صغير يكفينى أعباء الحياة*​


----------



## chemo100 (28 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع ولكن ارجو الحذر من التعامل بالمواد الكيميائيه وبالذات لغير المختصين


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (6 أغسطس 2009)

ارجوا منك
شرح وافى عن طريقة استخدام (تايلوز) وزن فى براميل 120 لتر
توقت اضافية فى تصنع والسعر وانواعية
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بسارية (10 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ الكريم:الحجرة حياك الله أرجو منك تركيبة ماء الرادياتيرعااااااجل


----------



## qazqaz (11 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..ليتنى اعرف من سيادتكم بالتفصيل ما هى المواد التى تدخل في صناعة الورنيش المائي وبويات البلاستيك وكيفية التصنيع وماهي الاسماء التجارية لهذه المواد .. وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء..
اخوكم : [email protected]


----------



## magdy2006 (16 أغسطس 2009)

انا شاب مهتم بعمليات تكرر الزيوت ارجوافادتى بمادة كيميائية لزيادة لزوجة الزيوت وما هى النسب الواجب اضافتهاوشكرا


----------



## معتصم خلدون (16 أغسطس 2009)

الرجاء افاتي بتركيبة مانع لصدى عن المعادن ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## معتصم خلدون (16 أغسطس 2009)

ارجاء افادتي بتركيبة مانع صدا عن المعادن


----------



## volcaniquo (21 أغسطس 2009)

اخي جزاك الله خيرا اريد منك جميع وصفات المنظفات ومستحضرات تجميل المبيدات الحشرية اني اجهز لعمل مشروع صغير لانفق على عائلتي افدني جزاك الله خيرا فلو تكرمت ابعت لي الوصفات في الايميل
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)


----------



## canoo (21 أغسطس 2009)

*ردا ً على الموضوع*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم أخي الكريم 
احب في البداية أن اشكرك على هذه المشاركة الفعالة و جزاك الله كل خير 

و كان لي طلب و هو التريكبة الخاصة بصناعة الشمع المستخدم في مختبرات الاسنان و جزاك الله كل خير مرة أخرى و انا في إنتظار الرد .. 

في رعاية الله​


----------



## palnet2007 (21 أغسطس 2009)

صناعة الغراء عملية صعبة جدا ومعقده


----------



## شفاء بني عطا (21 أغسطس 2009)

مبادرة مميزة منك اخي....ولكن اريد ان اطلب منك طريقة من مواد منزليه لتبييض الاسنان ان امكن
ولكم فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## مفتاح الدنينى (31 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحت اخى حجرة ان اريد منك ان تساعدنى فى ان اعرف ما هى تركيبة مسحوق الغسيل اتمنى ان تهتم بهدا الموضوع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (31 أغسطس 2009)

*ارجوا منك
شرح وافى عن طريقة استخدام (تايلوز) وزن فى براميل 120 لتر
توقت اضافية فى تصنع والسعر وانواعية
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## عزيز العلى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اريد مواد عازل لحمام سباحه لحتفاظ بالماء دخل حمام سباحه من مصر لان المزراع فى مصر


----------



## kassem56 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجو تزويدي بخلطة كريم الشعر

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## تاجر مبيدات (17 سبتمبر 2009)

على فكرة و بعد احترامى لكامل الاعضاء و عدم التقليل او الاستهانة بمجهود اى حد بس بعد ما شوفت كل المشاركات فى الموضوع ده مالقيتش اى حد اتكلم عن المبيدات الحشرية او بالتحديد مواد الاستحلاب و المواد المالئة و اللى بتضاف على المبيدات الحشرية و بالاخص الزراعية مع ان ده موضوع كبييير و مهم 
يعنى مثلا انا باشتغل فى المبيدات الحشرية و الفطرية ( الزراعية عموما ) و كمان اعرف المواد الفعالة الداخلة فى تركيبها و تركيزاتها بس للاسف و ده عشان انا مش كيميائى ماعنديش اى خلفية بمواد الاستحلاب و المواد المالئة اللى بتتحط فيها و بالاخص المبيدات السائلة 

فياريت اى حد عنده اى معلومة عن المواد المستحلبة او كيفية تصنيعها او اماكن بيعها او اى حد اشتغل فى مجال خلط المبيدات الزراعية او الحشرية انه يبعتلى رسالة خاصة و اكييييييد هنعمل شغل و هنتفق تماما 

فى انتظار رد منكم يا باشمهندسين و كل سنة و انتم طيبين

مهندس زراعى / على الجارحى 

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)


----------



## haiderganem (18 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز ارجو التفضل باعلامنا من حضرتكم تركيب معجون الزجاج العادي مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## eyad_2061480 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

احتاج مغلومات عن تصنيع مطهر اليدين هاي جين؟ و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## phyyyyy (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخوة شرح طريقة صناعة صابون الغسيل الابيض السائل وشكرا لكم


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## بسامووو (23 سبتمبر 2009)

هناك منظف سيف وهو مصري موجود بالأسواق ما هي تركيبته


----------



## tamerengy (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*اريد دهان او ورنيش موصل للكهرباء*

لدهان قطعة من البلاستيك لتصبح موصلة للتيار الكهربى لتطلى بالنحاس فى حوض نحاس حامضى


----------



## miroo2miroo (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكر واجب غلى المجهود الرائع المبذول فى هذا القسم وارجو من الاخوة الافاضل التكرم بتزويدى بالمعلومات اللازمة لصناعة بلسم الشعر وحمام الكريم بالاضافة للاسماء العلمية والاسماء التجارية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير اخى الفاضل اريد منك معرفة صناعة وتركيب المبيدات الحشرية بجميع انواعها وجميع مجالاتها ولك جزيل الشكر وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmedelkady (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في نشر معلومات قيمة لتعم الفائده


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اريد من اخوانى كيفية صناعة المبيدات الحشرية من الالف الى الياء


----------



## البلاتين (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مرحبا بالجميع..

وشكراً جزيلاً لكل من ساهم بإضافات قيمة وثرة في هذاالبوست ..
فعلاً عمل مميز..

ولكن لدي ملاحظة :- أنه لأكثر من شهر سابق اغلب المشاركات هي مشاركات بها طلبات ولا توجد إضافات جديدة .. نرجو من الجميع المواصلة بالإثراء بالمعلومات ووضع حلول وإجابات لكل التساؤولات المطروحة ..


ودمتم سالمين..


----------



## غريب الطباع (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الحجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعاً يا أحباب وبارك الله فيكم سوف نبدأ ان شاء الله بجواب على الطلبات واحد واحد وبارك الله فيكم
> سيدي أحمد عبد الكريم تحية لكم /// بالنسبة لمعجون الجدران البلاستيكي ذكر احد الاخوان التركيبة سابقاً لكن ينقصها البوليمر واعيدها لك مرة ثانية
> 1 ) اسمن ابيض 25 %
> 2) كربونات الكالسيوم بودرة 70 %
> ...


 
الأخ المحترم الحجرة : للأسف التركيبة التي ذكرتها فيها أخطاء كثيرة وايضا الاسمنت الابيض لا يدخل بتاتا بتركيبة المعجونة.


----------



## yayomax (28 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجو مساعدتي في تحضير جيل معقم الأيدي وجيل المعقم العملاق الأخضر 
الأمر ضروري جدا ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## adham a (28 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن لو سمحت تعرفنا المواد التى يتركب منها التنر والنفط والنسب وهل هناك مواد توضع فى الكروسين تجعل رائحته معدومه


----------



## عاطف درغام (9 أكتوبر 2009)

أرجو إعطائي تركيبة كلوركس الألوان ، ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## دللة (9 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وبأمثالك ممن يساعدون المحتاجين للعلم والمعرفة وجعله الله في صحيفة اعمالك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دللة (9 أكتوبر 2009)

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## دللة (9 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي الدكتور بالهندسة اشهد بالله ان ماكتبته في توقيعك صحيح مئة بالمئة وانه من صميم الحياة والواقع المرير الذي نعيشه في هذه الايام


----------



## دللة (9 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير ووفقك


----------



## دللة (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مساء الخير للجميع ووفقكم الله


----------



## دللة (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلوملت المفيدة


----------



## دللة (9 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دللة (9 أكتوبر 2009)

لكم جزيل الشكر على الفائدة


----------



## دللة (9 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي الحجرة لك جزيل الشكر من القلب للمعلومات القيمة والمفيدة وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وائل حنجور (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*تركيبة الغراء الابيض*

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام
الاخ الحجرة
ارجوا منك توضيح تركيبة الغراء الابيض الخاص لاخشاب المصنوع من البولي فينيل اسيتات pva
:11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11:


----------



## noor_2002 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم الحجرة اعمل في المجال النفطي واحتاج الى نوع من المنظفات التي تزيل الشحوم والدهون النفطيه عن الملابس


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*ارجوا منك
شرح وافى عن طريقة استخدام (تايلوز) وزن فى براميل 120 لتر
توقت اضافية فى تصنع والسعر وانواعية
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## د.عماد (13 أكتوبر 2009)

اخى الفاضل هل لى ان اسئل عن مكونات احمر الشفايف والورنيش السائل للاحذية وكلها شموع ارجو الاجابة اذا توفرت لديكم واكون لكم من الشاكرين على جهدك الغالى


----------



## brahimA56 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ىالسلام عليكم 
ماهى مكونات معجون تثيت الزجاج من فضلك اخى


----------



## غريب الطباع (13 أكتوبر 2009)

غريب الطباع قال:


> الأخ المحترم الحجرة : للأسف التركيبة التي ذكرتها فيها أخطاء كثيرة وايضا الاسمنت الابيض لا يدخل بتاتا بتركيبة المعجونة.[/quote
> 
> للأسف بلاحظ انو أغلب الخلطات الموجودة منقولة عن كتب واغلبها لا تمت للحقيقة بشيء وبعيدة كل البعد عن الخلطات الحقيقة وتنقصها الخبرة الميدانية ,,,
> 
> تقبلو فائق احترامي


----------



## attia3322 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
برجاء التكرم من سيادتك موافاتي بالتالي
1خلطة تصنيع ورنيش الأحذيه الساشل واماكن بيع هذه المواد.
2-مواد طلاء الجلود وتلميعه ورش الجلود
برجاء اعتبار هذا الموضوع هام ومع جزيل شكري


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (22 أكتوبر 2009)

دى ماركو قال:


> بس الجل اللى انا بصنعه جل مائى وموش لاقى الماده المثبته فى الاسواق
> ويظهر ان ما حدش عارفها


المواد المثبتة كثيرة جدا استعمل الpvp ,واسمها التجاري ليفسكول وبالتوفيق اي استفسار انا جاهز


----------



## phyyyyy (23 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يااصحاب المنتدى الكرام 

ارجو من حضارتكم شرح طريقة صناعة جل الشعر العادى والمائى 

وشكرا على مساعدتكم


----------



## Hassanmhassan (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء لقاء إفادتك القيمة و الرائعة تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Hassanmhassan (23 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي الكريم الحجرة ممكن تدلني علي كيفية عمل أحبار الوتر بيس للطباعة علي كافة أنواع الورق و أكياس البلاستيك و الفيل و خلافه حتي و لو فكرة عامة و لك أجمل تحياتي و شكري لك


----------



## Hassanmhassan (23 أكتوبر 2009)

لو تكرمت طريقة عمل الغراء الأبيض و لك تحياتي


----------



## Hassanmhassan (23 أكتوبر 2009)

و الله أنا شغال في مصنع أحبار و نصنع بويات بلاستيك و نستخدم ريزين الأكلريك و هو طبعا مائي هل ممكن أخي الحجرة أن أستخدمه في لصق الورق و هل سوف يكون جيد أم سوف يسبب مشاكل فيما بعد أرجو إفادتيو لك تحياتي


----------



## Hassanmhassan (23 أكتوبر 2009)

بالنسبة لمبيدات الحشرات و خاصة الصراصير و النمل و خلافه ناخذ كمية من اليورك إسيد و كميمة مماثلة من العجين ( عجين الخبز ) و يوضع علي فتحات الحشرات بعيدا عن متناول الأطفال و سوف تشوف الأثر و لك تحياتي


----------



## صلاح الدين (24 أكتوبر 2009)

غريب الطباع قال:


> غريب الطباع قال:
> 
> 
> > الأخ المحترم الحجرة : للأسف التركيبة التي ذكرتها فيها أخطاء كثيرة وايضا الاسمنت الابيض لا يدخل بتاتا بتركيبة المعجونة.[/quote
> ...


----------



## عمر بن حيان (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا كنت عايز اسئل عن الروائح اللي بنضفها للصابون السائل انا بضيف رائحة ليمون وحاسسس انها مش قويه فهل ممكن تدلني على رائحه اقوى، وهل ممكن اضيف رائحتين مع بعض للحصول عل رائحه جديده ارجو المساعده


----------



## نبيل خليل كامل (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ارجو معرفة تركيبة مزيل الصدا من الملابس


----------



## مهندسة تغريد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الى العضو حجرة الله يعطيك العافية ,هل بالامكان افادتي عن كيفية البدء بعمل مشروع صغير لانتاج نوع من المنظفات على فرض صابون سائل أو خلطة كريم لليدين مثلا بارك الله فيك :28:


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (30 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوعات بجد جميلة ومهمة وربنا يجزيك بالخير مع الشكر


----------



## brahimA56 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*معجون تثبيت الزجاج*

انا ابحث عن تركيبة معجون تركيب الزجاج العادى مصطكا ارجوك في اقرب وقت ممكن بارك الله فيك


----------



## hossamsaba (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*[email protected]*

الرجاء فى مساعدتى لمعرفة طريقة تصنيع ملمع التابلوه
شامبو السياره معطر السياره او جميع المنظفات الخاصه بالسياره على وجه السرعه ارجوكم مراسلتى على 
[email protected]@yahoo.com


----------



## Ashraf Fouad (4 نوفمبر 2009)

سيدي العزيز
أريد من سيادتكم إرشادي لخلطة سائل تنظيف الرادياتير من الصدأ و الإضافة المانعة للصدأ


----------



## الفنك (5 نوفمبر 2009)

اود معرفه كريم و دهن مزيل التعرق


----------



## anasn (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحباً أريد خلطة الصابون السائل للغسالات


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مهندسة تغريد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الى العضو حجرة الله يعطيك العافية ,هل بالامكان افادتي عن كيفية البدء بعمل مشروع صغير لانتاج نوع من المنظفات على فرض صابون سائل أو خلطة كريم لليدين مثلا بارك الله فيك :28:



هناك عدة تركيزات من رائحة الليمون الموجودة فى السوق يعنى على سبيل المثال 
شركة فريدال عندها كذا تركيز لليمون أغلى تركيز عندها لليمون وأقوى تركيز عندها لرائحة الليمون هو البرطمان اللى بيحمل باركود من الخارج twe

وسعر البرطمان لو هتشتريه من أى محل مش بالكرتونة من عند شركة فريدال هيكون ب 37 جنية

أسف على الخطأ الغير مقصود كان التعليق على مشاركة العضو : عمر بن حيان


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (6 نوفمبر 2009)

عمر بن حيان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا كنت عايز اسئل عن الروائح اللي بنضفها للصابون السائل انا بضيف رائحة ليمون وحاسسس انها مش قويه فهل ممكن تدلني على رائحه اقوى، وهل ممكن اضيف رائحتين مع بعض للحصول عل رائحه جديده ارجو المساعده



هناك عدة تركيزات من رائحة الليمون الموجودة فى السوق يعنى على سبيل المثال
شركة فريدال عندها كذا تركيز لليمون أغلى تركيز عندها لليمون وأقوى تركيز عندها لرائحة الليمون هو البرطمان اللى بيحمل باركود من الخارج twe

وسعر البرطمان لو هتشتريه من أى محل مش بالكرتونة من عند شركة فريدال هيكون البرطمان واحد كيلو ب 37 جنية


----------



## hany hady (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحبا بعودتك ومشركاتك المفيدة يا استاذ ممدوح الجيار
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## سعيد777 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

هل من الممكن تزويدي بمكونات ومقادير وطريقة تصنيع جل معقم اليدين touch


----------



## سعيد777 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*تصنيع جل معقم اليدين touch*

هل من الممكن تزويدي بمكونات ومقادير وطريقة تصنيع جل معقم اليدين touch ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## sniper1975 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على المعلومات القيمة..............


----------



## ezzeldeenshata (8 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اول مرة اعجب بشخص احس انة صادق وعندة خبرة في شتي المجالات الصناعية ولذلك قررت ان اكون عضو في هذا المنتدي بسبب الاخ الفاضل حجرة .
اسال الله عز وجل ان ينفعنا بما يعلم من علم وخبرة في شتي مجالات الحياة . ولقد لاحظت انني ليس الوحيد الذي اشكر فية او ادعو لة انما كل المنتدي يشكرة علي حسن اخلاقة وتجاوبة مع الاخوة علي الموقع .
فاشكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير
اخوكم عز الدين


----------



## ezzeldeenshata (8 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي الفاضل ممكن تعيد لنا طريقة صناعة معقم اليدين ضروري الله يسعدك . لانني ارغب في توزيعها علي كل من حولي ولاولادي وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## الطبيب الجراح (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*بولي فنيل الكحول*

الاخ السيد حجرة الفاضل لدي ورق مشبع ببولي فنيل الكحول اضيف له صبغة فاتحدت معه واصبح لون الورق اسود حاولت استخدام جميع المذيبات فلم انجح قيل لي ان هناك مركب نوعي يعمل بعد تبريده وحساس للضوء عند وضعه على سطح الورقة يعمل ثوران ويزيل اللون الاسود ويعيد الورقة للونها الاصلي دون ان نشاهد اثار للون الاسود اي كانه ارجاع وليس انحلال ارجو المساعدة لايجاد هذا المركب


----------



## مصراوي ميه ميه (8 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد التركيب الكيميائي و التجاري لجل الشعر


----------



## ابو الروض الكيماوي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير يا اخي 
بالمنظفات يوجد مادة اساسية اسمها تريبولي فوسفات الصوديوم 
هل في عندك معلومات عن طريقة تصنيعها و هل لديك مراجع خاصة بهذه المادة 
الرجاء الافادة...
واذا كان لديك معلومات عن طريقة تصنيع علف الديكالسيوم فوسفات من حمض الفوسفور وهيدروكيد الكالسيوم وعن الشروط الامثل لذلك التصنيع فاني ارجو الافادة كذلك 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نادروابنه (12 نوفمبر 2009)

أريد صناعة ورنيش الأحذية بكل التفاصيل والنسب والأسماء التجاريةوأماكن بيعها.ولكم عميق الشكر


----------



## نادروابنه (12 نوفمبر 2009)

أرجو افادتى فى تصنيع الغراء السريع بالتفصيل والنسب المطلوبة وطريقة التصنيع والتعبئة وذلك للتجارة. وشكرا على جهودك الرائعة.


----------



## sma_2006 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد منظف الزجاج منفضلك


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (13 نوفمبر 2009)

أخى الكريم الحجرة بارك الله فيك :

ما هى طريقة تصنيع كلوركس الألوان أرجوا ذكر ذلك مع النسب الدقيقة وطريقة الشرح المفصلة 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed Bokash (15 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد تركيب مادة مزيلة للشحووم الصناعية بحيث تكون فعالة و غير قابلة للاشتعال وامنة علي البشر مع مراعاة السعر


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم اخواني في اللة اليوم اشرح لكم طريقة صنع الديتول بل طريقة العلمية ولصحيحة علمن ان تركيبة فعالة جدا النسب هي 7كيلوخروع+7كيلوزيت الصنوبر+20كيلوكحول ترثينول+300\1 غرامkoh+كلوريدزايلنول500غرام+ماء خالي من الملاح عشرة اضعاف الكمية اسل اللة عزة وجل انيوفقكم في عمالكم وشكرا اخوكم المهندس شاكر احمدعبيد


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (16 نوفمبر 2009)

هناك عدة تراكيب للصابون السائل المجربة و المعمول بها في بعض المصانع


----------



## سيف النوباني (16 نوفمبر 2009)

الى الإخوه الكرام,,,

الى المهتمين بأن يفيدوا ويستفيدوا, أطلب ممن يعرف أو لديه عمل محلول لتنظيف الدولار الأسود

ان يعلمني به حالا’ ,ولا مانع بأن يطلب أية ضمانات لإنه حقه, يشرط ان يكون جاد وليس تضيع وقت

وان شاء الله ستكون إستفادته كبيرة,,,


وشكرا للجميع


----------



## herb (17 نوفمبر 2009)

اين الاساتذة الافاضل ومشاركتهم وردودهم على الاسئلة العديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لعل المانع خير


----------



## herb (17 نوفمبر 2009)

عندى استفسار عن الجيل ...عندما احاول تخفيفه يمتلآ بفقاعات هوائية ............لو عايز فاكيم .............لماذا لا تظهر هذه الفقاعات وهو تقيل وليس خفيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## brahimA56 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو مساعدتي وتزويدي بخلطة معون تثبيت الزجاج مصطكا في اقرب وقت ممكن بارك الله فيك


----------



## brahimA56 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*مصطكا*

*:75:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو مساعدتي وتزويدي بخلطة معون تثبيت الزجاج مصطكا في اقرب وقت ممكن بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ايمن الدعجة (18 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات رائعة..........جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*سؤال إلى كل الأخوة الأفاضل والأستاذ المهدى بكر جزاكم الله خيرا؟*

* ما هى تركيبة كلوركس الألوان ؟ وماهى طريقة التصنيع ؟ أرجوا ذكر المقادير وطريقة التصنيع بالتفصيل للأهمية ؟ وماهى المادة الفعالة فيه ؟ فقد سمعت أنه يدخل فيه الأوكسجين ؟ فهل هذه المعلومات صحيحة ؟*
* أرجوا تصحيح هذه المعلومة ؟ كما ارجوا ذكر نسب التركيبة وطريقة التصنيع بالتفصيل ؟*


* وجزاكم الله خيرا وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتكم*​


----------



## عبد الرحمن س (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*طلب تركيبة الكافور*

الآخ الحجرة أريد بارك الله فيك تركيبة الكافور ,معطر المراحيض وشكرا جزيلآ.


----------



## salah_owis2007 (19 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (21 نوفمبر 2009)

* سؤال إلى كل الأخوة الأفاضل والأستاذ المهدى بكر جزاكم الله خيرا؟

 ما هى تركيبة كلوركس الألوان ؟ وماهى طريقة التصنيع ؟ أرجوا ذكر المقادير وطريقة التصنيع بالتفصيل للأهمية ؟ وماهى المادة الفعالة فيه ؟ فقد سمعت أنه يدخل فيه الأوكسجين ؟ فهل هذه المعلومات صحيحة ؟
 أرجوا تصحيح هذه المعلومة ؟ كما ارجوا ذكر نسب التركيبة وطريقة التصنيع بالتفصيل ؟


 وجزاكم الله خيرا وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتكم​*​


----------



## brahimA56 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*عاجل عاجل عاجل عاجل عاجل*

*:75:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو مساعدتي وتزويدي بخلطة معون تثبيت الزجاج مصطكا في اقرب وقت ممكن بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## brahimA56 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*:75:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو مساعدتي وتزويدي بخلطة معون تثبيت الزجاج مصطكا في اقرب وقت ممكن بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## herb (25 نوفمبر 2009)

عندى استفسار عن الجيل ...عندما احاول تخفيفه يمتلآ بفقاعات هوائية ............لو عايز فاكيم .............لماذا لا تظهر هذه الفقاعات وهو تقيل وليس خفيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## herb (25 نوفمبر 2009)

عندى استفسار عن الجيل ...عندما احاول تخفيفه يمتلآ بفقاعات هوائية ............لو عايز فاكيم .............لماذا لا تظهر هذه الفقاعات وهو تقيل وليس خفيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## يوسف الغريب (25 نوفمبر 2009)

انا لم احضر جل من قبل ولاكن ارى فقاعات حتى فى العلب الى خارجة من المصانع


----------



## يوسف الغريب (25 نوفمبر 2009)

صباح الفل فادى الذهبى


----------



## يوسف الغريب (25 نوفمبر 2009)

اسم التركيبة واللة منى عارف اسمها لا بالعربى ولا بالانجليزى وعلى العموم لما تكتر فى السوق هنعرفلها ملة لاننى اسمع بها وحولت ادور عليها فى السوبر لم اجدها


----------



## زياد عباوي (25 نوفمبر 2009)

صناعة هايبو كلوريد الصوديوم بطريقه تجاريه بسيطه مع الشكر


----------



## dodo1971 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أريد طريقة تحضير الديتول وهل يحضر على البارد أم على الساخن أى أنة يريد نسبة ماء مغلى أرجو الافادة


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم عيدنا المبارك عيد الأضحى أعاده الله على الأمة الإسلامية بالخير والبركات
  اخوانى الأفاضل اعضاء المنتدى أنا اخوكم : فتحى الفرماوى ابتدأت فتح محل للمنظفات من فترة قريبة وعاوز 
  آخذ رأيكم بارك الله فيكم وكل عام وتقبل الله منا ومنكم عيد الأضحى المبارك اعاده الله على الأمة الإسلامية بالخير والبركات 
  اخوانى الأفاضل اعطانى احد الإخوة تركيبة لكلوركس الألوان واريد منكم اخوانى ان تعطونى رأيكم فيها ؟ هل هى صحيحة وآمنة على الملابس ؟ ولو أحد يعرف التركيبة كاملة بالطريقة العلمية الصحيحة يذكرها لى من فضلكم بالمقادير وطريقة التصنيع بالتفصيل ؟ ارجوا الإهتمام بذلك وجزاكم الله خيرا 

  التركيبة اللتى اعطانى اياها احد اخوانى هى :

  لعمل 20 كيلو كلوركس الوان 
  1 _ ملو بستيلة بلاستيك 18 لتر ماية 
  2 _ ثم نضع 100 جرام بريل ( صابون سائل يعنى شفاف اللى هو قبل ما يتلون ) مع التقليب جيدا 
  3 _ ثم نضع 100 جرام صودا سائلة مع التقليب جيدا 
  4 _ ثم نضع 20 جرام كلور بودرة مع التقليب جيدا 
  5 _ ثم ندوب حوالى 10 جرام لون فسفورك أحمر فى كوب ماية قالى الأخ ده اللى اعطانى التركيبة انه لما تيجى تشترى اللون ده قول عاوز لون فسفورك أحمر اللى هو بيدوب مع الكلور وبعدين بعد اما ادوبه فى كوباية ماية اضعه فى البستيلة وبعدين احط الريحة بالتركيز اللى انا عاوزه 
  6_ 5 _ ثم أكمل باقى الكمية ماية لتكملة الكمية ل 20 لتر

 دية تركيبة ادهانى وادانى تركيبة تانية :
  لعمل 20 لتر كلوركس الوان 
  1 _ ملو بستيلة بلاستيك 18 لتر ماية 
  2 _ ثم نضع نصف كيلو ملح ليمون مع التقليب حتى تمام الذوبان 
  3 _ ثم نضع نصف كيلو أوكسجين مع التقليب جيدا 
  4 _ ثم ندوب حوالى 10 جرام لون فسفورك أحمر فى كوب ماية وبعدين اضعه فى البستيلة وبعدين احط الريحة بالتركيز اللى انا عاوزه
  5 _ ثم أكمل باقى الكمية ماية لتكملة الكمية ل 20 لتر

 ودية طريقة تالتة أخدتها من أخ كمان :
 كلوركس الألوان للغسالات العادية :

 لعمل 20 لتر 
 1 _ ملو بستيلة بلاستيك 18 لتر ماية 
 2_ ثم نضع نصف كيلو ملح ليمون مع التقليب حتى تمام الذوبان 
 3 _ ثم نضع نصف كيلو أوكسجين مع التقليب جيدا 
 4_ ثم نضع نصف كيلو تكسابون بعد تذويبه فى بستيلة خارجية فى ماية ساخنة حتى تمام ذوبانه ثم أضعه فى البستيلة البلاستيك بعد ذلك مع التقليب جيدا 
 5_ ثم نضع ربع كيلو جلسرين مع التقليب جيدا
 6 _ ثم ندوب حوالى 10 جرام لون فسفورك أحمر فى كوب ماية وبعدين اضعه فى البستيلة واشوف اللون بعد التقليب اذا احتاج تانى احط نترة بسيطة جدا وبعدين احط الريحة بالتركيز اللى انا عاوزه
  7 _ ثم أكمل باقى الكمية ماية لتكملة الكمية ل 20 لتر

 فهل هذه التركيبات صحيحة وآمنة على الملابس ارجوا التفصيل فى ذلك واعطائى امثل وأفضل تركيبة لكلوركس الألوان للغسالات الأوتوماتيك وتركيبة الغسالات العادية مع ذكر المقادير وطريقة التصنيع بالتفصيل ؟

  وأخيرا ارجوا ألا اكون قد أثقلت عليكم وجزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخيروتقبل الله منا ومنكم عيد الأضحى المبارك أعاده الله على الأمة الإسلامية بالخير والبركات*​


----------



## brahimA56 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

انا اخى ابحث عن تركيبة معجون تثبيت الزجاج مصطكا بارك الله فيك


----------



## palnet2007 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوعاتكم في غاية الاهمية


----------



## palnet2007 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء من يعرف اي تركيبة صناعة مادة الانتي فوم وهي مادة تستخدم في البويات لمنع الهواء او اي طرق بديلة عن المستورد ارجو مراسلتي لمن يعرف ذلك وله مني كل الشكر


----------



## palnet2007 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء انا ابحث عن خبير في صناعة البويات واريد خبير ولة خبرة جيده جدا في هذا المجال ومستعد للتكاليف اذا تطلب الامر للمساعده في تطوير صناعة البويات لدية


----------



## brahimA56 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

تحية وسلام 
ماهى مكونات معون تثبيت الزجاج مصطكا فى اقرب وقت ممكن بارك الله فيكم


----------



## palnet2007 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الي الاخ الحجرة ابعت لي رسالة خاصة لكي اتواصل معك للمساعدة في صناعة الدهانات من فضلك او ابعت لي ايميلك لكي اشرح لك اينا انا اقف من صناعة الدهان بليز


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*اخى بارك الله فيك أنا اخوك : فتحى الفرماوى ابتدأت فتح محل للمنظفات من فترة قريبة وعاوز *
* آخذ رأيك بارك الله فيك *
* فقد اعطانى احد الإخوة تركيبة لكلوركس الألوان واريد منك اخى ان تعطينى رأيك ؟ هل هى صحيحة وآمنة على الملابس ؟ ولو تعرف أخى التركيبة كاملة بالطريقة العلمية الصحيحة اذكرها لى من فضلك بالمقادير وطريقة التصنيع بالتفصيل كما عودتنا ؟ *
* ارجوا الإهتمام بذلك وجزاك الله خيرا *



*التركيبة اللتى اعطانى اياها احد اخوانى هى :*



*لعمل 20 كيلو كلوركس الوان *
* 1 _ ملو بستيلة بلاستيك 18 لتر ماية *
* 2 _ ثم نضع 100 جرام بريل ( صابون سائل يعنى شفاف اللى هو قبل ما يتلون ) مع التقليب جيدا *
* 3 _ ثم نضع 100 جرام صودا سائلة مع التقليب جيدا *
* 4 _ ثم نضع 20 جرام كلور بودرة مع التقليب جيدا *
* 5 _ ثم ندوب حوالى 10 جرام لون فسفورك أحمر فى كوب ماية قالى الأخ ده اللى اعطانى التركيبة انه لما تيجى تشترى اللون ده قول عاوز لون فسفورك أحمر اللى هو بيدوب مع الكلور وبعدين بعد اما ادوبه فى كوباية ماية اضعه فى البستيلة وبعدين احط الريحة بالتركيز اللى انا عاوزه *
* 6 _ ثم أكمل باقى الكمية ماية لتكملة الكمية ل 20 لتر*



*دية تركيبة ادهانى وادانى تركيبة تانية :*
* لعمل 20 لتر كلوركس الوان *
* 1 _ ملو بستيلة بلاستيك 18 لتر ماية *
* 2 _ ثم نضع نصف كيلو ملح ليمون مع التقليب حتى تمام الذوبان *
* 3 _ ثم نضع نصف كيلو أوكسجين مع التقليب جيدا *
* 4 _ ثم ندوب حوالى 10 جرام لون فسفورك أحمر فى كوب ماية وبعدين اضعه فى البستيلة وبعدين احط الريحة بالتركيز اللى انا عاوزه*
* 5 _ ثم أكمل باقى الكمية ماية لتكملة الكمية ل 20 لتر*



*ودية طريقة تالتة أخدتها من أخ كمان :*
* كلوركس الألوان للغسالات العادية :*



*لعمل 20 لتر *
* 1 _ ملو بستيلة بلاستيك 18 لتر ماية *
* 2_ ثم نضع نصف كيلو ملح ليمون مع التقليب حتى تمام الذوبان *
* 3 _ ثم نضع نصف كيلو أوكسجين مع التقليب جيدا *
* 4_ ثم نضع نصف كيلو تكسابون بعد تذويبه فى بستيلة خارجية فى ماية ساخنة حتى تمام ذوبانه ثم أضعه فى البستيلة البلاستيك بعد ذلك مع التقليب جيدا *
* 5_ ثم نضع ربع كيلو جلسرين مع التقليب جيدا*
* 6 _ ثم ندوب حوالى 10 جرام لون فسفورك أحمر فى كوب ماية وبعدين اضعه فى البستيلة واشوف اللون بعد التقليب اذا احتاج تانى احط نترة بسيطة جدا وبعدين احط الريحة بالتركيز اللى انا عاوزه*
* 7 _ ثم أكمل باقى الكمية ماية لتكملة الكمية ل 20 لتر*



*فهل هذه التركيبات صحيحة وآمنة على الملابس ارجوا التفصيل فى ذلك واعطائى امثل وأفضل تركيبة لكلوركس الألوان للغسالات الأوتوماتيك وتركيبة الغسالات العادية مع ذكر المقادير وطريقة التصنيع بالتفصيل ؟*



*وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## palnet2007 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز الحجرة تركيبتك حلو كثير جدا وجاري التطبيق


----------



## palnet2007 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

مزيد من التقدم والي الامام انشاء الله


----------



## malahy (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بعد التحية ومزيد الاحترام
ارجو افادتي عن خلطة الرخام الصناعي وكيفية الحصول عليها
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## sura72 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

العزيز المحترم الحجرة
مرحبا و واتمنى لك ان تبقى بالسعادة و النجاح انا احتاج طريقة التركيب و صناعة و المكوناتا لمسحوق صبغ الشعر 
و شكرا


----------



## sura72 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

العزيز المحترم الحجرة
مرحبا و واتمنى لك ان تبقى بالسعادة و النجاح انا احتاج طريقة التركيب و صناعة و المكوناتا لمسحوق صبغ الشعر 
اذا يمكن تساعدني في هذا المجال و شكرا


----------



## ahmedmasoud (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يكرمك اخي الكريم الحجره 
تحيه طيبه انا عايز اعرف كيفيه صناعه الورنيش


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (9 ديسمبر 2009)

لو تكرمت طريقة عمل بروسول


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (9 ديسمبر 2009)

وانا كمن انا عايز اعرف كيفيه صناعه الورنيش


----------



## brahimA56 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ماهي تركيبة معجون تثبيت الزجاج مصطكا فى اقرب وقت ممكن باركة الله فيكم


----------



## brahimA56 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

تحية وسلام 
انا اطلب خلطة معجون تثبيت الزجاج مصطكا من فضلك عندى مدة طويلة وانا ابحث لكى اعمل مشروع صغيرة اعيش به براك الله فيك اخوك ابراهيم


----------



## نبيل محمود عبد (12 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد معرفة صناعة معقم الايدي


----------



## brahimA56 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*تحية وسلام 
انا اطلب خلطة معجون تثبيت الزجاج مصطكا من فضلك عندى مدة طويلة وانا ابحث لكى اعمل مشروع صغيرة اعيش به براك الله فيك اخوك ابراهيم*​


----------



## brahimA56 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

*:31:تحية وسلام 
انا اطلب خلطة معجون تثبيت الزجاج مصطكا من فضلك عندى مدة طويلة وانا ابحث لكى اعمل مشروع صغيرة اعيش به براك الله فيك اخوك ابراهيم*​


----------



## happy272 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*بعد التحيه لأعضاء المنتدى, أرجو المساعده من حضراتكم بشأن ماده ethyl methacrylate التى يتم استخدمها فى صالونات تجميل الأظافر لعمل الأظافر الاكريليك الصناعيه. الإستفسار عن سبب ثمنها الباهظ وحقيقه أن كل المتوافر منها فى السوق المصريه مستورد وهل لا يتم صناعتها فى مصر ومن اين يمكن شراءها فى القاهره وتكون صناعه مصريه أقل سعرأً وكيفيه التفريق بينها وبين ماده methyl methacrylate المحظور استخدمها ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## happy272 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*بعد التحيه لأعضاء المنتدى, أرجو المساعده من حضراتكم بشأن ماده ethyl methacrylate التى يتم استخدمها فى صالونات تجميل الأظافر لعمل الأظافر الاكريليك الصناعيه. الإستفسار عن سبب ثمنها الباهظ وحقيقه أن كل المتوافر منها فى السوق المصريه مستورد وهل لا يتم صناعتها فى مصر ومن اين يمكن شراءها فى القاهره وتكون صناعه مصريه أقل سعرأً وكيفيه التفريق بينها وبين ماده methyl methacrylate المحظور استخدمها ؟؟ ولكم جزيل جزيل الشكر*


----------



## بسامووو (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد مساعدتكم في كتابة مشروع تخرج عن صناعة حمض السلفونيك وخصائصه
ولكم مني الدعاء


----------



## fahd elnazy (14 ديسمبر 2009)

أريد أن أصنع كريم حلاقة ما هى المقادير وكيف أصنعها وأخلطها 
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## fahd elnazy (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*عايز أعمل كريم الحلاقة*

أرجو الأفادة 
عايز أعمل كريم حلاقة ما هى المقادير وطرقة عمله سواء الكريم العادى أو الكريم الجيل للحلاقة 
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر
برجاء الرد


----------



## abedjaber1971 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
:11:ارجو منك تزويدي بخلطه الماده اللاصقه الخاصه بالماده اللاصقه لصيد الفئران , واكون لك من الشاكرين.:11:


----------



## brahimA56 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو منك تزويدي بخلطه معجون تثبيت الزجاج فى اقرب وقت ممكن , واكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## brahimA56 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
ماهي تركيبة معجون تثبيت الزجاج مصطكا فى اقرب وقت ممكن باركة الله فيكم*​


----------



## brahimA56 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
ماهي تركيبة معجون تثبيت الزجاج مصطكا فى اقرب وقت ممكن باركة الله فيكم*​


----------



## سلام المهندس معجون (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم انا اعرف ان هذا سؤالي لاتستطيعون الاجابه عليه ولكن عسى ان يوجد احد يستطيع الاجابه عليه وسؤالي هو --- كيف يصنع معجون الزجاج وماهيه المواد الاوليه --- وشكرا---


----------



## سلام المهندس معجون (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد اعرف طريقت عمل معجون الزجاج بل الكامل


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بالنسبه الى الجل المائي لا اعرف المقصود ا\ا كان المقصود بدون كحول او مع كحول فأن النسبة الافضل للكحول في الجل 15% ايثانول


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بالنسبة الى تصنيع الغراء الابيض يحتاج الى معدات معقدة مفاعلات منضمة الحرارة والضغط اما للمعرفة فانواعه التجارية هي تفاعل بين vam + pva


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (31 ديسمبر 2009)

Mmaتستعمل في النظارات الشمسية تقاوم الحرارة وتدخل في صناعة المواد اللاصقة التى تتحمل ضغط وهي اشد سمية


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ahmedmasoud قال:


> الله يكرمك اخي الكريم الحجره
> تحيه طيبه انا عايز اعرف كيفيه صناعه الورنيش


 الورنيش انواعه كثيرة باختصار المستعمل كطلاء نيترو سيلولوز + تولوين والمادة الاولى متفجرة ولا تباع الا لشركة مرخصة


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (31 ديسمبر 2009)

palnet2007 قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء انا ابحث عن خبير في صناعة البويات واريد خبير ولة خبرة جيده جدا في هذا المجال ومستعد للتكاليف اذا تطلب الامر للمساعده في تطوير صناعة البويات لدية


 لا يوجد تكاليف ما المشاكل التي تواجهك


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (31 ديسمبر 2009)

herb قال:


> عندى استفسار عن الجيل ...عندما احاول تخفيفه يمتلآ بفقاعات هوائية ............لو عايز فاكيم .............لماذا لا تظهر هذه الفقاعات وهو تقيل وليس خفيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 هل ما تصنع يحتوي كحول ام لا 
استعمل النقع 12 ساعة


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (31 ديسمبر 2009)

يوسف الغريب قال:


> انا لم احضر جل من قبل ولاكن ارى فقاعات حتى فى العلب الى خارجة من المصانع


 يا اخي تتنافس الشركات الكبيرة في ه\ا المجال ظهور الفوم لا يعيب المنتج ولكن عدم وجودة ميزة من حيث المعالجة الكيميائية والمظخات المكلفة بمكائن التعبئة


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (31 ديسمبر 2009)

palnet2007 قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء من يعرف اي تركيبة صناعة مادة الانتي فوم وهي مادة تستخدم في البويات لمنع الهواء او اي طرق بديلة عن المستورد ارجو مراسلتي لمن يعرف ذلك وله مني كل الشكر


 لا افهمك pykله انواع كثيره مثل 03 +15 وهو متوافر ابحث على جوجل

قلل سرعة الخلاط


----------



## القمودي2009 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

يرجي من الاعضاء المساعدة في الحصول علي المواد الاولية الخام المستخدمة في صناعة( white spirit ) وايت سبيرت وهو احدى اهم المديبات التي تستخدم في صناعة الطلاء وايضا ازالة الشحوم الصناعية


----------



## herb (2 يناير 2010)

فين الاجاباااااااااااااااااااات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


:58::58:


----------



## herb (2 يناير 2010)

:59: :59: :59:


----------



## قطيمان (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو أعطائي الخلطة المناسبة لصناعة البودرة العازلة للرطوبة

وخلطة التي تسرع تصلب البيتون

ولكم خالص الشكر


----------



## مع تحياتى (4 يناير 2010)

الاخوة اعزاء من فضلكم انا عايزة اصنع شامبو طبيعى قدر الامكان و فيه اقل نسبة كيماويات
انا بشترى شامبو بالمواصفات دى من واحدة عطارة و نتيجته على الشعر فوق الممتازة و احسن من اىشامبو حتى المستورد

ارجو ممن لديه خبرة فى هذا المجال ان يساعدنى مع مراعاة ان علاقتى بالكيمياء زى علاقتى بالسوشى اليابانى


----------



## la vie (4 يناير 2010)

لو سمحتوا يا جماعة كنت عاوز تركيبة معجون الاسنان ضروووووووووووورى
و شكرا مقدما
فى انتظار ردودكم


----------



## حسان النعيمي (4 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 يناير 2010)

الاخوة الافاضل الاخ مهدى بكر والاخ الحجرة والاخ الفتى النبيل وكل الاخوة التى لها دراية كافية وخبرة كبيرة بالمنظفات الخاسة بمغاسل المستشفبات اخوكم فى اشد الحاجة لمعرفة التركيبة الكاملة لمزيل بقع الدم بشرح وافى لان هذا ما ينقصنى كى استطيع البدأ بالتوربد للمستشفبات افتوننا مأجورين رحمكم الله والله فى عون العبد ما كان العبد فى عون اخيه


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (6 يناير 2010)

القمودي2009 قال:


> يرجي من الاعضاء المساعدة في الحصول علي المواد الاولية الخام المستخدمة في صناعة( white spirit ) وايت سبيرت وهو احدى اهم المديبات التي تستخدم في صناعة الطلاء وايضا ازالة الشحوم الصناعية


 اخي الكريم الوايت سبرت هو اخف من الكاز بقليل لا يصنع وانما يكرر في محطات تكرير النفط فهلا فسرت سؤالك اذا لم افهم ما تريد وسبق ان اجبت عن سؤالك


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (6 يناير 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل الاخ مهدى بكر والاخ الحجرة والاخ الفتى النبيل وكل الاخوة التى لها دراية كافية وخبرة كبيرة بالمنظفات الخاسة بمغاسل المستشفبات اخوكم فى اشد الحاجة لمعرفة التركيبة الكاملة لمزيل بقع الدم بشرح وافى لان هذا ما ينقصنى كى استطيع البدأ بالتوربد للمستشفبات افتوننا مأجورين رحمكم الله والله فى عون العبد ما كان العبد فى عون اخيه


 اخي الكريم ارجو تزويدي باساس التركيبة التي لديك حتى استطيع مساعدتك واذا لم تكن لديك كون اساس من هذه التركيبة
نونيل فينول %8
حامض الاوكساليك 1%
ايثانول 12%
حامض السيتريك 5 .0 %
وايت سبريت 4%
كربونات الصوديوم 3%
مادةحافظة 2 .0 %
ماء حتى 100% 

كما وارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## a-cad (6 يناير 2010)

*كربونات الرصاص*

ممكن تزودنا بطريقة الحصول على كربونات الرصاص


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (6 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل الفتى النبيل جزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وان شاء المولى عز وجل سوف اطلعك بالنتائج


----------



## كيمست احمد (6 يناير 2010)

ياريت تركيبة ورنيش اخشاب ولك كل الشكر


----------



## abdox33 (7 يناير 2010)

الرجو من الاخوة الافاضل خلطة الطلاء الخارجي للمباني الواقي من الماء. وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## هنداز عبدالرحمن (8 يناير 2010)

*الرجاء الدخول لو عكسنا عملية تصنيع العطور ماذا يحدث*

:7:يمكن صناعة العطور بالتقطير وبطرق اخرى. لكن لو عندنا عطر جاهز ومفروض تعرف المواد الاولية الداخلة في صناعتهو ماهي الطريقة المتبعة


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (8 يناير 2010)

كيمست احمد قال:


> ياريت تركيبة ورنيش اخشاب ولك كل الشكر


 سوف ازودك بتركيبه عما قريب ولكن اود التنبيه ان افضل المواد المستعملة هي مادة السيلولوز مع مذيباتها وان هذه المادة غير متوفرة وان الورنيش الخشبي او اللكر يقسم الى المائي والسولفنت واللكر المائي المستعمل في الخشب هو تفاعل وليس خلط اي انه يحتاج الى ضروف معقده ويمكنك استعمال بعض انواع بايندر الستايرين كلكر وهو مبلمر استخدمت المبلمر كما هو واعطى نتائج مذهلة بنسبة مواد صلبة 55%


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (8 يناير 2010)

abdox33 قال:


> الرجو من الاخوة الافاضل خلطة الطلاء الخارجي للمباني الواقي من الماء. وشكرا جزيلا


 استعمل بايندر الveova بنسبة25% في خلطة الدهان العاديه


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (10 يناير 2010)

أخونا الفتى النيل 
أرجوا من حضرتك تزويدى بالمعلومات التفصيلية عن تركيبة كلوركس الألوان للغسالات العادية والأتوماتيك ؟ مع ذكر طريقة التحضير والمقادير بالتفصيل إن أمكن ؟ وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (11 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل الفتى النبيل اريد الاستفسار عن فائدة مادة النونيل فينول فى مزيل الشحوم والدهون وكذلك فى مزيل بقع الدم وهل يمكن تقليلها


----------



## الصقر30 (11 يناير 2010)

*لصاق*

هل ممكن خلطة لصاق للخشب عاجل مع الشكر


----------



## الفنك (12 يناير 2010)

السلام يا أسياد يا كرام
الله يجازيكم كل خير
أود صناعه دهن الحبه السوداء للتجاره
كدلك دهن مزيل للتعرق


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (13 يناير 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخ الفاضل الفتى النبيل اريد الاستفسار عن فائدة مادة النونيل فينول فى مزيل الشحوم والدهون وكذلك فى مزيل بقع الدم وهل يمكن تقليلها


 
1. مواد فعالة لا أيونية وهي عبارة عن سائل شفاف متوسط اللزوجة نسبة المادة الفعالة فيها تصل إلى 30% وهي قليلة الرغوة ولها قدرة تنظيفية جيدة وتضاف إلى المنتج بنسب لا تقل عن 5% .


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (13 يناير 2010)

فتحى الفرماوى قال:


> أخونا الفتى النيل
> أرجوا من حضرتك تزويدى بالمعلومات التفصيلية عن تركيبة كلوركس الألوان للغسالات العادية والأتوماتيك ؟ مع ذكر طريقة التحضير والمقادير بالتفصيل إن أمكن ؟ وجزاك الله خيرا


كلوركس الالوان اسم المنتج غريب بالنسبة الي ارجو منك توضيح ما المقصود به هل هو مسحوق غسيل ام قاصر لللون وميزته عن غيره


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (13 يناير 2010)

الصقر30 قال:


> هل ممكن خلطة لصاق للخشب عاجل مع الشكر


 

Polyvinyl acetate (PVA) is a rubbery synthetic polymer. It is prepared by polymerization of vinyl acetate monomer, also referred to as VAM.
As an emulsion in water, PVA is sold as an adhesive for porous materials, particularly wood, paper, and cloth. It is the most commonly used wood glue, both as "white glue" and the yellow "carpenter's glue." PVA is widely used in bookbinding and book arts due to its flexibility, and because it is non-acidic, unlike many other polymers.

PVA is a common copolymer with more expensive acrylics, used extensively in paper, paint and industrial coatings, referred to as vinyl acrylics. It can also be used to protect cheese from fungi and humidity. It is slowly attacked by alkali, forming acetic acid as a hydrolysis product. Boron compounds like boric acid or borax will form tackifying precipitates by causing the polymer to cross-link.

PVA is also commonly recommended for use in making leather handcrafted works and papier-mâché.
*Source(s):*

Wikipedia!
هذه المعلومات عن الغراء الخشبي الابيض المعروف 
وهي قيمه ومفيده جدا اقراقها واسأل اسئلتك


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (13 يناير 2010)

أريد تركيبة كريم واقي شمسي بالمكونات و المقادير
أرجو التجاوب و السرعة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (13 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل الفتى النبيل جزاك الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بك و جميع اخوانى على هذا الموقع المحترم شباب المسلمين اريد من حضرتك تركيبة الاسترنوا النوع الجيلاتينى والنوع الجاف وطريقة التصنيع


----------



## اشرف السمنودى (13 يناير 2010)

ارجو من حضراتكم شرح تركيب الفيبر جلاس


----------



## الطبيب الجراح (14 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفتى النبيل المحترم لدي ورق مشببع ب بولي فنيل كحول لونه اسود رصاصي حاولت ازالة اللون الاسود عنه بكل الطرق :الارجاع-الاكسدة- الحموض -القاصرات -العديد من المذيبات ....... فلم افلح ..........اصبغة لاتذوب في اي مذيب ...........ما هو الحل .......و.شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الصقر30 (14 يناير 2010)

*صحيح أم خطأ*

للعلم إني لست كيميائيا لكن هذا ما فهمته وصحح لي إن كنت على خطأ 
من أجل الحصول على غراء للخشب بجب أن نديب pva في الماء . إن كان هذا صحيح فما هي المواد التي يمكن إن تلعب هذا الدور مع المقدير
وهل لذيك الطريقة لصنع غراء الخشب بستعمال الجلود أو العظام 
جزاك الله عني كل خير


----------



## ربيع ملاطم (15 يناير 2010)

أتمني دلك يأخي الكريم .... وبارك الله في علمك وعملك


----------



## samers78 (16 يناير 2010)

*أريد خلطة الورنيش للأحذية*

السلام عليكم الرجاءأفادتي بهذا الموضوع لتصنيع ملمع الأحذية


----------



## elwrd1987 (16 يناير 2010)

ما هي طريقة تصنيع الملمع


----------



## waelfay (16 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## waelfay (16 يناير 2010)

هل عندك طريقة عمل بلسم الشعر


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل الفتى النبيل طمئنا عليك


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (18 يناير 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخ الفاضل الفتى النبيل جزاك الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بك و جميع اخوانى على هذا الموقع المحترم شباب المسلمين اريد من حضرتك تركيبة الاسترنوا النوع الجيلاتينى والنوع الجاف وطريقة التصنيع


 
الاسترنوا لم اسمع به اشرح لي عن المنتج اكثر قد افيدك


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (18 يناير 2010)

waelfay قال:


> هل عندك طريقة عمل بلسم الشعر


سارد عليك عما قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (18 يناير 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخ الفاضل الفتى النبيل طمئنا عليك


الحمد لله انا بخير ولكني مشغول قليلا ارجو ان تكون انت وكل الرائعين بخير


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (18 يناير 2010)

اشرف السمنودى قال:


> ارجو من حضراتكم شرح تركيب الفيبر جلاس


لقد صنعت الواح من مبلمر بولي استر وهو موجود في السوق يباع على انة طلاء للخشب معه منشف ومادة اخرى لا اذكر اسمها جيدا (ايروسيل) وهي بودره بيضاء بلاستيكية وسعر الكيلو بحدود ال10 دولار ولكن لا اعلم عن الواح الفيبر بطريقة صناعيه اي شيء على كل حال اذا هذا ما اردت اخبرني


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (18 يناير 2010)

الطبيب الجراح قال:


> الاخ الفتى النبيل المحترم لدي ورق مشببع ب بولي فنيل كحول لونه اسود رصاصي حاولت ازالة اللون الاسود عنه بكل الطرق :الارجاع-الاكسدة- الحموض -القاصرات -العديد من المذيبات ....... فلم افلح ..........اصبغة لاتذوب في اي مذيب ...........ما هو الحل .......و.شكرا جزيلا


 قد اجاب الفاضل عثمان الراوي عن الموضوع


*While this particular scam is usually referred to black dollar scam, actually any worldwide currency can be used for the act. The victim somehow has been involved into believing they can get rich quick through actual money laundering. Victims are conned to believe they literally can wash money. The con artists can be very charismatic, intelligent and persuasive individuals who search for foreign victims with a promise they can get rich quick. Don’t underestimate the skills and the charisma of these scammers! While it may appear rather stupid that anyone could fall for such a scheme, you would have to see such a person in action and witness the almost hypnotic power behind these lying eyes.

Unsuspecting, the victims are being presented with a suitcase full of black paper in the size of real money. Scammers will tell this money is painted black to get past the airport scanners or being refused by the government and as such now painted black. Mixed in this suitcase are a few real bank notes, which are painted with a black substance. The suitcase is shown to the victim. The criminal, appearing as if choosing the black dollar randomly, while knowing exactly where he hid the few real painter black notes, picks the bank note and pours it into a “secret chemical substance” and thus making the black paint go away from the real money.

The victim then is being told that this whole suitcase can be washed with this “expensive substance”. A huge potential return on investment and greed opens the wallets of the victims, who pay large sums, usually tens of thousands of dollars for this supposed secret chemical liquid. After the substance has been bought by the victim, the criminal will give instructions for the use of the chemical remover and all of these instructions will be made to buy scammer a little time. Either that you are supposed to place the substance into a refrigerator for 96 hours… or after you have mixed all the ingredients, they have to stand still a particular amount of time. Of course after you realized you are washing black paper with water and an aspirine in it, it is already too late*

*Source(s):*

واقول ان المركب الذكور مادة شبه شفافه في الماء وهو لا يشكل فيلم بل طبقة خفيفه 
وافضل مذيب للمركب هو الماء 
ولست ادري هل انت من النصابين او المنصوب عليهم 
اما بالنسبه لي فأنا مفلس


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (18 يناير 2010)

الصقر30 قال:


> للعلم إني لست كيميائيا لكن هذا ما فهمته وصحح لي إن كنت على خطأ
> من أجل الحصول على غراء للخشب بجب أن نديب pva في الماء . إن كان هذا صحيح فما هي المواد التي يمكن إن تلعب هذا الدور مع المقدير
> وهل لذيك الطريقة لصنع غراء الخشب بستعمال الجلود أو العظام
> جزاك الله عني كل خير


 
غراء الخشب بستعمال الجلود أو العظام لا علم لي ولكن كنت اذيب قديما مادة لاصقة مشهوره عند اهل الموبيليا لتلبيس قشره البلوط واصلها من العظام تذاب بالماء الساخن
من أجل الحصول على غراء للخشب بجب أن نديب pva في الماء صحيح ولكن العملية معقدة ليست خلط باختصار مكلفة جدا 100 الف دولار اعتقد ليس من باب التعقيد ولكن حصل المواد التي ذكرتها وانا جاهز 
للعلم مادة الpva هي بودرة او مثل حبات الملح حيث يطلق مجازا على الغراءpva ومادة فينيل استيت مونمر وامونيوم بير سلفيت كمساعد للتفاعل ومواد اخرى متوفره المهم ما ذكرتة لك


وبالتوفيق


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم الفاضل الفتى النبيل حمدا لله انك بخير ونتمنى ان تكون وجميع اخوانى فى احسن حال بالنسبة لموضوع الاسترنوا هو مادة شمعية بها كحول يتم اشعالها تحت الماكولات لتظل ساخنة لمدة طويلة وذلك فى البوفيهات المفتوحة


----------



## mawarteshraqa (19 يناير 2010)

*أريد أن أصنع كريم حلاقة ما هى المقادير وكيف أصنعها وأخلطها 
شكراً جزيلاً*​


----------



## الصقر30 (20 يناير 2010)

الحجرة قال:


> أخي فارسي شكراً لمشاركتك معنا بالنسبة لغراء الخشب المواد المتوفرة في الدول العربية هي المواد التي استخدمها القدماء في صناعة الغراء وهي عظام الحيوانات وهذه الطريقة الان اصبحت مكلفة جداً لانو كيلو لحم الغنم او البقر يعادل 5 دولار وبسبب كثرة ارتفاع الاسعار صار كتير من الناس ما يكبو العظام بيعملوهم شوربة و عظام الكلاب و القطط لا تكفي لذلك صار الغراء يصنع من المواد البترولية وهي البوليمر والجير مخلوط بالماء وبعضهم يضع النشا ويقلل البولبمر لانه مرتفع الثمن او ما يسما بغراء البودرة
> واخي لي طلب عندك أن امكن اريد سعر غراء البودرة عندكم في سوريا وشكراً لك مرة ثانية.


 
هل يمكنك أخي أن ترينا الطريقة لصنع لصاق الخشب بستعمال الجلول لأن يمكنني أن أحصل عليها بثمن مناسب و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## wax (21 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الأخ الفتى النبيل أشكرك على مواصلة هذا العمل الرائع

أنا عندي مشروع تاجري خاص بتلميع السيارت wax
وأريد تصنيع بعض المواد التي أستطيع تصنيعها بنفسي
هل لي أعرف تركيبة
التلميع الخارجي
تلميع الجلد 
تلميع الزجاج
والبلاستيك
والأطارات
وأزالة الشحوم
وعطر السيارة
وغير ذالك

أن كنت تعرفها أو أحداها فانا بنتظارك


----------



## samers78 (21 يناير 2010)

*[email protected]*

الرجاء التكرم علينا وأعطائي طرق صنع البويا الملمعة للأحذية وما هو دور الغلسرين


----------



## gaberarafat (21 يناير 2010)

لو تكرمت يا أخى ارجو منك تزويدى بطريقة تصنيع دهان وملمع الاحذية بمختلف الالوان وكذا كيفية صنع اسكوتش برايت لتلميع الاحذية


----------



## wax (22 يناير 2010)

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الأخ الفتى النبيل أشكرك على مواصلة هذا العمل الرائع

أنا عندي مشروع تاجري خاص بتلميع السيارت wax
وأريد تصنيع بعض المواد التي أستطيع تصنيعها بنفسي
هل لي أعرف تركيبة
التلميع الخارجي
تلميع الجلد 
تلميع الزجاج
والبلاستيك
والأطارات
وأزالة الشحوم
وعطر السيارة
وغير ذالك

أن كنت تعرفها أو أحداها فانا بنتظارك*​


----------



## ghaith odeh (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اسال,هل يعرف اي شخص طريقة عمل الصبغة السوداء للمواد البلاستيكية من مادة(carbon black)مع الشكر


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (25 يناير 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخ الكريم الفاضل الفتى النبيل حمدا لله انك بخير ونتمنى ان تكون وجميع اخوانى فى احسن حال بالنسبة لموضوع الاسترنوا هو مادة شمعية بها كحول يتم اشعالها تحت الماكولات لتظل ساخنة لمدة طويلة وذلك فى البوفيهات المفتوحة


الكحول المستخدم فيها هو الايثانول او الايزو بروبانول
هذا ما اعلم يضاف بنسب كبيره تصل الى 90% 
هل المادة الشمعية شحمية ام ثكنر ارجو منك الرد او اعطاء خصائصها كتب في المنتدى عن هذا الموضوع لا اذكر اين وببساطة هو كاربومير وكحول


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (25 يناير 2010)

سراج الدين عابد قال:


> أريد تركيبة كريم واقي شمسي بالمكونات و المقادير
> أرجو التجاوب و السرعة جزاكم الله خيرا


 


هذ الملف شامل عن الموضوع وعن مستحضرات التجميل ارجو الاستفادة والدعاء لي


:56::56::56:


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (25 يناير 2010)

wax قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الأخ الفتى النبيل أشكرك على مواصلة هذا العمل الرائع
> 
> أنا عندي مشروع تاجري خاص بتلميع السيارت wax
> ...


 

المعلومات المتوفرة عندي في هذه المواضيع مكتوبة على اوراق وبالتالي يصعب كتابتها مره واحد لذلك ارجو كتابة اي مجال ستبدا فيه اولا وان شاء الله ساساعدك وبعد خبرتي في مجال التصنيع والانتاج اود ان اشرح التالي لك ولجيع المهتمين 
اولا ابحث عن المنتج الذي له تسويق جيد 
ثانيا ابدا في تجهيز معلومات بسيطة 
ابحث عن المواد الخام وحصل عينات 
ثالثا ابدأ بالتجربة المبنية على اساس علمي
ثم ابحث عن العبوات المناسبة
طور التركيبة الموجودة عندك 
ثم اخيرا الانتاج 

وبعد النتهاء من المنتج الاول ابحث عن المنتج الاخر وهكذا


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (25 يناير 2010)

samers78 قال:


> الرجاء التكرم علينا وأعطائي طرق صنع البويا الملمعة للأحذية
> 
> 
> ليست لدي معلومات تفصيلية عن الموضوع
> ...


 له الدور الاساس وه مادة ملمعه باختصار اذا وضعت صغة سوداء استعمل كاربون بلاك وجليسرين فانك سوف تحصل على ملمع جيد


وعلى سبيل الفكاهه فانني استعمل الجليسرين في تلميع احذيتي ويعطي نتيجه جيدة اضافة ان الجلسرين يطري الجلد والبلاستيك ويمنع التشققات


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (25 يناير 2010)

اخى الكريم الفتى النبيل جزاك الله عنا كل خير ولا استطيع التعبير عن مدى سعادتى بوجودك على هذا المنتدى الرائع وانك واحدا بين كل هؤلاء الرائعين المبدعين جزاك وجزاهم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (25 يناير 2010)

جزالك الله كل خير اخي الفتى النبيل


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (25 يناير 2010)

السيد الفتى النبيل ارجو منك اعطائي خلطة جل الارضيات الاخضر الجل العملاق بجودة جيدة جدا وبسعر رخيص نوعا ما 
وشكرا لك سلفا


----------



## مسرة التكريتي (26 يناير 2010)

بارك الله في كل الجهود المبذوله


----------



## vazellen (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم أريد تزويد بطريقة صناعة ملمع الاطارات


----------



## كوبرا_555 (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا ع الفائده


----------



## كوبرا_555 (28 يناير 2010)

*شكرا ع الفائده*​


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (28 يناير 2010)

الفتىالنبيل قال:


> هذ الملف شامل عن الموضوع وعن مستحضرات التجميل ارجو الاستفادة والدعاء لي
> 
> 
> :56::56::56:


 

لك خالص شكري و شديد امتناني 
و أخيرا بعد بحث طويل وسؤال وطلب و رجاء و ...........و ...........

بارك الله فيك و أدامك و جعلك من سعداء الدارين


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (31 يناير 2010)

vazellen قال:


> السلام عليكم أريد تزويد بطريقة صناعة ملمع الاطارات


 

المادة التي تستعمل في تلميع اطارات السيارات هي مادة الجلسرين الخام


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (31 يناير 2010)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> السيد الفتى النبيل ارجو منك اعطائي خلطة جل الارضيات الاخضر الجل العملاق بجودة جيدة جدا وبسعر رخيص نوعا ما
> وشكرا لك سلفا


 
خلطة لجل الارضيات

المادة % 
حامض السلفونيك 13 
صودا كاوية 1.625 
تكسابون 0.5 
كمبرلا ن 1 
زيت صنوبر 5.5 
مادة حافظة 0.2 
لون *
*ماء حتى 100%*



ارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (31 يناير 2010)

سراج الدين عابد قال:


> لك خالص شكري و شديد امتناني
> و أخيرا بعد بحث طويل وسؤال وطلب و رجاء و ...........و ...........
> 
> بارك الله فيك و أدامك و جعلك من سعداء الدارين


 


اخي الكريم شكرا على تعليقك :75::75:

واتمنى من الجميع ان يدلي بدلوه 

والى الامام 

الى الامام


لنرتقي بالعلوم العربية

واود ان اذكر ان المعلومات موجودة في بطون الكتب وتحتاج منا الى البحث فقط 

والله الموفق


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (31 يناير 2010)

gaberarafat قال:


> لو تكرمت يا أخى ارجو منك تزويدى بطريقة تصنيع دهان وملمع الاحذية بمختلف الالوان وكذا كيفية صنع اسكوتش برايت لتلميع الاحذية


 

ليس لدي معلومات مفصلة عن الموضوع ولكن معلومات عن الالوان (الصبغات بشكل عام على كل حال استخدم الصبغات المعروفة 

ومن خلال خبرتي لا اعتقد ان الموضوع معقد الا في كيفية الحصول على مطحون جيد من الصبغة mill


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (31 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم الفتى النبيل انك اسم على مسمى اريد منك اخى تركيبة مزيل الاملاح واريد ان اعرف من اى دولة اخى وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (31 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفتى النبيل
ويا ريت اخي تتكرم عليي وتشرحلي طريقة الخلط وانا شاكر مجهودك كتير
السلام عليكم


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (31 يناير 2010)

اخي الفتى النبيل طريقة خلط جل الارضيات الاخضر


----------



## ديمة نحاس (3 فبراير 2010)

أرجوكم أريد تركيبة و طريقة تصنيع جل العملاق لتنظيف الأراضي


----------



## عباس ابراهيم بدوي (4 فبراير 2010)

صباحكو قال:


> الاخ الحجرة المحترم لاتبخل علينا مما عندك من خلطات للمنظفات و مستحضرات التجميل


وصابون البدره


----------



## royal soap (4 فبراير 2010)

*صناعة الصابون من زيوت الطعام النباتية المستخدمة*

اخي الكريم أسعد الله ايامكم , لدينا زيوت طعام مستعملة ومفلترة جاهزة لصناعة الصابون ولدينا خبرة محدودة في هذا المجال إن امكن إفادتنا بمعلومات علمية ونسب خلط قياسية علما باننى بدات بمشروع لصناعة صابون الغسيل الجاف ( البلدي ) ولدي جميع التجهيزات لبداء الانتاج بشكل تجاري , ولدي بعض الصعوبات في الانتاج وأحتاج الي دعم فنى جزاكم الله خير ا . كما يمكن التواصل على البريد الالكترونى : 
[email protected]


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (12 فبراير 2010)

عذرا لتأخري في الرد 



سأرد عما قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (12 فبراير 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخ الكريم الفتى النبيل انك اسم على مسمى اريد منك اخى تركيبة مزيل الاملاح واريد ان اعرف من اى دولة اخى وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


 

انا من الاردن


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (12 فبراير 2010)

royal soap قال:


> اخي الكريم أسعد الله ايامكم , لدينا زيوت طعام مستعملة ومفلترة جاهزة لصناعة الصابون ولدينا خبرة محدودة في هذا المجال إن امكن إفادتنا بمعلومات علمية ونسب خلط قياسية علما باننى بدات بمشروع لصناعة صابون الغسيل الجاف ( البلدي ) ولدي جميع التجهيزات لبداء الانتاج بشكل تجاري , ولدي بعض الصعوبات في الانتاج وأحتاج الي دعم فنى جزاكم الله خير ا . كما يمكن التواصل على البريد الالكترونى :
> [email protected]


 

ما الصعوبات التى تواجهك وان شاء الله استطيع مساعدتك


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (12 فبراير 2010)

ديمة نحاس قال:


> أرجوكم أريد تركيبة و طريقة تصنيع جل العملاق لتنظيف الأراضي


 

لجميع الذين يسالون عن الموضوع ساقدم لكم الشرح الوافي ان شاءالله


----------



## كمال بريكة (12 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اعرف الأسم العلمي ل الإيتا و البص والورميدين11


----------



## حيدر الملاح (13 فبراير 2010)

الاخ الحجرة المحترم في البداية نشكرك على المعلومات القيمة ارجو معرفة خلطة لازالة التكلسات الكاربونية على الاسطح المعدنية

مع التحية


----------



## حسان النعيمي (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## بووذن (14 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز انا بحاجه ماسة لمعرفة طرق صناعة المعقمات بطرق تجارية . ياريت تكون بدون كحول .


----------



## بووذن (14 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## الظافر محمود (14 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بعد التحية ؛؛؛
سوئلي صعب شوية بس اكيد انت عارف الاجابة ان شاء الله
ما هي تركيبة تصنيع ماء التبريد ( الماء الاخضر ) الخاص بالرديتير 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هدااايا (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليلكم ابغى طريقة ازالة البقع الموجودةع الدولارت لانى تعبت من البحث


----------



## ادهم الجندي (15 فبراير 2010)

خلطة اليود اسائل


----------



## دى ماركو (15 فبراير 2010)

اخى الحجره 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دى ماركو (15 فبراير 2010)

اولا احب اضيف تقديرى وشكرى لكل من ساهم فى هذا الموقع
من إشتراكات متميزه 
بس بجد نفسى الاقى يبقى فى حلول فعاله للاخوه اللى عندهم مشاريع قائمة
وان شاء الله يبقى فى وانا من ناحيتى اى حد عنده مشكله لو حتى ما اعرفش عنها اى حاجه هاحاول استفسر عنها واخدمه ان شاء الله 
والله المستعان


----------



## دى ماركو (15 فبراير 2010)

اولا


----------



## دى ماركو (15 فبراير 2010)

فيما يخص : الصناعات الخاصة بالعنايه بالشعر 
اى إستفسار انا فى الخدمه 
وكمان ممكن اوفر خلطات جاهزه لسعر مناسب للمبتدئين لبعض الاصناف 
مثل : جل الشعر / والشامبو / والشاور / بلسم الشعر 
لطلبات الجملة والتوريدات


----------



## هدااايا (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ابغى لازالة الصبغة الموجودة ع الدولارت تعبت ولاحصلتها


----------



## دى ماركو (15 فبراير 2010)

وهناك خلطات ان شاء الله اوردها لكم.


----------



## دى ماركو (15 فبراير 2010)

الجل المائى هو اللى بيدى للشعر مظهر مبلل
بخلاف الجل المثبت اللى بيدى للشعر قوه فى الملمس


----------



## دى ماركو (15 فبراير 2010)

اخى الفتى النبيل 
موش مكلف ان الجلسرين الخام يستخدم فى تلميع الاطارات
ارجو الافاده؟


----------



## دى ماركو (15 فبراير 2010)

اخى الكريم / الفتى النبيل 
اولا احب انى اضيف شكرى وتقديرى لك على المشاركات المتميزة مع الاخوه 
واحب انى اتشرف بمعرفتك
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دى ماركو (16 فبراير 2010)

اخى الكريم / كمال بريكه 
حدد اولا 
اسم الماده وانت عاوز تستخدمها فى ايه ؟


----------



## phyyyyy (17 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى دى ماركو ارجومن حضرتك توضيح تركيبة الديتول


----------



## ثائر داود (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات ولكن نرجو تزويدنا بخلطات لأكتر من نوع صابون ليس السائل فقط وانما لمعجون البلاط وغيره من المنظفات 
ولك وللاخوان جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (18 فبراير 2010)

*ما هى تركيبة كلوركس الألوان ؟ وماهى طريقة التصنيع ؟ أرجوا ذكر المقادير وطريقة التصنيع بالتفصيل للأهمية ؟ وماهى المادة الفعالة فيه ؟ فقد سمعت أنه يدخل فيه الأوكسجين ؟ فهل هذه المعلومات صحيحة ؟​
 أرجوا تصحيح هذه المعلومة ؟ كما ارجوا ذكر نسب التركيبة وطريقة التصنيع بالتفصيل ؟ وماهى المادة الفعالة الأساسية فيه ؟ أرجوا ذكر مواد التركيبة واسمائها التجارية المعروفة به فى السوق؟​

 وجزاكم الله خيرا​

 فقد اعطانى احد اخوانى من خارج الملتقى هذه الطرق ولا اعرف مدى صحتها وانا اريد الطريقة الصحيحة والنسب والمواد الداخلة فى التركيبة بالتفصيل للأهمية ​
 ارجوا الإهتمام وجزاكم الله خيرا​

 كلوركس الألوان للغسالات العادية (الطريقة الأولي)​
لعمل 20 لتر كلوركس الوان​
1. ملو بستلة بلاستيك 18 لتر ماء​
2. ثم نضع 100 جرام بريل ( صابون سائل يعنى شفاف اللى هو قبل مايتلون ) مع التقليب جيدا​
3. ثم نضع 100 جرام صودا سائلة معالتقليب جيدا​
4. ثم نضع 20 جرام كلور بودرة مع التقليب جيدا​
5. ثم ندوب حوالى 10 جرام لون فسفورك أحمر فى كوب ماية قالىالأخ ده اللى اعطانى التركيبة انه لما تيجى تشترى اللون ده قول عاوز لون فسفوركأحمر اللى هو بيدوب مع الكلور وبعدين بعد اما ادوبه فى كوباية ماية اضعه فىالبستيلة وبعدين احط الريحة بالتركيز اللى انا عاوزه​
6.ثم أكمل باقى الكمية ماية لتكملة الكمية ل 20 لتر​

[font=الشهيد محمد الدره]كلوركس الألوان للغسالات العادية (الطريقة الثانية)[/font]​
لعمل 20 لتر كلوركس الوان​
1.ملو بستيلة بلاستيك 18 لتر ماية​
2.ثمنضع نصف كيلو ملح ليمون مع التقليب حتى تمام الذوبان​
3.ثم نضعنصف كيلو أوكسجين مع التقليب جيدا​
**4.ثم ندوب حوالى 10 جرام لونفسفورك أحمر فى كوب ماية وبعدين اضعه فى البستيلة وبعدين احط الريحة بالتركيز اللىانا عاوزه*​*
5. ثم أكمل باقى الكمية ماية لتكملة الكمية ل 20لتر​

[font=الشهيد محمد الدره]كلوركس الألوان للغسالات العادية (الطريقة الثالثة)[/font]​

لعمل 20 لتر​
1. ملوبستيلة بلاستيك 18 لتر ماية​
2.ثم نضع نصف كيلو ملح ليمون مع التقليب حتى تمامالذوبان​
3.ثم نضع نصف كيلو أوكسجين مع التقليب جيدا​
4.ثم نضع نصف كيلو تكسابون بعد تذويبه فى بستيلة خارجيةفى ماية ساخنة حتى تمام ذوبانه ثم أضعه فى البستيلة البلاستيك بعد ذلك مع التقليبجيدا​
5.ثم نضع ربع كيلو جلسرين مع التقليب جيدا​
6.ثم ندوب حوالى 10 جرام لون فسفورك أحمر فى كوب ماية وبعدين اضعه فى البستيلةواشوف اللون بعد التقليب اذا احتاج تانى احط نترة بسيطة جدا وبعدين احط الريحةبالتركيز اللى انا عاوزه​
7.ثم أكمل باقى الكمية ماية لتكملةالكمية لـ 20 لتر​

أرجوا تصحيح هذه المعلومات؟ كما ارجوا ذكر نسب التركيبة وطريقة التصنيع بالتفصيل ؟ وماهى المادة الفعالة الأساسية فيه ؟ أرجوا ذكر مواد التركيبة واسمائها التجارية المعروفة به فى السوق؟*​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (19 فبراير 2010)

اخى الكريم فتحى الفرماوى الطريقة الثالثة جيدة و ساخبرك بما اعلمه غدا ان شاء الله


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (20 فبراير 2010)

دى ماركو قال:


> اخى الفتى النبيل
> موش مكلف ان الجلسرين الخام يستخدم فى تلميع الاطارات
> ارجو الافاده؟


 


يمكن تخفيفة بالماء 
ويوجد في السوق انواع مخففه وانواع غير مخففة 
كما ان السعر يعتمد على نوع الجلسرين المستخدم طبي او صناعي


----------



## منذر الجندي (20 فبراير 2010)

أرجو تزويدي بمعلومات عن عناصر و المواد الكيميائية التي يتكون منها خشب mdfوكيف يصنع 
شكرا


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (20 فبراير 2010)

دى ماركو قال:


> فيما يخص : الصناعات الخاصة بالعنايه بالشعر
> اى إستفسار انا فى الخدمه
> وكمان ممكن اوفر خلطات جاهزه لسعر مناسب للمبتدئين لبعض الاصناف
> مثل : جل الشعر / والشامبو / والشاور / بلسم الشعر
> لطلبات الجملة والتوريدات


 

اتشرف بمعرفتك 
هل لديك مواد خام للتوريد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لاني احتاج اليها

وشكرا لك


----------



## دريد 33 (1 مارس 2010)

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام تزويدي بمعلومات عن المواد المستخدمة في صناعة الجل للشعر


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (1 مارس 2010)

دريد 33 قال:


> ارجو من الاخوة الكرام تزويدي بمعلومات عن المواد المستخدمة في صناعة الجل للشعر


 

كاربومير
p.v.p
تراي ايثانول امين
ايثانول
ذكر الموضوع بشكل كبير في المنتدى 

وأود ان اشير الى ان اغلب ما ذكر ليس فية مادة مثبتة وهي الاساس
لان الكاربومير هو عبارة عن ثكنر فقط 

نسبة المادة المثبتة في اغلب المواصفات العربية هي اقل شيء 2% وهي الpvp


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (1 مارس 2010)

الظافر محمود قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد التحية ؛؛؛
> سوئلي صعب شوية بس اكيد انت عارف الاجابة ان شاء الله
> ما هي تركيبة تصنيع ماء التبريد ( الماء الاخضر ) الخاص بالرديتير
> ...


 

ايثلين جلايكول بنسبة 5% الى الماء 

بالاضافة الى الصبغة 

انا غير متأكد من المنتج الموجود في السوق ولكن ادرس خصائص مركبات الجلايكول

ونظريا المعلومات دقيقة عمليا لست ادري
:63::63:


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (1 مارس 2010)

منذر الجندي قال:


> أرجو تزويدي بمعلومات عن عناصر و المواد الكيميائية التي يتكون منها خشب mdfوكيف يصنع
> شكرا


 

نشارة خشب ومكابس للكبس والقص

اذا حصلت المكابس يبقى عندك المادة الرابطة فقط ويمكن استعمال الغراء العادي

او استيرادها ضمن خصائص مقاومة للرطوبة وبنفس التكلفة تقريبا


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (1 مارس 2010)

الفتىالنبيل قال:


> لجميع الذين يسالون عن الموضوع ساقدم لكم الشرح الوافي ان شاءالله


 

طريقة خلط منضف الارضيات


اذابة الصودا في ثلث كمية الماء
يضاف السلفونيك
التكسابون
باقي كمية الماء
ثم الكمبرلان
اللون والمادة الحافضة
ثم زيت الصنوبر قليلا قليلا
للوصول الى اللزوجة المطلوبة

اذا كانت اللزوجة قليلة يمكن اضافة اخر كميات من الزيت دفعات كبيرة ولكن هذة العملية تؤثر على سرعة التفريع



عملية الخلط سهلة اذا عندك اساس صناعة المنضفات السائلة 

اقصد كيف تتعامل مع الصودا 

والعطر واللون قبل زيادة اللزوجة و............


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (1 مارس 2010)

فتحى الفرماوى قال:


> *ما هى تركيبة كلوركس الألوان ؟ وماهى طريقة التصنيع ؟ أرجوا ذكر المقادير وطريقة التصنيع بالتفصيل للأهمية ؟ وماهى المادة الفعالة فيه ؟ فقد سمعت أنه يدخل فيه الأوكسجين ؟ فهل هذه المعلومات صحيحة ؟​*​
> 
> 
> *أرجوا تصحيح هذه المعلومة ؟ كما ارجوا ذكر نسب التركيبة وطريقة التصنيع بالتفصيل ؟ وماهى المادة الفعالة الأساسية فيه ؟ أرجوا ذكر مواد التركيبة واسمائها التجارية المعروفة به فى السوق؟​​​*​
> ...


 اخي الكريم لقد قرات الموضوع اكثر من خمس مرات ووقفت حائرا 

ارجو من الذين لديهم علم في الموضوع ان يشاركو 

ثم ما هو الصابون السائل قبل التلوين وهل وجدته في السوق 

عذرا للطرح ولكن هل تريد تصنيع مركب قاصر للون (مركب كلورين)(هايبو كلوريت الصوديوم) وهذه نسبتها 6% في افضل المبيضات 

ثم هل الاوكسجين هو مركب فوق اكسيد الهيدرجين ام مركب قاصر اخر



ارجو من الاخوة الاجابة للفائده


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (1 مارس 2010)

بووذن قال:


> اخي العزيز انا بحاجه ماسة لمعرفة طرق صناعة المعقمات بطرق تجارية . ياريت تكون بدون كحول .


 
معقم لماذا 
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (1 مارس 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخ الكريم الفتى النبيل انك اسم على مسمى اريد منك اخى تركيبة مزيل الاملاح واريد ان اعرف من اى دولة اخى وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


 

تقصد مزيل الكلس 

استعمل الصودا الكاوية
هيدروكسيد الصوديوم 50%
ماء50%:15::15::15:


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (1 مارس 2010)

الفتىالنبيل قال:


> اخي الكريم لقد قرات الموضوع اكثر من خمس مرات ووقفت حائرا
> 
> ارجو من الذين لديهم علم في الموضوع ان يشاركو
> 
> ...


 
لقد قرات التعليقات على الموضوع
واتمنى من الاخ خالد يونس والفرماوي والاخوة التكلم عن تجاربهم في الموضوع


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (2 مارس 2010)

الفتىالنبيل قال:


> تقصد مزيل الكلس
> 
> استعمل الصودا الكاوية
> هيدروكسيد الصوديوم 50%
> ماء50%:15::15::15:


 جزاك الله اخى خيرا كثيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (2 مارس 2010)

الفتىالنبيل قال:


> لقد قرات التعليقات على الموضوع
> واتمنى من الاخ خالد يونس والفرماوي والاخوة التكلم عن تجاربهم في الموضوع


قد كتبت التركيبة للاخ فتحى وهى مجربة عندى وناجحة وقريبة من منتج كلوركس المتواجد عندنا فى مصر وهى عبارة عن صابون سائل متوسط اللزوجة او اقل من المتوسط ويضاف عليه المواد التى ذكرها اخانا قتحى فى الطريقة الثالثة كما يمكن اضافة 100 جرام نونيل فينول كما يمكن اضافة مانع رغوة علما بان منتج كلوركس الالوان الذى تنتجه الشركة العالمية به بعض الرغوةوجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## زينة اياد (2 مارس 2010)

اتمنى تزويدي بخطوات تحضير التراسوند جل


----------



## مهندس جديد2010 (2 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

اريد معرفة طريقة عمل حمام كريم الشعر

وافضل المكونات التي تضاف علية للتطرية واللمعان

وهل الافضل الخلاصات المائية ولا الزيتية

وكمان احسن مسك للبشرة ومكونتة

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## zeanb (2 مارس 2010)

اريد عمل صابون سائل يستخدم فى المزارع


----------



## nervien (3 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ارجو من سيادتك افادتي بالطرق المختلفه لتصنيع المنظفات خاصه الغسالات الاوتوماتيك
وشكرا
في انتظار رد سيادتك​


----------



## mohhamde (3 مارس 2010)

*طلب من اخوانى المهندسين الكميائين*

برجاء الافاده اريد عمل حجر لتلميع الرخام و صقله انا عرفت المواد الفعاله فى تركيب حجر التلميع و هى ملح اوكزليك اسيد و اكسيد الماغنسيوم و كلوريد الماغنسيوم اريد معرفه ماده كيماويه تقوم بعزل ملح الاوكزليك اسيد عن باقى العناصر و هى اكسيد الماغنسيوم و الكلوريد حتى لا يتفاعل معهم.......ماده تقوم بعزل ملح الاوكزليك اسيد


و لكم منى وافر و الاحترام ودى اول مشاركه ليا بسؤال ان شاء الله المشاركات التانيه تبقى لافاده هذا المنتدى الكريم و اعضائه


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (4 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## برفكت (6 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدى بمعايير تصنيع الاسفنج وشكرا لكم


----------



## ابراهيم البروفيسير (8 مارس 2010)

افادكم الله بما فيه الخير للبشريه وارجو فى كل مره كتابه موضوع من هذا الكتاب وتوكل على الله


----------



## معتز البدوى (8 مارس 2010)

اريد خلطة بسيطه لعمل الغراء


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (9 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم ماهو pcmx


----------



## هنداز الجزولي (14 مارس 2010)

*احتاج كيميائين مختصين في مجال المنظفات*




> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اني احتاج الى خبرتك لمعرفه طريقه تصنيع المركبات التاليه
> سيلفونيك اسيد LABSA -
> تكسابون SLES
> ...


​


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (14 مارس 2010)

الفنك قال:


> اود معرفه كريم و دهن مزيل التعرق


أناأضم طلبي لطلب الأخ الفنك

لا أعرف إن تم الرد عليه بحثت لكن ماشاء الله الموضوع صار كبير ......كبير

و محتاجها بسرعة جزاكم الله كل خير
و لو بالإمكان تكون المادة الفعالة هي الشبة : سلفات اللألمنيوم و البوتاسيوم
جربت أحملها على كريم أصبح قوامه رقيق (مو مشكلة أريده بعبوات مزودة بكرة مثل ريكسونا)
لكن المشكلة تحس القوام حُبيبي


----------



## حسين حواتمه (14 مارس 2010)

*الاردن الزرقاء*

تحيه واحترام ارجو افادتي بطريقة عمل هاند كلينر الرملي ولكم مني كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (14 مارس 2010)

بارك الله لكم


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (14 مارس 2010)

مرحبا للجميع

ارجو من الاخوة طرح السوال بشكل محدد حتى استطيع اجابتة وذكر الاسماء قدر الامكان بطريقة واضحة بالاضافة الى الاسم التجاري


وارجو من الاخوة الذين لديهم معلومات ان لا يبخلو بمعلوماتهم ولا يتكاسلو بالرد


وحتى لا ينتظرني بعض الاخوة

ليس لدي معلومات صناعية اكيدة عن صناعة الاسفنج 


وارجو ان تبحثو في الامنتدى بشكل عام عن اسئلتكم لان بعض الاسئلة اجيب عنها اكثر من مرة


وشكرا للجميع


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (14 مارس 2010)

زينة اياد قال:


> اتمنى تزويدي بخطوات تحضير التراسوند جل


 


اعمل بحث على جوجل عن موقع صيدلي المستقبل 
ارشيف التركيبات الصيدلانية

ستجد ما تريد بشكل واضح 
وباختصار هو ثكنر وكحول


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (14 مارس 2010)

ما هو الإسم التجارى ل للوايت سبرايت


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (14 مارس 2010)

وهل كربونات الصوديوم هى الزهرة البييضة


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (14 مارس 2010)

وما هو الإسم التجارى للمظهر الضوئى الذى يدخل فى تركيبة كلوركس الألوان


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (14 مارس 2010)

هل هناك فرق بين صوديوم تراى بولى فوسفات وبين تراى صوديوم فوسفات وما هو الإسم التجارى لهما


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (14 مارس 2010)

*ما هو الإسم التجارى ل للوايت سبرايت

**وهل كربونات الصوديوم هى الزهرة البييضة

**وما هو الإسم التجارى للمظهر الضوئى الذى يدخل فى تركيبة كلوركس الألوان

**وهل هناك فرق بين صوديوم تراى بولى فوسفات وبين تراى صوديوم فوسفات وما هو الإسم التجارى لهما*


----------



## السومحى (15 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم ارجوا تزويدي بمعلومات عن المواصفات الخاصة للحصى المستخدم في صناعة الخرسانة والاسمنت


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (15 مارس 2010)

أحتاج تركيبة مزيل تعرق
ولو ممكن تكون المادة الفعالة فيه هي الشبة: كبريتات البوتاسيوم و الألمنيوم

و لكم الشكر و التقدير


----------



## القمودي2009 (15 مارس 2010)

ماهي خلطة المديب الصناعي ( white spirit ) 

thanks


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (15 مارس 2010)

فتحى الفرماوى قال:


> ما هو الإسم التجارى ل للوايت سبرايت


 


للجميع هو الاسم التجاري لة




ما في حدى ببيع مواد كيميائية ما بعرفو

اسف للجميع على الرد السريع

ما عندك استعمل الكاز منزوع الرائحة
بيتقطر وما بيتصنعز


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (15 مارس 2010)

فتحى الفرماوى قال:


> وهل كربونات الصوديوم هى الزهرة البييضة


 


كربونات الصوديوم اسمها التجاري صودا اش


تضاف لرفع الحامضية هي قاعدية 


لها القدرة علي التنضيف
اذابة الاوساخ 



نسبها 2%تقريبا من المنتج


مش فاهم الزهرة


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (15 مارس 2010)

فتحى الفرماوى قال:


> وما هو الإسم التجارى للمظهر الضوئى الذى يدخل فى تركيبة كلوركس الألوان


 

يعني حامي من اشعة الشمس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (15 مارس 2010)

فتحى الفرماوى قال:


> هل هناك فرق بين صوديوم تراى بولى فوسفات وبين تراى صوديوم فوسفات وما هو الإسم التجارى لهما


 


بعرف الاول هادا اسمه


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (16 مارس 2010)

الاخ الكريم الفتى النبيل جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذا النواصل ونتمنى الزيد


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (16 مارس 2010)

الاخ الكريم فتحى الفرماوى كربونات الصوديوم هى المعروفة فى مصر باسم الزهرة البيضاء


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (16 مارس 2010)

الاخوة الكرام الذين يريدون معرفة صناعة الاسفنج الموضوع بالكامل قد ثم طرحه اكثر من مرة هنا داخل الملتقى فيرحى مراجعة ارشيف الملتقى


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (16 مارس 2010)

دعوة لجميع الاخوة الكرام لمراجعة ارشيف الملتقى قبل طرح الاسئلة لانكم بمشيئة الرحمن ستجدون اغلب ما تريدونه قد اجيب عليه من قبل وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (16 مارس 2010)

الاخ الكريم الفتى النبيل ارجوا منك تزويدى بتركيبة مزيل صدأ الملابس وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العدوى (19 مارس 2010)

اخبار الفنيك اية لية ما احد بيتكلم علية


----------



## محمد العدوى (19 مارس 2010)

اخبرونى اسعار المواد الخام اية زى الالفونيا والكيروزيت والقطفة والفينول كريستال


----------



## اسماعيل بلقاسم (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ابغى معلومات عن انتاج مادة ethyl lactate
اذا احد يقدر يساعدني وهي تعتبر كمذيبات في الصناعة
وشكرا


----------



## jamilaj1 (21 مارس 2010)

اخواني هذه خلطة الجيل الاخضر
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## العجمىى (22 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abubakr1234 (24 مارس 2010)

ياريت يا اخي تعطيني الخلطه اللازمه لانتاج شكاره بلاستيك 25 كيلو


----------



## nervien (24 مارس 2010)

*nervien*

طريقة عمل الجل


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (24 مارس 2010)

ياريت حد يساعدنى فى معالجة البنزين من اللون والرائحة
وشكرا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (24 مارس 2010)

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (26 مارس 2010)

الاخ الكريم محمد العدوى موضوع الفنييك موجود بالكامل هنا على صفحات الموقع باستفاضة كاملة للاخ الفاضل ممدوح الجيار فيرجى مراجعة الصفحات


----------



## Ahmed Abd El Wahab (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى 
اطلب المساعدة فى صناعة مادة لتنظيف موتور السيارة من الشحوم والاتربة
وفقكم الله.


----------



## Ahmed Abd El Wahab (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى
تعقيبا على رسالتى السابقة اية رأيك فى استخدام السولار بعد ازالة الرائحة فى تنظيف موتور السيارة


----------



## agabeain (29 مارس 2010)

وكيف نزيل رائحة السولار


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (31 مارس 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخ الكريم الفتى النبيل ارجوا منك تزويدى بتركيبة مزيل صدأ الملابس وجزاك الله خيرا


 

على راسي
ان شاء الله قريبا:56::56:


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (31 مارس 2010)

الى محمد حسن توكة


وفقك الله بما فعلت

بالنسبة لاستبدال المادة ما تخاف 

وانا اقسم بالله اني ما بحكي معلومة مش متأكد منها 100%

ولقد سررت عندما اخبرتني ان التركيبة ممتازة 


اما بالنسبة لافضل الانواع فلا تتعدى ما ذكرت لك

طبعا هذا لا يمنع ان تبحث للوصول الى افضل التركيبات 

لكل مجتهد نصيب


----------



## فتحى الجبيلى (1 أبريل 2010)

اخى العزيز نعم الزميل ..
لقد طلبت سائل تنظيف معدات التبريد وقد سبق وشرحت اننا فى حاجة ماسة لسائل تنظيف يتفاعل مع الاوساخ وترسبات زيتية وخلافه دون التفاعل مع المعادن مثل النحاس الاحمر والالمونيوم وما شابه من معادن , اخى وزميلى العزيز برجاء الاهتمام حيث يتم شراء تركيبة من الخارج بأسعار عالية, كيف هذا وعندنا من مهندسين وكميائيين؟ اكرر برجاء الإهتمام


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (2 أبريل 2010)

الفتىالنبيل قال:


> الى محمد حسن توكة
> 
> 
> وفقك الله بما فعلت
> ...


 والله يا استاذنا الغالى انا لم ارى انسان مثلك يارب يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
وسوف اتكل على الله وانتج اول انتاج وربنا يكرمك يارب ويسهل لك الحال


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (2 أبريل 2010)

ahmed abd el wahab قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى
> تعقيبا على رسالتى السابقة اية رأيك فى استخدام السولار بعد ازالة الرائحة فى تنظيف موتور السيارة


السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 
انا شفت فى توكيل بى ام دبليو بينظفوا موتور السيارات ب النفط الفرنساوى لان عندما سالتهم قالوا لى ان السولار بيجمع التراب اما النفط فلايجمع الاتربة
وفقك الله


----------



## رناحميد (2 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## samers78 (3 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم لدي سؤالين أرجو أفادتي بخلطة ملمع الأحذية "الورنيش السائل والجامد" 

والثاني ماهي المادة التي تنشف الغلسرين عند وضعه على الأحذية يأخذ فترة طويلة لينشف ويجف


----------



## محمود احمد كريم (4 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الكريم الحجرة اريد المساعده فى تصنيع الشامبو وحمام الشعر والبلسم والكريمات لانني فى طور مشروع صغيره وجزاك الله كل الخير والمحبه


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 أبريل 2010)

الفتىالنبيل قال:


> على راسي
> ان شاء الله قريبا:56::56:


 جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العلم والتواصلوالاهتمام


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 أبريل 2010)

samers78 قال:


> أخي الكريم لدي سؤالين أرجو أفادتي بخلطة ملمع الأحذية "الورنيش السائل والجامد"
> 
> والثاني ماهي المادة التي تنشف الغلسرين عند وضعه على الأحذية يأخذ فترة طويلة لينشف ويجف


 الأخ الكريم هذا الموضوع تم طرحه باستفاضة فى موضوع بذاته للاخ الفاضل الكيماوى اكرم فراجع الصفحات


----------



## mohamed habeb (6 أبريل 2010)

يوجد لدينا حامض سلفونيك تركيز (بيور - عادي) فاتح - غامق
سعر الطن بيور :- 9000 جنيه مصري
سعر الطن عادي:- 8000 جنيه مصري
واذ يسعدنا ان نخدم سيادتكم 000
المتحدة لتصنيع السلفونيك 
مدير المبيعات :- محاسب / محمد حبيب
0020101740987
[email protected]


----------



## hassan_d (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :
جزاكم الله الف خير ... اخي العزير الرجاء اذا موجود عندك تركيبة (جل تعقيم اليدين ) او التاتشطريقة تحضيره بالنسب لانو كتير تعذبت و ما لقيت ( و الله يعطيك الصحة و العافية )


----------



## ahmed mageed (7 أبريل 2010)

sma_2006 قال:


> اريد منظف الزجاج منفضلك


الطريقة
24%خل
24%سبرتو احمر
50%ماء
2%نشادر


----------



## ahmed mageed (7 أبريل 2010)

اريد معرفة مكونات ملمع بودى السيارة


----------



## rosemaryd (8 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا بحاجة لمساعدتكم وبسرعة قصوى اذا في مجال
بحاجة لتركيبة سائل استحمام ويكون شفاف يعني بدون لون
يعطي الرغوة المطلوبة بس يكون شفاف داخل العلبة
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (9 أبريل 2010)

ahmed mageed قال:


> اريد معرفة مكونات ملمع بودى السيارة


ياريت والله وتكون اللمعة ذى لمعة الدكتور بدوى المشهورة كمبواند وتكون ذات كفاءة عالية


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (9 أبريل 2010)

فتحى الجبيلى قال:


> اخى العزيز نعم الزميل ..
> لقد طلبت سائل تنظيف معدات التبريد وقد سبق وشرحت اننا فى حاجة ماسة لسائل تنظيف يتفاعل مع الاوساخ وترسبات زيتية وخلافه دون التفاعل مع المعادن مثل النحاس الاحمر والالمونيوم وما شابه من معادن , اخى وزميلى العزيز برجاء الاهتمام حيث يتم شراء تركيبة من الخارج بأسعار عالية, كيف هذا وعندنا من مهندسين وكميائيين؟ اكرر برجاء الإهتمام


اولا

بعض التركيبات معقدة جدا وهي اصلا لا تصنع بالدول العربية 
واقولها دائما ان المشكلة الاساسية بتوفر المواد الخام 
اذا انت صاحب مصنع تريد تصنيعها في مصنعك 

او لديك مصنع وتعاني من هذه المشكلة

مبدئيا 

الخامات الغالية الثمن فكرة عملها التالي
التنضيف كما يقوم به اي مسحوق او سائل
ثم التشحيم واعطاء طبقة لا تتفاعل مع الهواء



بالنسبة لسبيكة النحاس الاحمر هي تتفاعل مع الماء بكل سهولة لذلك يجب ان تعرف بماذا تم طلائها
النحاس بشكل عام يتفاعل مع الاكاسيد الاحماض فاستعمل تكسابون ولا تستعمل السلفونك 



اذا كان هنالك زيوت بامكانك استعمال الايثانول وليس الميثانول 


بالنسبة للالمنيوم والستانلس هذه تركيبة قد تفي بالغرض وتاكد من النحاس الموجود عندك



حمض سنوريك85% 3%
ستريك اسيد 4%
تريتون100- 2% 
ميثل ايثل كيتون 2% 
الباقي ماء


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (9 أبريل 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العلم والتواصلوالاهتمام


 



سائل حامضي مزيل للصدأ


نيدول 5و %
فوسفوريك اسيد 12%
بيوتيل داي اوكسيتول 2% 
ماء ل100%


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (10 أبريل 2010)

الفتىالنبيل
جزاك الله خيرا على مساعداتك للاخوة فى المنتدى ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## moozyy (10 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر لحضرتك


----------



## المها جر (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ياخوان هل بلامكان مساعدتي في ماهي مكونات خلطط غراء السرميك
وكيفيت تحديد النسب


----------



## هاوي شقى (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسعد لله اوقاتكم اخوتي بكل خير 

ارجو مساعدتي للحصول على لـ Phenolic Foam 
وهل تتوفر بالسعوديه وممكن الحصول عليها من سابك ؟
واذا امكن جزكم الله خير احد يفيدني بطريقة التصنيع والادوات المستخدمه لانتاجها 

شاكر ومقدر اهتمامكم وتعاونكم


----------



## midoss1 (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخى العزيز الحجرة برجاء التكرم باعطائى طريقة التركيب الفعالة لسائل تنظيف الزجاج ودامك الله فى خدمة عباده اخوك فى الله المهندس محمد طلعت تخصص تحكم الى ونظم قياسات


----------



## hanyazazy (11 أبريل 2010)

تركيبة الاريال الاقتصادية الصينية تم وضعها على منتدى هانى العزازى

http://hanyazazy.ahlamontada.com

تحياتى لكم هانى العزازى


----------



## عمر أبوزيد (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
أرجو من القائمين على هذا الموقع القيم والمفيد لكافة مهندسى العرب كافة .
اريد طريقه تصنيع المطاط من بقايا الكاوتش حيث إعادة صبها فى قوالب وتكون الخامات متوفرة فى السوق المصرى حيث يسهل الحصول عليها وأماكن شرائها إن توفر لكم ذلك
لكم جزيل الشكر والإحترام
م.عمر أبوزيد


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (11 أبريل 2010)

ياريت حد يعطى لنا تركيبة الكولة المستخدم فى كاوتش السيارات
وشكرا لكم


----------



## ahmed mageed (12 أبريل 2010)

اريد معرفة مكونات ملمع بودى السيارة


----------



## رائد شحاته (12 أبريل 2010)

عاوز أعرف طريقة تصنيع منظف البوتاجاز


----------



## رائد شحاته (12 أبريل 2010)

ما وظيفة ماء البلسم فى صناعة الديتول


----------



## رائد شحاته (13 أبريل 2010)

حد عنده فكرة عن مزيل بقع الدم


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخونا الفتى النيل على ما قدم


----------



## رائد شحاته (16 أبريل 2010)

حضرتك يا أستاذنا الفتى النيل التركيبة اللى ذكرتها عن مزيل بقع الدم بنسبها فى المية 
لو انا حبيت أعمل برميل 120 لتر 
يبقى 
9.600 كيلو سيماسول ( نونيل فينول )اللى هو 8% من التركيبة
1.200 كيلوأوكساليك ( حامض الأوكساليك ) اللى هو 1% من التركيبة
14.400 كيلو ايثانول اللى هو 12 % من التركيبة
600 جرام حامض الستريك اللى هو ملح الليمون اللى هو 5, % من التركيبة
4.800 كيلو وايت سبرايت اللى هو 4% من التركيبة
3.600 كيلو كربونات الصوديوم اللى هو الصودا الآش اللى هو الزهرة بيضاء المعروفة فى مصر اللى هو 3% من التركيبة
240جرام مادة حافظة اللى هو الفورمالين اللى هو 2,% من التركيبة
والباقى ماء
أرجوا تصحيح هذه المعلومات والأسماء التجارية ليها كده صح ولا لا 

وذكر طريقة التحضير للأهمية حيث اننى اريد تعبئة هذا المنتج 
وأريده فعال جدا
ارجوا التفصيل فى طريقة التحضير والتركيب​


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (17 أبريل 2010)

hassan_d قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :
> جزاكم الله الف خير ... اخي العزير الرجاء اذا موجود عندك تركيبة (جل تعقيم اليدين ) او التاتشطريقة تحضيره بالنسب لانو كتير تعذبت و ما لقيت ( و الله يعطيك الصحة و العافية )


 
يوجد في المنتدى موضوع بعنوان "جل معقم اليدين"
يرد فيه الأخ chemicaleng 
أنقل لكم رده كاملا
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 

الاخ الكريم فى عدة دراسات تمت على معقمات الايدى وجد ان الحد الادنى لكمية الكحول الواجب ان تتواجد فى التركيب حتى يمكنة من قتل البكتريا يجب ان لا تقل عن 60 % فى حال استعمال الكحول الايثيلى ولعمل تركيبة اقتصادية وفعالة من الممكن البدء من هذة النقطة 

1 - 38.660 كغم ماء مقطر 
2 - 0.250 كغم كاربابول (*Carbopol®* Ultrez 21 Polymer ) 
3 - 0.500 كغم بروبيلين كليكول 
4 - 60.000 كغم كحول ايثيلى ( Ethanol, Absolute, 96 wt% ) 
5 - 0.500 كغم هيدرومول استر ( Hydramol™* PGPL Ester ) 
6 - 0.090 كغم امينوميثايل بروبانول ( Aminomethyl Propanol ) 

يرش الكاربابول على وجة الماء المنزوع الايونات ( المقطر ) ويترك حتى يتشرب بالماء ثم ابدأ فى التقليب ( بسرعة 200 دورة / دقيقة ) لمدة 5 دقائق ثم ابدآ فى اضافة باقى المكونات على نفس الترتيب وحتى التمازج التام مع ملاحظة ان المادة رقم 6 هى التى ستعادل الكاربابول وتعطية شكل الجل . 

ملاحظة : التركيبة من الشركة المصنعة للكاربابول 
اللة الموفق

و هناك طريقة أخرى منقولة من منتدى أعمال الإمارات على الرابط
http://www.uaebbs.com/vb/showthread.php?t=217
و هي كالتالي:
كربوبول (945) 250 غرام نرجو الانتباه الى رقم الكربوبول 945لانه يوجد منه عدة انواع
كحول الايثانول(الكحول الطبي) 65 ليتر
ماء مقطر 30 ليتر
امينو ميتيل بروبانول 100غرام
غليسرين 1.5 ليتر ​


----------



## سليم 05 (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم: لي طلب خاص عن المواد اللاصقة انا في طور انجاز مشروع ماكنة نصف اتوماتيكية للتلصيق وابتكرت مادة لاصقة لكن المشكل انها غير سريعة التبخر فما العمل وشكرا.


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (17 أبريل 2010)

دى ماركو قال:


> فيما يخص : الصناعات الخاصة بالعنايه بالشعر
> اى إستفسار انا فى الخدمه
> وكمان ممكن اوفر خلطات جاهزه لسعر مناسب للمبتدئين لبعض الاصناف
> مثل : جل الشعر / والشامبو / والشاور / بلسم الشعر
> لطلبات الجملة والتوريدات


 
أرجو تزودي بتركيبة حمام كريم زيت للشعر مثل " فاتيكا"
للأهمية


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (17 أبريل 2010)

دى ماركو قال:


> الجل المائى هو اللى بيدى للشعر مظهر مبلل
> بخلاف الجل المثبت اللى بيدى للشعر قوه فى الملمس


 
كيف يتم تحضير المركب الذي يعطي الشعر المظهر المبلل
رجاء للأهمية


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (17 أبريل 2010)

تركيبة شاور جل مطري للبشرة وغني بالرغوة
ضروري جدا


----------



## على ابراهيم شعيب (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم على هذة المعلومات القيمة وان شاء اللة يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك

وشكرا على المساعدة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (17 أبريل 2010)

الفتىالنبيل قال:


> سائل حامضي مزيل للصدأ
> 
> 
> نيدول 5و %
> ...


استاذنا الكريم جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وأسأل الله العلى القدير أن يؤتيك كل خير ويجنبك كل شر


----------



## sharp_muslim (26 أبريل 2010)

*العطور والبرفانات*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اريد تركيبات العطور وجزاكم الله خيرا
على فكرة انا تصفحت المشاركات عشوائى عساى اجدها ضمن الطلبات السابقة فلم اعثر عليها 
جزاكم الله خيرا وفى انتظار ردكم


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (26 أبريل 2010)

سليم 05 قال:


> السلام عليكم: لي طلب خاص عن المواد اللاصقة انا في طور انجاز مشروع ماكنة نصف اتوماتيكية للتلصيق وابتكرت مادة لاصقة لكن المشكل انها غير سريعة التبخر فما العمل وشكرا.


 

ارجو ذكر مواصفات الورق الذي تقوم بلصقه حتى اكتب لك افضل منتج موجود 
ثم لماذا تحتاج لتبخيرها


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (26 أبريل 2010)

رائد شحاته قال:


> حضرتك يا أستاذنا الفتى النيل التركيبة اللى ذكرتها عن مزيل بقع الدم بنسبها فى المية
> 
> لو انا حبيت أعمل برميل 120 لتر
> يبقى
> ...


----------



## رائد شحاته (26 أبريل 2010)

أخى الحبيب الفتى النيل
انا لما حطيت *كربونات الصوديوم اللى هو الصودا الآش اللى هو الزهرة بيضاء المعروفة فى مصر اللى هو 3% من التركيبة لما حطيتها مع باقى المكونات كل المكونات دابو ما عداها فلم تدوب معهم ورسبت عندى تحت فى قاع البرميل فما هو الحل 
ارجوا ذكر الترتيب فى الوضع فى التركيبة مع ذكر كيفية اذابة كربونات الصوديوم 
وجزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## ابراهيـم (27 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
قرأت كل التركيبات الى في المنتدى عن كيفية عمل جل للشعر
وشريت اغراض بما يقارب 300 دولار 
ولا تركيبة زبطت معي 
الجل بيطلع منظرة ممتاز بس ما بيمسكش على الشعر 
ياريت تدلوني على تركيبة حد مجربها بنفسة 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## المها جر (27 أبريل 2010)

*سوال مهم جدن ارجو من يعرف شي ان لا يبخل علي ولكم جزيل الشكر*

السلام عليكم جميع
الاخ / حجره
عندي سوال عن ترويبت السرميك وماهي مكوناته ومقاديره وكيف يمكن التحكم بلون
الترويبه ( الترويبه هي عباره عن بودره )
هل مكوناته
1- اسمنت /// مهو المقدار الصحيح تقريبن
2-رمل /// هلا واحد مكرو كافي
3-تيلوز /// ما النوع المستخدم وهل يمكن عمل ترويبه بدون تيلوز
4-اوكسيد /// كيف يمكن تحديد الون المطلوم هلا هوناك مقادير معينه لتباعه

هلا هاذ الشي صحيحه ام فيه اضافات وكم المده المقترحه لمدت الخلط

(تصادفني احيان في بعض الالوان مشاكل لاتكون حسب الون المطلوب واحيان لا تكون جيده بعد ترويب البلاط يقوم العامل بتنضيف البلاط فيشك من جودته او يتغير الون بعد غسله او خروج الروبه من مكانه علمن ان العامل يقوم بتنضيفه بعد عمله بيو او بيومين
أرجو التوضيح قدر المكان

ولك مني جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيك وفي علمك
وجزالله الجميع خير الجزاء علا تبادل المعلومات


----------



## habeba_amr (29 أبريل 2010)

*اخوانى المهندسين العظماءاننى داخل ها المجال جديد خالص ارجو 
الافاده الكافية عن طريقة عمل الشامبو والبلسم والشاورجل لاننى افكر جاهدا ان اعمل
فى ها المجال فيا ترى ساجد المساعده منكم ام لا معا اسفى اننى اريد شرح وافى بالمكونات
مقدارها ومن اين اشتريها وطريقة تجميعها مع تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق فى اعمالكم:75::20:*​ يوجد شاور انا اشتريته من مصنع بالعاشر من رمضان وكان لونه ابيض ناصع وكانت رائحته جميله جدا ارجو لو كنتم تعرفون طريقة عمله يكون لكم الصواب فى الدنيا مع تحياتى


----------



## tigani20 (30 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو من سيادتكم التكرم بشرح كيفية عمل طلية حريرية ( المادة التي تطلي قبل البوهيات والالوان على الحوائط) شرح تفصيلي 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (30 أبريل 2010)

رائد شحاته قال:


> أخى الحبيب الفتى النيل
> انا لما حطيت *كربونات الصوديوم اللى هو الصودا الآش اللى هو الزهرة بيضاء المعروفة فى مصر اللى هو 3% من التركيبة لما حطيتها مع باقى المكونات كل المكونات دابو ما عداها فلم تدوب معهم ورسبت عندى تحت فى قاع البرميل فما هو الحل
> ارجوا ذكر الترتيب فى الوضع فى التركيبة مع ذكر كيفية اذابة كربونات الصوديوم
> وجزاك الله خيرا
> *


يمكنك اذابة الصودا اش فى ماء خارجى من نفس نسبة الماء المذكور فى التركيبة حيث انها تذوب مع التقليب بعد حوالى ثلث ساعة والله الموفق


----------



## habeba_amr (30 أبريل 2010)

habeba_amr قال:


> *اخوانى المهندسين العظماءاننى داخل ها المجال جديد خالص ارجو *
> 
> *الافاده الكافية عن طريقة عمل الشامبو والبلسم والشاورجل لاننى افكر جاهدا ان اعمل*
> *فى ها المجال فيا ترى ساجد المساعده منكم ام لا معا اسفى اننى اريد شرح وافى بالمكونات*
> *مقدارها ومن اين اشتريها وطريقة تجميعها مع تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق فى اعمالكم:75::20:*​يوجد شاور انا اشتريته من مصنع بالعاشر من رمضان وكان لونه ابيض ناصع وكانت رائحته جميله جدا ارجو لو كنتم تعرفون طريقة عمله يكون لكم الصواب فى الدنيا مع تحياتى


 انا فى انتظارد رد الاخوه المهندسين


----------



## sala_4f2000 (1 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sharp_muslim (1 مايو 2010)

*حامض السلفونيك*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حد يعرف طريقة تصنيع حمض السلفونيك ؟
مع العلم بانى امتلك ألكيل بنزين وصودا كاوية فما هى باقى الخامات وطريقة تضريبها !!!!

بالله عليكم يا جماعة حد يعبرنا لانى مش اول واحد يطلب طريقة تصنيع حمض السلفونيك ومحدش بيرد خالص .... زى برضه مامحدش بيرد على مواضيع العطور

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيـم (1 مايو 2010)

ابراهيـم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> قرأت كل التركيبات الى في المنتدى عن كيفية عمل جل للشعر
> وشريت اغراض بما يقارب 300 دولار
> ولا تركيبة زبطت معي
> ...


 


يا جماعة حد ينجدني


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 مايو 2010)

الاخ الغالى بالنسبة الى تصنيع حامض السلفونيك هو سهل لكن اهم من تصنيعه الاحتياطات اثناء التصنيع نظرا لاستخدام حامض الكبريتيك المركز او المدخن 

يتم اضافة الحامض بالتنقيط على الكيل البنزين مع التقليب ووجود دورة تبريد للحفاظ على حرارة التفاعل عند 45 -50 درجة والتقليب لمدة لا تقل عن ساعتين ثم نأتى الى مرحلة الغسيل بالماء باضافة ماء مع التقليب فى قمع فصل مزود بقلاب بطىء وايضا دورة تبريد والحفاظ على درجة 50 اثناء الغسيل ويضاف الماء ايضا بالتنقيط
وبعد ذلك نوقف التقليب والتبريد ويترك ثمان ساعات ويتم فصل الحامض من محبس فى اسفل القمع حتى نصل الى السلفونيك بقوامه المختلف عن الحامض
نسب الاضافه 800 لتر الكيل بنزين+ 880 ك حامض كبريتيك مركز او اوليوم + 160 لتر ماء
استخدمت الوزن للحامض نظرا لكثافته العالية
هذه الكميات تعطى حوالى طن سلفونيك تركيز 90%
وهذا ما يعرف بالسلفونيك غير الغازى لان الغازى يصنع باستخدام غاز ثالث اكسيد الكبريت ولم اعمل به


----------



## رائد شحاته (3 مايو 2010)

عاوز أعمل تركيبة فعالة تزيل البقع من على الأنتريهات دون أن تؤثر على فرش الأنترية


----------



## رائد شحاته (3 مايو 2010)

سمعت ان منظف البوتاجازات يدخل فى تركيبته كلور مخفف 2 % التركيز وصودا كاوية وأوكساليك وقليل من صابون سائل 
فهل هذا الكلام صحيح
وهل اذا أردت أن أعطيه قليل من اللزوجة هل أضع نشا كما يقال
وأخيرا أريد تركيبة اقتصادية وفعالة فى نفس الوقت لمنظف البوتاجازات


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (3 مايو 2010)

sharp_muslim قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> حد يعرف طريقة تصنيع حمض السلفونيك ؟
> مع العلم بانى امتلك ألكيل بنزين وصودا كاوية فما هى باقى الخامات وطريقة تضريبها !!!!
> ...


ماسعر طن الالكيل مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## داود سليمان (3 مايو 2010)

السلام علبكم
ارجو الافادة بطريقة عمل محلول حامض الليمون نسية 50% وشكرا


----------



## أبو يوسف النمروطي (5 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم أرجو يزويدي بمعلومات مفصلة جدا عن كيفية صناعة الكلور الخام وأرجو أن تكون بطريقة غير معقدة .....شاكر لكم جهودكم


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (5 مايو 2010)

ابراهيـم قال:


> يا جماعة حد ينجدني


 

كتبت لك واجبت عن اسئلتك راجع الطرح السابق وتوكل على الله


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 مايو 2010)

الفتىالنبيل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 مايو 2010)

أبو يوسف النمروطي قال:


> السلام عليكم أرجو يزويدي بمعلومات مفصلة جدا عن كيفية صناعة الكلور الخام وأرجو أن تكون بطريقة غير معقدة .....شاكر لكم جهودكم


السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 
الكلور الخام الذى تطلبه على ما اعتقد انه يباع سائلة او بودرة عند بائعى الكيماويات واسمه العلمى هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم فهذا الخام اما اذا كنت تطلب شيئا اخر فاللاسف لا اعرف صناعته
وفقك الله


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 مايو 2010)

رائد شحاته قال:


> سمعت ان منظف البوتاجازات يدخل فى تركيبته كلور مخفف 2 % التركيز وصودا كاوية وأوكساليك وقليل من صابون سائل
> فهل هذا الكلام صحيح
> وهل اذا أردت أن أعطيه قليل من اللزوجة هل أضع نشا كما يقال
> وأخيرا أريد تركيبة اقتصادية وفعالة فى نفس الوقت لمنظف البوتاجازات


السلام عليكم
اخى الكريم هذه تركيبة منقولة للاخ المهدى بكر وهى مزيل دهون وشحوم عن طريق البخ لمدة 3 او 4 دقائق ثم يمسح بقطعة قماش
لعمل 150 كيلو
120لتر ماء
20سيمسولnpg
2تراى ايثانول امين
1صودا كاوية قشور
2بيوتايل جلايكول
5داى ايثيلين جليكول
1ايزوبروبانول
يتم اذابة الصودا الكاوية فى ماء محسوب من ماء التركيبة ويترك حتى يبرد لمدة ثلث ساعة ولسهولة ذوبان السيمسول يتم ذوبانه فى مياه ساخنة ثم تضع باقى المواد حسب الترتيب فى التركيبة
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 مايو 2010)

habeba_amr قال:


> انا فى انتظارد رد الاخوه المهندسين


السلام عليكم 
اخى الكريم
ادخل البحث فى المنتدى هتلاقى العديد من التركيبات الجيدة لعمل الشامبو والبلسم والجيل وخلافه 
وفقك الله


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرااااااااا


----------



## lamigra (6 مايو 2010)

الاخ العزيز الحجرة ممكن لو سمحت خلطة حوض اكسدة الحديد اي طلاء الحديد باللون الاسود واكون شاكرا جدا جدا
مع تقديري


----------



## جميران (6 مايو 2010)

الف الف شكر لكم جمعا لم اعداستطيع النوم من كثر المتابعة للموقع ارجو منكم افادتي بصناعة الصوابين بشكل عام والصوابين الطبية بشكل خاص ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (8 مايو 2010)

سراج الدين عابد قال:


> كيف يتم تحضير الجل الذي يعطي الشعر المظهر المبلل
> رجاء للأهمية


 
يوجد مستحضر في السوق يسمى "موس"بعبوة سبراي هو جل لايجمد الشعر كثيرا
لكنه ييثبت مع بقاء الشعر بمظهر رطب 
عند ضغط كمية منه على اليد يعطي رغوة كثيفة
وكتب على العبوة أنه يحتوي على الليفسكول و مواد دافعة و رافعة

هل بإمكانكم إعطائي تركيبة هذا المستحضر و كيفية صناعته

ضروري جدا جدا جدا 

بارك الله بكم


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 مايو 2010)

رائد شحاته قال:


> سمعت ان منظف البوتاجازات يدخل فى تركيبته كلور مخفف 2 % التركيز وصودا كاوية وأوكساليك وقليل من صابون سائل
> فهل هذا الكلام صحيح
> وهل اذا أردت أن أعطيه قليل من اللزوجة هل أضع نشا كما يقال
> وأخيرا أريد تركيبة اقتصادية وفعالة فى نفس الوقت لمنظف البوتاجازات


 هذه التركيبة ايضا قد تكون صحيحة وللعلم تستخدم بعض المستشفيات هيدروكسيد الصوديوم القشور كمنظف افران والله تعالى أعلم


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (11 مايو 2010)

سراج الدين عابد قال:


> يوجد مستحضر في السوق يسمى "موس"بعبوة سبراي هو جل لايجمد الشعر كثيرا
> لكنه ييثبت مع بقاء الشعر بمظهر رطب
> عند ضغط كمية منه على اليد يعطي رغوة كثيفة
> وكتب على العبوة أنه يحتوي على الليفسكول و مواد دافعة و رافعة
> ...


 

الموس هو مستحضر معروف تكون المواد المثبتة قليلة تصل الى 2كيلو في مئة كيلو

اما المواد المصففة تكون بنسب كبيرة مثل بولي سوربيت 20
والجليسرين


----------



## elwakidi (11 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أريد تصنيع بعض المواد التي أستطيع تصنيعها بنفسي
هل لي أعرف تركيبة
التلميع الخارجي
تلميع الجلد
تلميع الزجاج
والبلاستيك
والأطارات
وأزالة الشحوم
وعطر السيارة
وغير ذالك
برجاء المساعدة


----------



## مهنس الشرقيه (16 مايو 2010)

اخى الحبيب اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمه والرجاء ان تساعدنى فى كيفية عمل الفليت(قاتل الناموس ) وكيفية الحصول على مواده


----------



## محمد فياله (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي في الله .اريد من حضراتكم تركيب البوليستر السائل والمواد المضافه اليه لنقوم بصب نماذج في قوالب معينه مع العلم ان هذه الماده هشه وتنكسر بسهوله فما هي الماده التي تجعلها متينه وقويه وتتحمل اي صدمات,اريد الرد بسرعه اخوتي .واريد التركيبات كلها بنسبها.وجزاكم الله خيرا واعانكم على افادة الجميع


----------



## اسدالاسد (17 مايو 2010)

اسعد الله اوقاتكم ===========
سؤالي عن تركيبة معجونة الحديد للسيارات ............ ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (17 مايو 2010)

اسدالاسد قال:


> اسعد الله اوقاتكم ===========
> سؤالي عن تركيبة معجونة الحديد للسيارات ............ ولكم جزيل الشكر


السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
بالنسبة لمعجون حديد السيارات هو يتكون اساسا من رزين البولى استر والذى يجب ان يتم اختيارة بعناية من الانواع المتوفرة فى الاسواق والتى يتراوح مدى صلابتها بعد الجفاف بين درجات قساوة مختلفة والافضل للعمل على الحديد ان يكون الفيلم الناتج من البولى استر بعد جفافة ( بواسطة المجفف والذى يكون بيراوكسيد ) بة درجة من الليونة حتى يتحمل الاجهادات الميكانيكية ولا يتكسر او يتقشر ولو كان النوع المتاح هو من النوع القاسى يمكن استعمال احد الملدنات معة مثل الدى او بى (او ) الدى بى بى ( وان كان هذا الحل مثل المسكنات ) والافضل استعمال النوع المناسب ويجب مراعاة التالى : 
- ان تحتوى الحشوة على بودرات بنعومات متدرجة والافضل استعمال ( التلك - اكسيد الزنك - سلفات الباريوم - كربونات كالسيوم مرسبة ومعالجة - سيليكات الالومنيوم - بالاضافة لاوكسيد التيتانيم كمادة ملونة واحد الصباغات حسب اللون المطلوب حتى يظهر على الطبقة الاسفل منة ) ويستخدم كمية هى فى حدود ال50 الى 60 % من حجم التركيبة من البودرات ونسبة البولى استر فى حدود 15 الى 20 % حسب نوعة والمذيبات المستخدمة يجب ان تكون بطيئة حتى لا يجف خلال التطبيق ( مثل البيوتيل كليكول - كحول ايزوبيوتيلى - زيلين - نفط معدنى عديم الرائحة - بيوتيل اسيتات ) 
- اما مشكلة التمزيع والتشقق ( اثناء تطبيقة ) فتحل بأضافة ستيرات الزنك او شمع البولى بروبيلين او الفيومد سيليكا .
- لو المقصود بعد الجفاف فلحل مشكلة التشقق يجب زيادة نسبة البولى استر واستخدام نوع اكثر ليونة او استخدام احد الملدنات .
- اما سهولة الصنفرة والحف فتكون بزيادة نسبة البودرات الناعمة ( سيليكات الالومنيوم حل جيد او التلك الناعم ) .
ولو امكن اذكر لى انواع البولياستر المتاح لك ( من النوع الذى يحتاج لمجفف ) 
واللة الموفق
_منقول عن اخونا الكبيرchemicaleng_


----------



## agabeain (17 مايو 2010)

بااااااااااااااااارك ااااااااااللة فيك اخى محمد


----------



## اسدالاسد (18 مايو 2010)

الاخ العزيز محمد بارك الله فيك على معلومات معجونة السيارات ...............
إن كان هنالك نوع بوليستر معين تنصح بأستعماله اخبرني به ....
وارجو تزويدي بتركيبة المجفف له مع جزيل الشكر ...........


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (18 مايو 2010)

اسدالاسد قال:


> الاخ العزيز محمد بارك الله فيك على معلومات معجونة السيارات ...............
> إن كان هنالك نوع بوليستر معين تنصح بأستعماله اخبرني به ....
> وارجو تزويدي بتركيبة المجفف له مع جزيل الشكر ...........


 السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
الى سؤال تريده اكتب فى هذا الموضوع وباذن الله تلاقى اللى يساعدك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t188002.html
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## اسدالاسد (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ؛ لقد دخلت على الموقع وما عرفت كيف أوصل السؤال لاحصل علاجابه . مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (18 مايو 2010)

اسدالاسد قال:


> السلام عليكم ؛ لقد دخلت على الموقع وما عرفت كيف أوصل السؤال لاحصل علاجابه . مع الشكر الجزيل


 اخى الكريم اكتب مابدك تريده وباذن الله تلاقى الى انت عاوزه


----------



## اسدالاسد (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من حضرتكم التكرم إن امكن بتزويدي بالمعلومات الكامله عن طريقة تصنيع معجونة الحديد للسيارات مع توضيح اسماء المواد بشكل واضح ومفهوم , ونوع المنشف وإن امكن طريقة تصنيعه . وجزاكم الله عني كل خير ....................


----------



## اسدالاسد (18 مايو 2010)

اخواني انتظر ردكم


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (18 مايو 2010)

اسدالاسد قال:


> اخواني انتظر ردكم


اسلام عليكم اخى الكريم
برجاء منك الكتابة فى نفس الموضوع اللى اعطيتك رابطه حتى يرد عليك اخونا الكبير chemicaleng


----------



## اسدالاسد (19 مايو 2010)

ايها الاعزاء كتبت لقسم الدهان والاحبار ولم يأتي الرد (معجونة الحديد للسيارات) .........


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (19 مايو 2010)

اسدالاسد قال:


> ايها الاعزاء كتبت لقسم الدهان والاحبار ولم يأتي الرد (معجونة الحديد للسيارات) .........


اخى الكريم اصبر وهو هيساعدك باذن الله ومثل ماهو قاله لك اقرا كلامه الاول ولو محتاج اى حاجة هيساعدك
واعلم ان الموضوع كبير مش زى ما انت متوقع وله خطوات معينة وربنا يوفقك


----------



## اسدالاسد (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا سيد محمد .... سأبقى انتظر


----------



## hatem_shaker (20 مايو 2010)

*كل الشكر والعرفان بالجميل*

الاخوه الافاضل 
حجره
الفتى النبيل
محمد توكه
سراج الدين
الفرماوى
خالد يونس
لهم بالاصالة عنى ونيابتاً عن كل المشتركين فى المنتدى كل الشكر
على المعلومات الوفيره والكثيره
ونسأل الله ان ينفعهم بما علمهم وينفع بهم كل المسلمين


----------



## اسدالاسد (20 مايو 2010)

لللاسف الرد لا يخصني . ولكن مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (20 مايو 2010)

hatem_shaker قال:


> الاخوه الافاضل
> حجره
> الفتى النبيل
> محمد توكه
> ...


شكرا لك اخى الكريم وجزاك وجزانا الله كل خير


----------



## اسدالاسد (20 مايو 2010)

والله ما انا فاهم منكو شي ..........هل هادي ردود ع تركيبة المعجونة والمجفف ....كلها شكر ومشارك اصلي ومش عارف ايه . ومع كل هادا مشكورين وغلبتكم معي .سلام...................


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (20 مايو 2010)

اسدالاسد قال:


> والله ما انا فاهم منكو شي ..........هل هادي ردود ع تركيبة المعجونة والمجفف ....كلها شكر ومشارك اصلي ومش عارف ايه . ومع كل هادا مشكورين وغلبتكم معي .سلام...................


السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
انت تريد موضوع تركيبة لمعجون للسيارات وده امر مش سهل ان حد يقولك عليه لان اللى عنده تركيبة صعب انه يقولك عليها لانه شغال بيها
فياريت تسال اخونا chemicalengوهو قالك اقرا الموضوع الاول وبعد كدة لو عندك اى ملاحظات قولها له وهو هيجاوبك لانك متنتظرش ان حد يديلك تركيبة ويقولك اعملها لان الموضوع صعب مش خلطة وخلاص هتعملها لان المعجون بالذات اثاره الجانبية كثيرة مثل التشقق والتمزيع 
وفقك الله


----------



## اسدالاسد (20 مايو 2010)

عزيزي شكرا على صراحتك ؟؟؟ بس ما تقولو اسئلونا عن اي خلطه او تركيبة نريدها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! او خلو اللي يجاوب مهندس ما بشتغل بمادة السؤال ,,,,,,,,,, بالرغم من متابعتي للمواضيع المطروحه هنالك اجابات لكل التركيبات الطلوبه وطرق التطبيق بكل وضوح مجزيل الشكرررررررررررر!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (20 مايو 2010)

اسدالاسد قال:


> عزيزي شكرا على صراحتك ؟؟؟ بس ما تقولو اسئلونا عن اي خلطه او تركيبة نريدها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! او خلو اللي يجاوب مهندس ما بشتغل بمادة السؤال ,,,,,,,,,, بالرغم من متابعتي للمواضيع المطروحه هنالك اجابات لكل التركيبات الطلوبه وطرق التطبيق بكل وضوح مجزيل الشكرررررررررررر!!!!!!!!!!!


السلام عليكم 
ياغالى ممكن تقرا الموضوع اللى اعطيتك اياه ولو عندك ملاحظات اكيد اخونا الكبير الكيميائى هيدلك عليها وهو ساعدنى كتيررررررررررر جدا حتى توصلت لما اريده وربنا يوفقك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (21 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريم اسد الاسد لا اعتقد اطلاقا ان الاخوة هنا على هذا الملتقى الرائع تضن بما عندها من علم ولو كانو يعرفون ما تاخروا عليك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (21 مايو 2010)

hatem_shaker قال:


> الاخوه الافاضل
> حجره
> الفتى النبيل
> محمد توكه
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا لك ولكل من ساهم فى هذا الملتقى ولو بمشاركة واحدة


----------



## اسدالاسد (21 مايو 2010)

اشكر كل هالملتقى الطيب . وانا متابع للكل وسأبقى انتظر الردود انشاالله ......... واسئل ايضا عن مزج الالوان


----------



## اسدالاسد (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ... الى من يهمه الامر بالاجابه ........... لما لم يسمح لي بالدخول للدهانات والالوان للجدران في قسم الديكورات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ومني جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو محمد عياش (23 مايو 2010)

مشكورين على التراكيب وان شاء الله تكون في ميزان حسناتكم و الى الامام


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (23 مايو 2010)

اسدالاسد قال:


> السلام عليكم ... الى من يهمه الامر بالاجابه ........... لما لم يسمح لي بالدخول للدهانات والالوان للجدران في قسم الديكورات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ومني جزيل الشكر


 ممكن علشان مشاركاتك لم تتعدى الحد المطلوب


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (23 مايو 2010)

اسدالاسد قال:


> لللاسف الرد لا يخصني . ولكن مشكورررررررررررررر


 


مرحبا

سوف ابحث لك عندي عن تركيبة وان شاء الله الاقيلك اياها

اذا ليس لديك فكرة عن الموضوع فهي الكيد زيتي وكربونات الكالسيوم ومذيبات


----------



## اسدالاسد (23 مايو 2010)

اشكرك اخي العزيز الفتى النبيل


----------



## ابو محمد عياش (23 مايو 2010)

:18:عاجل:18:
اذا ممكن تركيبة و طريقة عمل شامبو الاطفال:11::11::11:


----------



## اسدالاسد (23 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ................ اخواني انني اسئل عن تركيبة معجونة السيارات والمجفف , ارجو المساعده وشكرا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (24 مايو 2010)

ابو محمد عياش قال:


> :18:عاجل:18:
> اذا ممكن تركيبة و طريقة عمل شامبو الاطفال:11::11::11:


 

[FONT=&quot]PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil 1.0[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]Polyglyceryl-3 Caprate 1.0[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]Sodium Laureth Sulfate, 28% 8.0[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]Perfume 0.3[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]Water 69.2[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]Sodium Cocoamphoacetate 13.8[/FONT]​
*[FONT=&quot]TEGO® Betain 810 [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]3.0[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]Citric Acid (30 % in water) 2.2[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]PEG-120 Methyl Glucose Dioleate 1.5[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]NaCl q.s.[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]Preservative q.s

مميزات التركيبه دى : 1- شفافه
2- مبتسببش حكه فى العين
الخامات بتاعتها كلها متوفره فى السوق المصرى [/FONT]
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
التركيبة دى اخى الكريم منقولة للامانة وانا لا اعرف كثيرا فى التركيبات الكيميائية بس الناس اللى جربتها قالت عنها فعالة جدا وممتازة
اسال الله ان اكون افدتك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (24 مايو 2010)

الفتىالنبيل
اسال الله ان تكون بصحة جيدة 
وفقك الله


----------



## ابو محمد عياش (24 مايو 2010)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> [font=&quot]peg-40 hydrogenated castor oil 1.0[/font]​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور رح اجرب و ان شاء الله تكون صحيحة:20::20::20::20:
ملاحظة انا من فلسطين


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (24 مايو 2010)

ابو محمد عياش قال:


> مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور رح اجرب و ان شاء الله تكون صحيحة:20::20::20::20:
> ملاحظة انا من فلسطين


باذن الله تكون التركيبة صحيحة وما فى مشكلة بالنسبة للمكان لان مواد الخام معروفة للجميع وربنا يوفقك


----------



## اسدالاسد (25 مايو 2010)

اسعد الله اوقاتكم جميعا


----------



## فوف (26 مايو 2010)

*ثاني اكسيد السيليكون*

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة من الأخوة في هذه المادة 
the silicon dioxide solvent add 2% hardener mix together
استخدام المادة للرخام لحمايته ويجب ان ندهن بها وجه الرخام اربع مرات وبعدها يتم جليها
ارجوكم هل هناك اسم تجاري ممكن اشتريه من الأسواق


----------



## أحمد عادل ذكي (27 مايو 2010)

كيف لي ان أحصل علي كبريتات الصوديوم
(na2so4)
من خلط كلوريد الصوديوم مع حمض الكبريتيك
ماهي الكميات والنسب والمقادير وظروف التفاعل والعوامل المحفزه وغيره 
أرجو المساعده ولكم جزيل الشكر
للمراسله[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## زهرة الجبل90 (27 مايو 2010)

أخي الحجرة جزاك الله على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك لو تكرمت أريد التوضيح هل هذه الخظوات التي ذكرتها تتم باستخدام التسخين أم على البارد ارجو الإيضاح ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## زهرة الجبل90 (27 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي الحجرة جزاك الله خير على نشر العلم أريد صناعة كريمات طبيعية من الأعشاب والخضار والفواكه للتجارة واريد حفظها لفترات طويلة فهل يمكن ذلك واذا كان ممكن أريد الخطوات واسماء المواد الحافظة ارجو المساعدة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زهرة الجبل90 (27 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الحجرة ارجو المساعدة منك كما اجوك ان ترد علي سريعا كنت قد قرأت في المنتدى عن مادة حافظة تدعى بنزوات الصوديوم في كريمات التجميل المصنوعة من مواد طبيعية فهل هي مادة آمنة وهل استطيع صنع كريم من أعشاب خاص بمحيط العين وأأكد على محيط العين واضافة بنزوات الصوديوم مادة حافظة له وارجو ايضاح كيفية الأضافة وكميتها آسفة على الإطالة ارجو المساعدو سريعا وألففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف شكر


----------



## fatehy (29 مايو 2010)

*طلب هام جدا !!!*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ العزيز الغالى مهندس المحبة ....عملك جميل واسمك جميل ,جعل الله حياتك كلها جميله , وجعل عدد الكلمات التى تكتبها الينا حسنات تضاف الى حسناتك اللهم آمين آمين آمين.
اخى العزير اخوك يحتاج الى تركيبة كميائية تعمل على تنظيف الاتشلرات وهى عبارة عن خزان من الحديد وبه شبكة من الانابيب من النحاس الاحمر يمر بين المعدنين تيار من الماء ليبرد من خلال تدفق وسيط تبريد فى الانابيب النحاسية , المهم انه يجب عمل نظافة دورية لتنظيف تلك الاتشلرات من المواد العالقة التى تتكون داخل حيز الاسطوانه الحديدية وتلتف حول الانابيب النحاسية مسببه تعثر فى التبادل الحرارى وخلافة ,
فما هى التركيبة الهندسية التى تفى بنظافة المواد العالقة مثل الاتربة والزيوت والشحوم وما شابه التى تترسب داخل الاتشلرات . 
علما باننا نستعمل حمض السلفانك , وارى انه يمكنكم عمل خلطة جديدة لاتحدث تآكل فى المعدنين , وتعمل على اذابة العوالق والتفاعل معها .
ارجو الاهتمام فهذا موضوع هام جدا .كما ارجو تحديد النسب بين المواد ومدة بقائها فى الحيز المراد تنظيفة, وشكرا
اخوك فتحى


----------



## فوف (29 مايو 2010)

فوف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو المساعدة من الأخوة في هذه المادة
> the silicon dioxide solvent add 2% hardener mix together
> استخدام المادة للرخام لحمايته ويجب ان ندهن بها وجه الرخام اربع مرات وبعدها يتم جليها
> ارجوكم هل هناك اسم تجاري ممكن اشتريه من الأسواق


 الأخوة الكرام ارجو المساعدة ما هي هذه المادة وما هي مكوناتها ومن اين احصل عليها هل يوجد اسم تجاري او ما شابه....


----------



## holy land industry (29 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم,

الأخ الكريم, يرجى منك تزويدنا بطريقة تصنيع صابونة من أصل غير صابوني soapless soap بالطريقة العادية وطريقة أخرى تكون شفافة,

مع الاحترام والتقدير,


----------



## الفنان73 (31 مايو 2010)

لو سمحت اريد خلطه الدهانات والمعجون


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 يونيو 2010)

الفنان73 قال:


> لو سمحت اريد خلطه الدهانات والمعجون


 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t188002.html
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 يونيو 2010)

زهرة الجبل90 قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي الحجرة جزاك الله خير على نشر العلم أريد صناعة كريمات طبيعية من الأعشاب والخضار والفواكه للتجارة واريد حفظها لفترات طويلة فهل يمكن ذلك واذا كان ممكن أريد الخطوات واسماء المواد الحافظة ارجو المساعدة وجزاك الله خيرا


 

صناعة كريم منعم للبشره


المواد المطلوبه

اكأس جلسرين ,ربع كأس ماء ورد , ثلاثة ارباع كأس زيت الزيون , نقاط من أحد

العطورات لإضافة الرائحه العطريه المرغوبه


الطريقه :يتم خفق جميع المواد السابقه جيدا للحصول على مزيج متجانس من 

الكريم يعبأبعد ذالك في علب لحفظه ولسهولة استخدامه

*يمكن تحضير كريم لازالة التجاعيد باستخدام الطريقه السابقه ولكن يتم

استبدال زيت الزيتون بزيت اللوز


كريم لتبيض البشره

المواد المطلوبه / كأس جلسرين , عصير ليمونه واحدة , ثلاثة ارباع كأس ماء ورد

الطريقه:يتم خفق المواد السابقه للحصول على كريم متجانس, ويستخدم مره 

واحده يوميا في المساء


كريم لإزالة النمش

المواد المطلوبه /20 جم من الملح الطعام مذابه في 20 جم خل ,20جم جلسرين

الطريقه/يضاف الجلسرين الى المحلول الاول مع التحريك المستمر 

للحصول 

علىكريم تدلك به البشره بعد غسل الوجه بالماء الفاتر والصابون حتى يتشربه 

الجلد جيدا

منفول للامانة وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 يونيو 2010)

أحمد عادل ذكي قال:


> كيف لي ان أحصل علي كبريتات الصوديوم
> (na2so4)
> من خلط كلوريد الصوديوم مع حمض الكبريتيك
> ماهي الكميات والنسب والمقادير وظروف التفاعل والعوامل المحفزه وغيره
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اتمنى منالله ان اكون افدتكhttp://www.7ayr.net/t40059.html
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 يونيو 2010)

اما باقى الطلبات فانتظرونى باذن الله


----------



## agabeain (1 يونيو 2010)

بااااااااااارك اللة فيك أخى محمد


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 يونيو 2010)

agabeain قال:


> بااااااااااارك اللة فيك أخى محمد


 
وفيك اخى الكريم وربنا يوفقك


----------



## الشعاع الأبيض (1 يونيو 2010)

أخي الحجرة أنا عندي مشروع بسيط في الكلية وهو تصتنيع شامبو الأطفال أنا بحثت عن طريقة وإستخدمتها بس ظهرن معي بعض المشاكل فأريد مساعدتكم وهذي الطربقة والإستفسارات
مكونات العمل: 
- ١٥٠ مل زيت ويتون 
-٣جرام هيدروكسيد صوديوم واذابته في ٥٠٠مل ماء مقطر 
-١٠٥مل زيت نارجبل 
١٠٥مل زيت نباتي(سمن نباتي صافي) 
-٢٢.٥مل جليسرين 
-٢٢.٥مل زيت خروع 
-٧.٥مل ميثانول 
-١٢مل عطر خوخ(طبيعي) 
خطوات العمل: 
١-خلط زيت زيتون ١٥٠مل مع زيت نارجيل ١٠٥مل وزيت نباتي ١٠٥مل في بيكر واحد(الخليط الاول) 
٢-خلط ٣جرام من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم واذابته في الماء المقطر(الخليط الثاني). 
٣-تسخين الخليط الاول و الخليط ثاني حتى يوصل الى ٣٦ درجة سيليزية. 
٤-بعدها نخلط الخليط الاول مع الخليط الثاني حتى يتحول لون المحلول الى داكن 
٥-خلطه في الخلاطة وبعد ما يصير كريمي نضيف ٢٢.٥مل من جلسرين وبنفس كمية من زيت خروع و ٧.٥مل من ميثانول و ١٢مل من عطر الخوخ. 
٦-ومن ثم نحركه باستمرار لاثارة المواد المضافة مع الزيت ويصبح شامبو الاطفال. 
المطلوب الاجابة ع هذي الاسئلة: 
١- هل كميات دقيقة جدا لان شكل الشامبو ممتلىء بالزيت في نهاية؟ 
٢-كم يحتاج من الوقت لخلطه حتى يتحول كريمي؟ 
٣-بعد ما يتحول كريمي ونضيف المواد الاخيرة كم نحتاج من الوقت لخلطه؟ 
٤-بالنسبة لكمية هيدروكسيد الصوديوم لسنا قادرين ع تحكم فيها؟ 
٥-هل يوجد طريقة ثانية متوفرة لصنع شامبو الاطفال؟


----------



## ياسر العتال (2 يونيو 2010)

أخي العزيز لست مهندسا كيميائيا لي إختصاص آخر وهو محاسب 
أريد مساعدتك في إرسال لي خلطة بلسم الشعر والشامبو وحمامات الزيت (أي ماسك الشعر) وأيضا ما يسمى بالسيروم ( وهو مادة شفافة توضع على الشعر فتعطيه رونقا ولماعية دون أن يزيِّت الشعر )
لأنني أرغب بأن أفتح معمل شامبو وغيره .... 
فعليَّ أن أتعلم القليل لأكون على علم بما يقومون به العمال 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (3 يونيو 2010)

ياسر العتال قال:


> أخي العزيز لست مهندسا كيميائيا لي إختصاص آخر وهو محاسب
> أريد مساعدتك في إرسال لي خلطة بلسم الشعر والشامبو وحمامات الزيت (أي ماسك الشعر) وأيضا ما يسمى بالسيروم ( وهو مادة شفافة توضع على الشعر فتعطيه رونقا ولماعية دون أن يزيِّت الشعر )
> لأنني أرغب بأن أفتح معمل شامبو وغيره ....
> فعليَّ أن أتعلم القليل لأكون على علم بما يقومون به العمال
> وشكرا لكم


 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t139026.html?highlight=%C8%E1%D3%E3+%C7%E1%D4%DA%D1 ده للبلسم 
وهذا ايضاhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202372.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180377.html?highlight=%C8%E1%D3%E3+%C7%E1%D4%DA%D1 وده للشامبو 
وفقك الله


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (4 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية اخ محمد


----------



## ابو محمد عياش (4 يونيو 2010)

اذا ممكن الاسماء التجارية لاني طلبت المواد بالاسم العلمي من مصدر المواد الموجود لدي و قال لي انة مش فاهمها لانها بالاسم العلمي يبدو لي ان مصدري غير متخصص و انما تاجر و بس ارجو الإفادة مع الشكر يا طيب 
:13:


محمد حسن توكة قال:


> باذن الله تكون التركيبة صحيحة وما فى مشكلة بالنسبة للمكان لان مواد الخام معروفة للجميع وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (4 يونيو 2010)

ابو محمد عياش قال:


> اذا ممكن الاسماء التجارية لاني طلبت المواد بالاسم العلمي من مصدر المواد الموجود لدي و قال لي انة مش فاهمها لانها بالاسم العلمي يبدو لي ان مصدري غير متخصص و انما تاجر و بس ارجو الإفادة مع الشكر يا طيب
> :13:


السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
الاسماء التجارية لهذه المواد هى الاسماء العلمية ولا يختلف ابدا فى الاسماء وانصحك بالبحث عن مصدر اخر لجلب مواد الخام
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (4 يونيو 2010)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية اخ محمد


 
ويعطيك العافية اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## dh7sh (5 يونيو 2010)

نسب صناعة الصابون لو تكرمت اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 يونيو 2010)

dh7sh قال:


> نسب صناعة الصابون لو تكرمت اخي الكريم


السلام عليكم 
ممكن توضح ما المطلوب هل هو الصابون السائل الذى تريده ام الصابون للايدى ؟؟؟؟


----------



## dh7sh (5 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي على سرعة استجابتك 
وانت الكريم فلا تبخل علينا بلاثنتين معاً 
السائل والصلب 
وفقك الله لكل خير ودمت عزيزاً لمحبيك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 يونيو 2010)

dh7sh قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي على سرعة استجابتك
> وانت الكريم فلا تبخل علينا بلاثنتين معاً
> السائل والصلب
> وفقك الله لكل خير ودمت عزيزاً لمحبيك


السلام عليكم 
تفضل اخى الكريم صناعة الصابون السائل للاخ المهدى بكر وهى افضل طريقة عن تجربة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135957.html
اما الصابون العادى او الصلب تفضل اخى::

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202206-2.html
وده موضوع وافر ايضا لصناعة الصابون وربن يوفقك


----------



## dh7sh (5 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفيما قدمت


----------



## المارد الأحمر (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو منك شرح طريقة صناعة الزيوت النباتية بالتفصيل


----------



## اسدالاسد (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام على جميع الاخوة الاعزاء , بعدني بانتتظر رد على احدى استفساراتي وهو (مزج الالوان والناتج منها) للدهانات المائيه والزيتيه ......مع جزيل الشكر للجميع . اخوكم اسدالاسد


----------



## arham (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة الضرورية 
اريد الحصول على خلطة عمل hand sanitizer
ultrasound gel

ضروري مع طريقة العمل والمقادير

ارجوكم سااااعدوني


----------



## medo_nice (8 يونيو 2010)

يا جماعة انا عندي اقتراح ايه رايكم بما اننا بأه فيه بينه عشرة ومودة وصداقة في هذا المنتدي وتبادل للمعلومات وبنساعد بعض لو نعمل فكرة مشتركة تقربنا اكتر من بعض ونستغل التعاون المثمر بنا في ان نكون فرق عمل مكونة من مجموعات من الاشخاص وليكون كل مجموعة من 3 افراد وتكون متجانسة من حيث الخبرة بسوق المنظفات وطرق تصنيعها والتسويق والعلاقات العامة ويكون كل فرد من الثالثة من بلد غير الثاني ويحطوا استراتيجية وخطة عمل بالتنسيق بينهم ويكونوا شبكة وكلاء لتجارة المنظفات ونتبادل المنتجات والخامات حسب اسعار كل بلد من حيث الارخص والاجود 
اعتقد يا اخواني واصدقاء في هذا المنتدي لو وحدنا جهودنا والقلب علي القلب هنعمل شركة واثنين وثلاثة وعشرة ومصنع واثنين وثلاثة وعشرة ونكبر كلنا ونستفيد وكل واحد في بلده هيساعد شباب كتير لانه هيشغلهم معاه وكل ما يكبر واحد منا هيكبر الثاني والمجموعة تنجح 
في وجهة نظري هو ده التعاون بمعناه المثمر والمربح وكمان هيحصل توحد بين الشباب العرب ويبقي علي الاقل نجحنا في اننا نتوحد مرة ولو في مجال المنظفات علي الاقل 
ياريت نعمل تصويت علي الموضوع ومستني ردودك وتصويتكم علي الموضوع


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (8 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
فكرة كتير حلوة اخ ميدو وانا معك ويا ريت تتنفذ بأسرع وقت ممكن 
وبتمنى من الجميع يتفاعلو معنا*​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (9 يونيو 2010)

فكرة اكثر من رائعة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (9 يونيو 2010)

طيب يا اخوان لازم نسرع العمل بالفكرة ونتفق على بداية نبلش فيها


----------



## medo_nice (9 يونيو 2010)

بقترح إن كل واحد موافق علي الفكرة يكتب اسمه وبلده وخبراته في مجال المنظفات علشان يتم تحديد أفراد المجموعات ثم تحديد الاختصاصات يعني مثلا
ممكن واحد للإنتاج والتصنيع في بلد / اثنين للتسويق والتوزيع وكل واحد في بلد والتوزيع يكون لمحلات القطاعي وأيضا توريدات للشركات والمستشفيات والمصالح الحكومية والخاصة وهكذا 
ويتم الاختيار القائم بالإنتاج طبقا للخبرة في التصنيع والتركيبات وأسعار بيع الخامات في أفضل بلد من إفراد المجموعة وأيضا التسويق والتوزيع طبقا لاحتياجات الأسواق في أفضل بلد وهكذا 

ويتم تحديد الخطة الإنتاجية و الإستراتيجية التسويقية بين المجموعة عن طريق التوصل بينهم علي الماسنجرات لوضع نظم العمل ويعتبر كل مجموعة شركة وممكن بعد ما تنجح المجموعة تتواصل مع مجموعة ثانية ويحصل تبادل بينهم سواء في الآراء أو في أسلوب العمل ونظامه علشان تنجح المجموعات كلها 

وان شاء الله لو تمت الفكرة زى ما أنا متخيلها هنكون شبكة وكلاء وموزعين كبيرة علي مستوي الشرق الأوسط وطاقاتنا هتخرج في مكانها الصحيح وتعود علينا بالنفع المادي والمعنوي

بس أحب أعرفكم أن الموضع محتاج مجهود وتعب في البداية لكن النتائج في النهاية هتكون مبهرة جدا

وانأ بصراحة متفاءل للفكرة جدا ومتحمس ليها بس ده مش كفاية ولا هو المهم في الموضوع الأهم هو تفاعل الناس مع الفكرة والاقتناع بيها علشان يكون في دافع قوي للمشاركة في تنفيذها والتغلب علي أي عقبات أو صعبات هتواجه كل مجموعة في البداية 

ومستني ردودكم وتصويتكم علي الفكرة واقتراحاتكم لبداء التنفيذ


----------



## كرم زيد (10 يونيو 2010)

*ماتور قلاب*

ماتور قلاب للبيع صناعة امريكى 
عدد 60 لفة فى الدقيقة
مجهز 6 ريشة تقليب (استنلس ستيل)
للتواصل على الموبيل
0185091120


----------



## زهرة الجبل90 (12 يونيو 2010)

اخي الحجرة طولت الغيبة علينا ارجوك ساعدني اريد تعلم صناعة كريمات طبيعية من الطبيعة واريد التعرف على كيفية إذابة الزيت في الماء للحصول على كريم غير دهني اريد تعلم صناعة كريم مبيض للبشرة وكريم للتخلص من التجاعيد وكريم مرطب وكريم للمساء وكريم للصباح وكريم حماية من الشمس وذلك للتجارة وأأكد للتجارة آسفة على الإطالة أرجوووووووووووك ساعدني لتحقيق حلمي وجزاك الله ألففففففففففففف خير


----------



## زهرة الجبل90 (12 يونيو 2010)

اخي محمد انت لم توضح مانوع الجليسرين هل تقصد جلسيرين سائل ام جليسرين جامد واذا قصدت السائل كيف سيصبح كريم ارجو التوضيح ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## يحيي العدلي (12 يونيو 2010)

انا اعمل في مجال تجارة وتوزيع المنظفات لو فيه حد عنده خبرة في تركيب كلور الألوان والدوني والمزيلات مثل مزيل الاملاح وصد الاستلس وغيرها يريت يكلمني وممكن اخدمنه


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (12 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو التفاعل من الجميع مع فكرة الأخ ميدو
وأنا اول الموافقين
اسمي عبد العزيز من سوريا
خبرتي في الصناعة والتسويق
الفضل لله املك خيرة جيدة في مجال صناعة المنظفات اجمالا 
كما انني استطيع بعون الله ان اسوق المنتج وبسرعة كبيرة 
بالنسبة للعمل في سوريا فهو صعب قليلا حيث يحتاج الى رأس مال كبير والمعاملات الأدارية صعبة ويوجد شروط كثيرة والله يعيننا
اما في حال وجد المنتج من بلد أخر يملك ماركة وجودته عالية فبأذن الله سأعمل عمل جميل جدا وبوقت قصير 
وانا مستعد لأي شيء في حال في مجال الصناعة او التسويق 
وبارك الله في الجميع وكتب لنا الخير جميعا
السلام عليكم


----------



## hana1987mm (13 يونيو 2010)

*ضروري ومستعجل*

اريد خلطة تلميع الزجاج وخلطة دهان وتلميع الاحذيه ارجو مساعدتي للضروره
بحثت كثيرا في المنتى ولم اجد الخلطه كامله
هل من الممكن ارسالها لي عبر الايميل
[email protected]


----------



## hana1987mm (13 يونيو 2010)

هل يمكننا التعاون؟؟؟؟
ارجو المراسله عن طريق الايميل
[email protected]


----------



## hana1987mm (13 يونيو 2010)

ارجو المراسله عن طريق الايميل
[email protected]


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 يونيو 2010)

hana1987mm قال:


> اريد خلطة تلميع الزجاج وخلطة دهان وتلميع الاحذيه ارجو مساعدتي للضروره
> بحثت كثيرا في المنتى ولم اجد الخلطه كامله
> هل من الممكن ارسالها لي عبر الايميل
> [email protected]


السلام عليكم 
تفضل اخى ورنيش الاحذية http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t184740.html
وهذه الطريقة لملع الزجاج
-------------------
مكونات ملمع الزجاج 
1- ماء
2- أيزو بروبانول
3- رائحة ليمون
4- تكسابون سائل
----------------
الطريقه و الكميات:
نفترض أنك تريد تصنيع 1 لتر من ملمع الزجاج- ماذا ستفعل؟
أقولك
1- نحضر 750 مللي من الماء
2- نذيب فيهم 100 مللي من الأيزوبروبانول
3- نضع على الخليط حوالي 100 مللي من رائحة الليمون ( نسبة ستراها كبيره و سأذكر لك السبب)
4- تضيف 50 مللي تكسابون 
وتقلب المحتويات جيدا
5- تضع لون أزرق بحيث يكون اللون أزرق غامق
------
س: لماذا نضع لون أزرق غامق و لماذا نضع رائحة الليمون بهذه الكثافه؟
ج: ما تم تصنيعه هو ملمع للزجاج المركز و ليس العادي كما هو موجود في السوق
بمعنى أنك بعد تحضير هذه الكمية لو أخذت منها 150 مللي و وضعتها بالبخاخة و قمت بتكملة باقي البخاخة ماء عادي من الحنفيه ستحصل على ملمع الزجاج الموجود بالسوق بالظبط بلونه و رائحته وكل شيء مطابق لما هو بالسوق تماما
يعني اللتر معك يمكن أن يعمل 7 أو 8 لتر
س: لماذا اللون الأزرق الغامق؟
ج: لأنه عندما تخفف ملمع الزجاج بالماء بنسبة 7 :1 أو : 8 يكون اللون مماثل تماما للون الأزرق السماوي الخاص بجلانسس: وهل ثقل اللون يمكن أن يجعل الناس يقولون عليا أنني حرامي أبيع لهم ماء ملون بتركيز عالي حتى إذا قاموا بتخفيفه انخدعوا ورأوه مثل اللون السماوي الخاص بجلانس؟:67: :67: 
ج: لا يا أخي الفاضل أنت لن تكون لصا في هذه الحاله، وإن أردت أن تتأكد بعد أن تقوم بتخفيف ملمع الزجاج هذا قم برج البخاخه كذا مرة ستشاهد كم الرغاوي الموجوده بالزجاجه و ستلاحظ الرائحة الجميله الموجوده- ولهذا فقد وضعنا التكسابون و كمية الرائحة التي تصل نسبتها إلى 10 %

ملاحظة: يتم تعبئة هذا المنتج في زجاجات بلاستيكية سعة 1 لتر، حتى إذا اشتراه الزبون منك قام بشراء بخاخة و كلما أراد أن يستعمله وضع أقل من ربع البخاخة من الملمع المركز وقام بتكملتها بالماء
وبهذا يظل هذا اللتر عنده لمده طويله جدا

هذا ما عندي من معلومات عن هذا الموضوع
أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك
منقول للامانة


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 يونيو 2010)

انا معاك يا اخ ميدو فى فكرتك الرائعة وربنا يوفقك


----------



## tamean (14 يونيو 2010)

اخى الكريم اود معرفة تركيب ونسب عجينة الطباعه الخاصخ بالاقمشه امكونه من (التيتانيوم و البندر والمحسنات ومثبتات البيجمنت) يمكن مراسلتى عبر [email protected] و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## smail065 (15 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن خلطة تحويل البلاستيك المدار من نوع بوليسترين الى لصاق
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hana1987mm (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخ محمد حسن توكه
ولكن انا اعلم انه خلطة ملمع الاحذيه يوجد بها جليسيرين اليس كذلك؟؟؟


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (15 يونيو 2010)

hana1987mm قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخ محمد حسن توكه
> ولكن انا اعلم انه خلطة ملمع الاحذيه يوجد بها جليسيرين اليس كذلك؟؟؟


السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
لا شكر على واجب فانااعمل اللى اقدر عليه فقط وبالنسبة لسؤالك عن الجلسرين فلا اعتقد ذلك وجرب تركيبة اخونا اكرم وهى تركيبة ممتازة وهو ما بيبخل عنا باى شيئ وتركيباته كلها صحيحة جرب ولو بنسبة صغيرة وشوف النتيجة
وفقك الله


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (15 يونيو 2010)

smail065 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن خلطة تحويل البلاستيك المدار من نوع بوليسترين الى لصاق
> و جزاكم الله خيرا


 السلام عليكم
انتظرنى اخى باذن الله هسالك عن سؤالك وربنا يقدرنى اقدر افيدك


----------



## زهرة الجبل90 (15 يونيو 2010)

*عاااااااجل*



محمد حسن توكة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انتظرنى اخى باذن الله هسالك عن سؤالك وربنا يقدرنى اقدر افيدك



أخي محمد حسن كيف حالك لقد نسيتني ولم ترد علي انت كتبت لي خلطات الكريم وهي تحتوي على جليسرين ولكن لم تحدد لي هل تقصد جليسرين سائل ام جامد واذا كان سائل كيف سيصبح كريم ارجو المساعدة بخبرتك اخي محمد ولك جزيل الشكررررررررررررررررر


----------



## زهرة الجبل90 (15 يونيو 2010)

أخي محمد حسن كيف حالك لقد نسيتني ولم ترد علي انت كتبت لي خلطات الكريم وهي تحتوي على جليسرين ولكن لم تحدد لي هل تقصد جليسرين سائل ام جامد واذا كان سائل كيف سيصبح كريم ارجو المساعدة بخبرتك اخي محمد ولك جزيل الشكررررررررررررررررر آسفة على اللخبطة لقد وضعت هذه المشاركة في الإقتباس بالغلط عذرا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (16 يونيو 2010)

زهرة الجبل90 قال:


> أخي محمد حسن كيف حالك لقد نسيتني ولم ترد علي انت كتبت لي خلطات الكريم وهي تحتوي على جليسرين ولكن لم تحدد لي هل تقصد جليسرين سائل ام جامد واذا كان سائل كيف سيصبح كريم ارجو المساعدة بخبرتك اخي محمد ولك جزيل الشكررررررررررررررررر


السلام عليكم 
الخلطات اللى اعطيتك اياها داخل فيها الجلسرين طبعا هيبقى كريم مش سائل يعنى جامد اما السائل فاللاسف لا اعرفه 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (16 يونيو 2010)

زهرة الجبل90 قال:


> أخي محمد حسن كيف حالك لقد نسيتني ولم ترد علي انت كتبت لي خلطات الكريم وهي تحتوي على جليسرين ولكن لم تحدد لي هل تقصد جليسرين سائل ام جامد واذا كان سائل كيف سيصبح كريم ارجو المساعدة بخبرتك اخي محمد ولك جزيل الشكررررررررررررررررر آسفة على اللخبطة لقد وضعت هذه المشاركة في الإقتباس بالغلط عذرا


 السلام عليكم
انا الحمدلله رب العالمين وقد كتبت ردى فى الرد السابق
والله الموفق


----------



## agabeain (17 يونيو 2010)

جزاااااااااااااك اللة خيرا أخى محمد حسن


----------



## رائد شحاته (18 يونيو 2010)

*عاوز أعمل تركيبة فعالة تزيل البقع من على فرش الأنتريهات دون أن تؤثر على فرش الأنترية*​


----------



## رائد شحاته (18 يونيو 2010)

*الاخ الكريم الفتى النبيل ارجوا منك تزويدى بتركيبة مزيل صدأ الملابس وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## زهرة الجبل90 (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخي محمد حسن توكة آسفة أثقلت عليك بالأسئلة جزاك الله خير أنا أريد صنع شامبو طبيعي من مواد طبيعية وطبعا هو بحاجة الى مادة حافظة هل أستطيع استخدام مادة بنزوات الصوديوم ام ماذا استخدم ارجو المساعدة بخبرتك ولك جزييييييييل الشكر


----------



## زهرة الجبل90 (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي محمد حسن توكة كالعادة أريد الأستعانة بخبرتك وجزاك الله الف خير أنا أصنع كريم لمحيط العين للتفتيح وازالة التجاعيد ومكوناته من الطبيعة هل استطيع استخدام مادة بنزوا ت الصوديوم لحفظ مكونات الكريم واذا لم تكن تصلح ما المادة الحافظة التي يصلح استخدامها لكريم لمحيط العين ولك جزيييييييل الشكر*


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (20 يونيو 2010)

زهرة الجبل90 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخي محمد حسن توكة آسفة أثقلت عليك بالأسئلة جزاك الله خير أنا أريد صنع شامبو طبيعي من مواد طبيعية وطبعا هو بحاجة الى مادة حافظة هل أستطيع استخدام مادة بنزوات الصوديوم ام ماذا استخدم ارجو المساعدة بخبرتك ولك جزييييييييل الشكر


 السلام عليكم اختى الكريمة لا تقولى شيئا فانا والله اكتب لكى الذى اعرفه واسالى اللى انتى تريديه وانا فى الخدمة باذن الله وبالنسبة لسؤالك هل انتى جربتى الفورمالين.....؟؟؟؟
فى انتظار اجابتك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (20 يونيو 2010)

agabeain قال:


> جزاااااااااااااك اللة خيرا أخى محمد حسن


 وجزاك يا اخويا عبدالرحمن يارب تكون بصحة جيدة


----------



## زهرة الجبل90 (21 يونيو 2010)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> السلام
> عليكم اختى الكريمة لا تقولى شيئا فانا والله اكتب لكى الذى اعرفه واسالى اللى انتى تريديه وانا فى الخدمة باذن الله وبالنسبة لسؤالك هل انتى جربتى الفورمالين.....؟؟؟؟
> فى انتظار اجابتك



أخي الكريم جزاك الله كل خير لم أجرب مادة الفورمالين ولا اي مادة حافظة بعد واحب ان اوضح لك أخي الكريم أني لست كيميائية حتى تشرح لي باستفاضة لاني لاخبرة لي في هذا المجال ولك جزييييييييل الشكر


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (21 يونيو 2010)

زهرة الجبل90 قال:


> أخي الكريم جزاك الله كل خير لم أجرب مادة الفورمالين ولا اي مادة حافظة بعد واحب ان اوضح لك أخي الكريم أني لست كيميائية حتى تشرح لي باستفاضة لاني لاخبرة لي في هذا المجال ولك جزييييييييل الشكر


 السلام عليكم اختى الكريمة
جربى مادة الفورمالين فهى مادة حافظة وضعيها بنسبة صغيرة وليست كبيرة على التركيبة وربنا يوفقك


----------



## smail065 (22 يونيو 2010)

*في الانتظار*



محمد حسن توكة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انتظرنى اخى باذن الله هسالك عن سؤالك وربنا يقدرنى اقدر افيدك


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
باكر الله فيك
و في الانتظار بحول الله و قوته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## GhostKnight (23 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني ف الله ما هي خطوات تحضير مزيل الدم و مزيل الدهون واين اجد مواد خام مضمونه


----------



## زهرة الجبل90 (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أسعفوني أرجوكم أريد شراء حمض الفورميك أو حمض النمليك الأصلي ولا أعرف من أين أحصل عليه أرجو الإفادة عاجلا أنا أعيش في مصر الغالية وجزاكم الله كل الخيررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## السعيد رضا (24 يونيو 2010)

من فضلك عاوز اعرف مذيب لازالة طلاء الثلاجات


----------



## samers78 (26 يونيو 2010)

نريد خلطة الورنيش السائل والمائع


----------



## fady84 (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الحجرة
انا كيميائي جديدي هنا بالموقع
عندي خبرة عن بعض المننتجات مثل الغسولات النسائية وكريمات الحماية وكريمات الحساسية وغسولات الفم ومنتجات اخرى
اريد ان اتعلم منك كل الخلطات التجارية الموجودة ان كانت بسيطة او صعبة التحضير واولها الشامبو(نفس تركيبة هيد اند شولدرز) و كذلك ارغب بشدة تعلم خلطات منحفة بكل صغيرة وكبيرة اي فعالية كل مادة,
وامل ان يكون هناك تعاون بيننا
ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## hana1987mm (26 يونيو 2010)

ممكن الوصفه كامله لو سمحت يا اخي الفتى النبيل؟؟؟؟
وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Ghada farouk (26 يونيو 2010)

طريقة عمل ملمع تابلوه العربية


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 يونيو 2010)

GhostKnight قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني ف الله ما هي خطوات تحضير مزيل الدم و مزيل الدهون واين اجد مواد خام مضمونه


السلام عليكم

مزيل بقع الدم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t192927.html?highlight=%E3%D2%ED%E1+%C7%E1%CF%E3
مزيل الدهون والشحوم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t105683....D%E1+%C7%E1%CF%E5%E6%E4+%E6%C7%E1%D4%CD%E6%E3
ودى ايضا طريقة اخرى 
اخى الكريم هذه تركيبة منقولة للاخ المهدى بكر وهى مزيل دهون وشحوم عن طريق البخ لمدة 3 او 4 دقائق ثم يمسح بقطعة قماش
لعمل 150 كيلو
120لتر ماء
20سيمسولnpg
2تراى ايثانول امين
1صودا كاوية قشور
2بيوتايل جلايكول
5داى ايثيلين جليكول
1ايزوبروبانول
يتم اذابة الصودا الكاوية فى ماء محسوب من ماء التركيبة ويترك حتى يبرد لمدة ثلث ساعة ولسهولة ذوبان السيمسول يتم ذوبانه فى مياه ساخنة ثم تضع باقى المواد حسب الترتيب فى التركيبة
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 يونيو 2010)

زهرة الجبل90 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أسعفوني أرجوكم أريد شراء حمض الفورميك أو حمض النمليك الأصلي ولا أعرف من أين أحصل عليه أرجو الإفادة عاجلا أنا أعيش في مصر الغالية وجزاكم الله كل الخيررررررررررررررررررررررر


السلام عليكم اختى الكريمة
لو انتى فى القاهرة انزلى العتبة فى شارع الجيش عند الجامع الاحمر وهتلاقى العديد من التجار هناك
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 يونيو 2010)

السعيد رضا قال:


> من فضلك عاوز اعرف مذيب لازالة طلاء الثلاجات


السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
البويات عموما لا يتم ازالتها عن طريق مذيب وخصوصا الاكريلك 
ولو انت عاوز تزيل بويات الدوكو استخدم التن الغالى او تنرالاكريلك ولو محتاج اى نوع اخر فاخبرنى وسوف اخبرك بطريقة عمل المزيل باذن الله وفى انتظار ردك
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 يونيو 2010)

samers78 قال:


> نريد خلطة الورنيش السائل والمائع


السلام عليكم
ممكن لو سمحت توضحلى ماذا تريد من هذا الورنيش بالظبط لكى اساعدك فى ايجاده باذن الله
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 يونيو 2010)

ghada farouk قال:


> طريقة عمل ملمع تابلوه العربية


السلام عليكم 
للاسف لا اعرف الطريقة لكنى سوف ابحث عنها باذن الله وسوف اخبرك بالجديد 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## السعيد رضا (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
البويات عموما لا يتم ازالتها عن طريق مذيب وخصوصا الاكريلك 
ولو انت عاوز تزيل بويات الدوكو استخدم التن الغالى او تنرالاكريلك ولو محتاج اى نوع اخر فاخبرنى وسوف اخبرك بطريقة عمل المزيل باذن الله وفى انتظار ردك
وربنا يوفقك:20:​



جزاك الله خيرا طيب مفيش طريقة كيميائية نقدر نزيل بيها الاكريلك (طلاء الثلاجة) ​​​


----------



## chemistahmedfathy (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لو سمحتم يا اخوانى ارجو منكم مساعدتى فى افضل تركيبه لورنيش النتروسليلوز وتركيبه البيجمنت معه المستخدم فى دهان الدوكوبحيث تكون اقتصاديه وجزاكم الله عنى خيرا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا طيب مفيش طريقة كيميائية نقدر نزيل بيها الاكريلك (طلاء الثلاجة) ​ 

[/QUOTE]
السلام عليكم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t192703.html?highlight=%E3%D2%ED%E1+%C7%E1%C8%E6%ED%C7%CA
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 يونيو 2010)

chemistahmedfathy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> لو سمحتم يا اخوانى ارجو منكم مساعدتى فى افضل تركيبه لورنيش النتروسليلوز وتركيبه البيجمنت معه المستخدم فى دهان الدوكوبحيث تكون اقتصاديه وجزاكم الله عنى خيرا


باذن الله تلاقى اللى انت عاوزه كله بخصوص الدهانات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t188002.html
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## السعيد رضا (26 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t192703.html​ 



جزاك الله خيرا ولو ممكن هل هذا المزيل قادر على ازالة طلاء الثلاجة(أكريليك) وهل هذا المزيل سيستهلك بسرعة(أى نفاذ الكمية) ولو تكرمت أسعار المواد المستخدمة واماكن تواجدها وياريت تقريبا سعر 100كجم يتكلف كام وان شاء الله يكون فى ميزانك:77:


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 يونيو 2010)

السعيد رضا قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t192703.html​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اخى الكريم لو انت فى القاهرة انزل شارع الجيش بالعتبة وهتلاقى كتير جدا من التجار اللى هيساعدوك باذن الله
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## السعيد رضا (26 يونيو 2010)

استاذنا الكريم سلام الله عليك عارف انى تألت عليك
*لو سمحت عايز اعرف المزيل دة متطاير وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 يونيو 2010)

السعيد رضا قال:


> استاذنا الكريم سلام الله عليك عارف انى تألت عليك
> *لو سمحت عايز اعرف المزيل دة متطاير وبارك الله فيك*​


 السلام عليكم 
ولا يهمك اخى الكريم فانا تحت امرك معظم الدهانات والمزيلات متطايرة لان فى تركيبتها مذيبات متطايرة طبعا
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## chemistahmedfathy (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى محمد حسن وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## samers78 (27 يونيو 2010)

شكر لك أريد الورنيش السائل والصلب من أجل ملمع الأحذية


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (27 يونيو 2010)

samers78 قال:


> شكر لك أريد الورنيش السائل والصلب من أجل ملمع الأحذية


 السلام عليكم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t184977.html
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (27 يونيو 2010)

chemistahmedfathy قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى محمد حسن وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


 شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## fady84 (29 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله كل خير على المعلومات الجميلة ,الله يعطيكم العافية.
اريد ان اعرف منكم كيفية صنع كريمات التنحيف واتمنى من اي شخص الرد علي


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (30 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الجميل محمد حسن توكة جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## hatem_shaker (30 يونيو 2010)

ارجو الافاده فى رش مبيد للحشرات الزاحفه ويكون قوى 
لانى تعبان جدا من الموضوع ده فى البيت جدا


----------



## hatem_shaker (30 يونيو 2010)

ارجو الافاده فى رش مبيد للحشرات الزاحفه ويكون قوى 
لانى تعبان جدا من الموضوع ده فى البيت جدا


----------



## زهرة الجبل90 (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي محمد حسن توكة أرجو المساعدة أريد أن أحول عصير الزنجبيل أو عصير الفواكه عموما إلى جل كيف يمكنني ذلك أرجو الشرح باستفاضة وجزاك الله ألف خيرررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (30 يونيو 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخ الجميل محمد حسن توكة جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع


ربنا يجزيك اخى خالد كل خير وانا بكمل اللى انت والفتى النبيل كنتوا بتقوموا بيه وربنا يوفقكم


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (30 يونيو 2010)

hatem_shaker قال:


> ارجو الافاده فى رش مبيد للحشرات الزاحفه ويكون قوى
> لانى تعبان جدا من الموضوع ده فى البيت جدا


 السلام عليكم ارجو التوضيح اخى الكريم هل انت فى حاجة لصناعته ولا انت فى حاجة لمبيد قوى لاستخدامه فى البيت فقط ؟؟؟؟
وفى انتظارك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (30 يونيو 2010)

زهرة الجبل90 قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي محمد حسن توكة أرجو المساعدة أريد أن أحول عصير الزنجبيل أو عصير الفواكه عموما إلى جل كيف يمكنني ذلك أرجو الشرح باستفاضة وجزاك الله ألف خيرررررررررررررر


 وعليكم السلام اختى الكريمة 
الجل اللى انتى تريديه لاى استخدام بالظبط هل للشعر ولا لاستخدام اخر وانا فى انتظارك


----------



## زهرة الجبل90 (1 يوليو 2010)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> وعليكم السلام اختى الكريمة
> الجل اللى انتى تريديه لاى استخدام بالظبط هل للشعر ولا لاستخدام اخر وانا فى انتظارك[/quot
> 
> السلام عليكم أخي محمد حسن توكة جزاك الله خيرا الجل الذي أريد صنعه لتعقيم وتنظيف الوجه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 يوليو 2010)

زهرة الجبل90 قال:


> محمد حسن توكة قال:
> 
> 
> > وعليكم السلام اختى الكريمة
> ...


----------



## سلطان ال دغيش (2 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الكريم الحجرة : ارجو افادتي عن منظف الاسطح الخرسانية والبلاط ومكوناتها


----------



## hana1987mm (2 يوليو 2010)

بدي مواد خلطة الواكس وطريقة الخلط بالتفصيل لاني جربتها كتير وما عم تزبط
بليييييييييييييييييييز باسرع وقت


----------



## chemistahmedfathy (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لو سمحتكم كان عندى سؤال فى مجال دهانات الدوكو , عند صناعه ورنيش الدوكو واضافه البيوتايل اسيتات بنسبه معينه مه التولوين على النتروسليلوز فانه يذوب , بينما اذا وضعنا كميات اكبر من التولوين مع تثبيت كميه البيوتايل اسيتات فاننا نجد ان النترو قد تكون فى شكل هولامى وحدث له نوع من (الكلكعه) بينما عند اضافه البيوتايل اسيتات مره اخره فان هذا التكلكع من النتر يذوب مره اخرى افيدونى فى السبب افادكم الله 
وجزاكم الله عنى كل الخير


----------



## osamadham (3 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الكريم اريد خلطة لصناعة فليت مبيد الحشرات الطائرة وياريت تكون رخيصة وممكن استخدامها بطريقة صناعية وشكرا


----------



## italy for ever (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحتو يا جماعة كنت عايز المكونات اللى بيتعمل بيها جل الشعر؟وكنت عايز اعرف المكونات دى اقدر اجيبها منين؟ 
وشكرا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (3 يوليو 2010)

chemistahmedfathy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> لو سمحتكم كان عندى سؤال فى مجال دهانات الدوكو , عند صناعه ورنيش الدوكو واضافه البيوتايل اسيتات بنسبه معينه مه التولوين على النتروسليلوز فانه يذوب , بينما اذا وضعنا كميات اكبر من التولوين مع تثبيت كميه البيوتايل اسيتات فاننا نجد ان النترو قد تكون فى شكل هولامى وحدث له نوع من (الكلكعه) بينما عند اضافه البيوتايل اسيتات مره اخره فان هذا التكلكع من النتر يذوب مره اخرى افيدونى فى السبب افادكم الله
> وجزاكم الله عنى كل الخير


 السلام عليكم
البيوتل اسيتات مذيب قطبى يعنى له قدرة عالية على الاذابة بينما التولوين لا يذيب النتروسليلوز الا فى وجود البيوت اسيتات او المك او البيوتل كلايكول وغيرها


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (3 يوليو 2010)

osamadham قال:


> الاخ الكريم اريد خلطة لصناعة فليت مبيد الحشرات الطائرة وياريت تكون رخيصة وممكن استخدامها بطريقة صناعية وشكرا


السلام عليكم
للاسف اخى لا اعلم التركيبة وحين القاها سوف اخبرك بها باذن الله


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (3 يوليو 2010)

italy for ever قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لو سمحتو يا جماعة كنت عايز المكونات اللى بيتعمل بيها جل الشعر؟وكنت عايز اعرف المكونات دى اقدر اجيبها منين؟
> وشكرا


السلام عليكم 
ده موضوع عن الجل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t195615.html?highlight=%D5%E4%C7%DA%C9+%C7%E1%CC%E1
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## زهرة الجبل90 (3 يوليو 2010)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> زهرة الجبل90 قال:
> 
> 
> > وعليكم السلام
> ...


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (3 يوليو 2010)

زهرة الجبل90 قال:


> محمد حسن توكة قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم أخي محمد حسن توكة جزاك الله كل الخير وشكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك أنا في الإنتظار
> ...


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (4 يوليو 2010)

أخي الكريم اريد فكرة تصنيع كلوركس بالالوان


----------



## chemistahmedfathy (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى حسن توكه وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه


----------



## مدام سماح (4 يوليو 2010)

*ايهما السلفونيك والتكسابون*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الحجرة 
جزاك الله خير الجزاك ونفع بك واكثر من امثالك اللهم آمين
ارسلت لشراء التكسابون والسلفونيك لعمل الصابون بكمية صغيرة جدا بالمنزل على سبيل التجربة فأحضروا لى كيس به مادة سوداء مثل الكراميل وكيس به مادة بيضاء غليظة القوام مثل الفازلين . برجاء التوضيح ايهما التكسابون وايهما السلفونيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مدام سماح (4 يوليو 2010)

*صناعة البرسيل جل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ الحجرة
برجاء مدنا بتركيبة برسيل جل للغسالات الاوتوماتيك او مسحوق الاوتوماتيك حيث ان ذلك سيوفر علينا كثيرا حتى كربات منزل . ونرجو ان يكون الشرح مبسط اى باسماء منتجات يسهل الحصول عليها وبجودة عاليه. بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## chemistahmedfathy (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لو سمحتم يا اخوانى عندى مشكله ومعنديش حل ليها غير انى الجاء لربنا ثم انتم من بعده . انا بصنع دهانات دوكو وانا بعمل الورنيش بحط على الورنيش ريزن شورت فبدال ماحط ريزن شورت غلطت وحطيت ريزن لونج وخلطه بالبيست ومظهرتش المشكله الا بعد اما خلطت المزيج وظهور وش زيتى فوق شطح الدهان والخلطه دى بالافات انقذونى ارجوكم باى حل للمشكله دى ميخسرنيش كتير وجزاكم الله عنى خير


----------



## italy for ever (5 يوليو 2010)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ده موضوع عن الجل
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t195615.html?highlight=%d5%e4%c7%da%c9+%c7%e1%cc%e1
> ربنا يوفقك


طيب لو تكرمت عايز اعرف اجيب الحاجات والمكونات الموجودة دى ازاى,لانى مش عارف اجيبها ازاى وشكرا جزيلا ليك وياريت اللى يعرف يقولى ويبقى جزاه الله خيرا والله


----------



## مدام سماح (5 يوليو 2010)

*شاور دوف الكريمى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الافاضل برجاء مساعدتنا فى صناعة الشاور جل الكريمى مثل دوف وذلك تجربة مبدأية لنا فى المنزل على ان نتطور بفضل الله ثم انتم لعمل مشروع صغير للمنظفات وفقنا الله جميعا وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 يوليو 2010)

Dr\gamalelden قال:


> أخي الكريم اريد فكرة تصنيع كلوركس بالالوان


 السلام عليكم
دى مواضيع مختلفة عن الكلوركس الالوان
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t163607.html?highlight=%DF%E1%E6%D1%DF%D3
وده موضوع اخر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t179595.html?highlight=%DF%E1%E6%D1%DF%D3
وده موضوع اخر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t201199.html?highlight=%DF%E1%E6%D1%DF%D3
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 يوليو 2010)

chemistahmedfathy قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى حسن توكه وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه


 وجزاك خيرا ويجزى جميع المسلمين


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 يوليو 2010)

مدام سماح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخى الحجرة
> جزاك الله خير الجزاك ونفع بك واكثر من امثالك اللهم آمين
> ارسلت لشراء التكسابون والسلفونيك لعمل الصابون بكمية صغيرة جدا بالمنزل على سبيل التجربة فأحضروا لى كيس به مادة سوداء مثل الكراميل وكيس به مادة بيضاء غليظة القوام مثل الفازلين . برجاء التوضيح ايهما التكسابون وايهما السلفونيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


 السلام عليكم
المادة السوداء هو السلفونيك اما الابيض هو التكسابون وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 يوليو 2010)

مدام سماح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخ الحجرة
> برجاء مدنا بتركيبة برسيل جل للغسالات الاوتوماتيك او مسحوق الاوتوماتيك حيث ان ذلك سيوفر علينا كثيرا حتى كربات منزل . ونرجو ان يكون الشرح مبسط اى باسماء منتجات يسهل الحصول عليها وبجودة عاليه. بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


السلام عليكم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t138442....CA%E6%E3%C7%CA%ED%DF+%E1%E1%DB%D3%C7%E1%C7%CA
وده موضوع اخر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t158139....CA%E6%E3%C7%CA%ED%DF+%E1%E1%DB%D3%C7%E1%C7%CA
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 يوليو 2010)

chemistahmedfathy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> لو سمحتم يا اخوانى عندى مشكله ومعنديش حل ليها غير انى الجاء لربنا ثم انتم من بعده . انا بصنع دهانات دوكو وانا بعمل الورنيش بحط على الورنيش ريزن شورت فبدال ماحط ريزن شورت غلطت وحطيت ريزن لونج وخلطه بالبيست ومظهرتش المشكله الا بعد اما خلطت المزيج وظهور وش زيتى فوق شطح الدهان والخلطه دى بالافات انقذونى ارجوكم باى حل للمشكله دى ميخسرنيش كتير وجزاكم الله عنى خير


 السلام عليكم
اعطنى بعض الوقت اجرب نفس اللى عملته واقولك باذن الله ايه اللى تعمله بالظبط
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 يوليو 2010)

italy for ever قال:


> طيب لو تكرمت عايز اعرف اجيب الحاجات والمكونات الموجودة دى ازاى,لانى مش عارف اجيبها ازاى وشكرا جزيلا ليك وياريت اللى يعرف يقولى ويبقى جزاه الله خيرا والله


 السلام عليكم
فى القاهرة فى منطقة العتبة بجوار مسجدالاحمر فى شارع الجيش هتلاقى كل اللى تريده هناك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## italy for ever (5 يوليو 2010)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> فى القاهرة فى منطقة العتبة بجوار مسجدالاحمر فى شارع الجيش هتلاقى كل اللى تريده هناك وربنا يوفقك


طيب انا اسف لو تقلت عليك بس انا حضرتك من اسكندرية,فلو تكرمت ممكن تسالى عن اماكن بيع المكونات دى هناك لانى سالت ومش عارف اوصل خالص,وكتر الف خيرك بجد انك جاوبت على سؤالى,شكرا ليك مرة تانية


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 يوليو 2010)

italy for ever قال:


> طيب انا اسف لو تقلت عليك بس انا حضرتك من اسكندرية,فلو تكرمت ممكن تسالى عن اماكن بيع المكونات دى هناك لانى سالت ومش عارف اوصل خالص,وكتر الف خيرك بجد انك جاوبت على سؤالى,شكرا ليك مرة تانية


السلام عليكم
ولا يهمك اخويا وانا كمان من الاسكندرية وربنا يوفقك وانا هدلك على ارقام تليفونات وعناوين لتجار تقدر تشترى منهم الحاجات دى بس على الخاص علشان قوانين المنتدى وربنا يوفقك


----------



## italy for ever (5 يوليو 2010)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ولا يهمك اخويا وانا كمان من الاسكندرية وربنا يوفقك وانا هدلك على ارقام تليفونات وعناوين لتجار تقدر تشترى منهم الحاجات دى بس على الخاص علشان قوانين المنتدى وربنا يوفقك


انا متشكر ليك جدا والله,لانك فعلا شخصية محترمة وربنا يجازيك خير عن ردك,ويبدلك بيه حسنات ان شاء الله,شكرا ليك مرة تانية


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 يوليو 2010)

italy for ever قال:


> انا متشكر ليك جدا والله,لانك فعلا شخصية محترمة وربنا يجازيك خير عن ردك,ويبدلك بيه حسنات ان شاء الله,شكرا ليك مرة تانية


 السلام عليكم
اخى الكريم ربنا يبارك لك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## مدام سماح (5 يوليو 2010)

*اسألة محتاجة اجابة*

اخوانى الكرام
برجاء الافادة سألت من قبل ولم يجيبنى احد
التكسابون والسلفونيك ايهما الابيض وايهما الاسود
بالنسبة لصناعة الشاور جل الكريمى كيف يمكن صنعه بالمنزل بارك الله فيكم
وشكرا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 يوليو 2010)

مدام سماح قال:


> اخوانى الكرام
> برجاء الافادة سألت من قبل ولم يجيبنى احد
> التكسابون والسلفونيك ايهما الابيض وايهما الاسود
> بالنسبة لصناعة الشاور جل الكريمى كيف يمكن صنعه بالمنزل بارك الله فيكم
> وشكرا


السلام عليكم
اختى الكريمة تمت الاجابة على اسئلتك فى الصفحة السابقة وربنا يوفقك


----------



## chemistahmedfathy (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى محمد توكه


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (6 يوليو 2010)

chemistahmedfathy قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى محمد توكه


وجزاك خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## fady84 (7 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم محمد حسن توكة انا سالت عن موضوع كريمات التنحيف بالموقع وملا واحد رد علي ممكن تعطيني من وقتك القليل وتجاوبني عن الموضوع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (7 يوليو 2010)

fady84 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم محمد حسن توكة انا سالت عن موضوع كريمات التنحيف بالموقع وملا واحد رد علي ممكن تعطيني من وقتك القليل وتجاوبني عن الموضوع
> جزاك الله كل خير


 السلام عليكم
اخى الكريم ساحاول باذن الله ان ابحث لك عن التركيبة لانى للاسف لا اعرفها 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## أبو 14 (9 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم أنا حرفي في مجال الديكور الحجري أريد معرفة مكونات خلطة إسمنتية تشبه غراء البلاط أو السيراميك بحيث يكون قوامها مرن و جفافها متأخر


----------



## sms12 (9 يوليو 2010)

اخي الاستاذ محمد توكة اسعد الله مساؤك لدي استفسار بخصوص ماء الاديتر مما يتكون وكيف يكون لونه اخضر و احمر وجزاك الله خيرا على جهودك الرائعة


----------



## chemistahmedfathy (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا لو سمحتم عايز اعرف الفرق فى الاستخدام والصفات للريزن اللونج والشورت والميديم وجزاكم الله عنى خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 يوليو 2010)

أقفل الموضوع لعدم مراجعة صاحب الموضوع لموضوعه والرد على الأسئلة الموجهة له وسوف يفتح الموضوع لحين رجوع الأخ الحجرة وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم ...


----------

